#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-27
<vubuntor630> alo
<vubuntor630> alo
<XiaoMei> C4NoC: hi anh Cas :)
<vubuntor537> các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi làm thế nào để gõ tiếng việt trong Texmacs thế?
<GeekComp> vubuntor537: cài bộ gõ chưa
<vubuntor537> mình đã cài i-bus unikey rồi
<vubuntor046> các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi làm thế nào để gõ tiếng việt trong Texmacs thế?mình đã cài i-bus unikey rồi
<GeekComp> vubuntor046: bạn đang dùng linux distro Ubuntu hả?
<Lokiheero> vubuntor046: texmacs co giong emac hok?
<vubuntor046> ubuntu 11.04
<GeekComp> Lokiheero: TeX + emacs
<GeekComp> vubuntor046: chưa bik bật gõ tv hả
<vubuntor046> nó ghi là GNU TeXmacs
<GeekComp> vubuntor046: bạn nhấn phím Windows
<GeekComp> gõ vô ibus
<vubuntor046> mình gõ tiếng việt đc trong các ứng dụng khác rồi
<GeekComp> :-s
<Lokiheero> vubuntor046: emac thi dung C-\
<vubuntor046> không đc bạn ạ
<vubuntor046> hay tại mình làm ko đúng  nhỉ
<GeekComp> để cài cái này coi sao đã
<vubuntor046> cám ơn GêkComp
<vubuntor046> GeekComp
<vubuntor046> :-s
<GeekComp> chậc đang cài tự nhiên có ng ping L-s
<GeekComp> giật cả mềnh
<vubuntor046> ô
<GeekComp> ai vừa ping mình làm mình out thế?
<vubuntor370> :)
<GeekComp> đang thử nghiệm cái script mà gặp đúng cái th này
<GeekComp> :(
<GeekComp> thôi đi cài lại, vọc Archlinux dzậy
<_Tux_> GeekComp: format đi
<_Tux_> vọc sướng=))
<GeekComp> _Tux_: ôi chài
<GeekComp> anh khuyên e thế thì
<GeekComp> :(
<vubuntor185> alo, co' ai online khong a. ?
<vubuntor185> em khong vao duoc. mang. cac' a cac' chi. oi
<vubuntor185> hu hu help me
<vubuntor185> !ubuntu
<ubot2> Một hệ điều hành dựa trên nền Debian GNU/Linux rất tuyệt vời. Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu.com. Trang của Ubuntu Việt Nam: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org . Đọc thêm thông tin tại đây : http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Homepage | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com.)
<vubuntor185> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<GeekComp> .g stream mms
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Media_Server
<bksupybot> Title: Microsoft Media Server - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<GeekComp> .g mms player
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/257045-How-to-record-streaming-WMV-ASF-MMS-links-using-VLC-Media-Player
<bksupybot> Title: How to record streaming WMV/ASF/MMS-links using VLC Media Player (at forum.videohelp.com)
<vubuntor956> cho minh hoi lam sao de cai dat Prozilla tren ubuntu vay ?
<vubuntor956> minh la newbie nen ko biet
<vubuntor354> hi
<vubuntor060> 2 chào cả nhà
<vubuntor060> có ai hok
 * lmq2401 ngồi đếm người trong list...
<vubuntor060> ??????////
<vubuntor582> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-28
<vubuntor538> xin chào các anh chị, em nhờ các anh chị giúp đỡ em khắc phục sự cố này: " tình hình là em vào administrator tool/ login screen để thay đổi màn hình đăng nhập, thay đổi màn hình mặc định bằng GNOME
<vubuntor538> khi thay đổi xong restart lại
<vubuntor538> loig in vào thì nó tự out ra
<vubuntor538> ko vào được
<vubuntor538> ai biết cách khắc phục chỉ em với
<vubuntor538> Thanks
<vubuntor538> em xài ububtu 11.04
<vubuntor538> mới làm quen, nên còn gà mờ quá :D
<vubuntor538> :)) gà mờ quá
<vubuntor538> em làm được rồi các pác ạ
<vubuntor100> may tinh cua minh cai windows, cai linux thi co menu boot, minh moi cai lai windows thi mat menu boot do di, vay hoi lam sao cho menu boot xuat hien lai
<GeekComp> !grub
<ubot2> Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> nhầm
<GeekComp> bạn vô wiki
<GeekComp> tìm phần grub
<GeekComp> và làm theo
<vubuntor100> cám ơn pro
<GeekComp> vubuntor100: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> phần phục hồi đó
<NgocYeu> co cach nao go tieng viet trong Opera k may anh :|
<lmq2401> NgocYeu: dùng ibus-unikey không được hả
<NgocYeu> bat ibus len loi k go dc luon a.
<GeekComp> NgocYeu: chụp ảnh coi
<NgocYeu> cu bat len la k go dc nguyen am:|
<NgocYeu> chu k phai chu~ bi loi gi ca
<NgocYeu> bat len la an nguyen am k dc:|
<GeekComp> ?
<NgocYeu> bat ibus len thi
<NgocYeu> go duoc may cai phu am bt
<NgocYeu> nhung an thu chu A thi k dc
<lmq2401> sao không xài Mozilla hay là Chrome
<NgocYeu> hix:|
<lmq2401> Mozilla Firefox
<NgocYeu> chac phai dung chrome thoi :|
<NgocYeu> thoi thanks cac bac
<NgocYeu> :|
<vubuntor658> server urbantrror mo lai chua may anh/chi :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor658: kiếm cái server nước ngoài nào ping < 200 mà chơi
<vubuntor658> :( nan
<vubuntor658> mạng vnpt thì k sao chứ mạng ftp thì ... :((
<Hue_Thang> 2
<truong_vu90> 2
<truong_vu90>  chao ca nha
<truong_vu90> 33
<truong_vu90> co ai biet vao uservn nhu nao ko
<truong_vu90> bac nobawk oi
<lmq2401> truong_vu90: đọc câu thần chú sẽ vào được
<truong_vu90> than chu nao bac lmq2401
<truong_vu90> ?
 * lmq2401 đọc to "vnluser ơi mở cửa ra!!!"
<truong_vu90>  HJHJ
<truong_vu90> THANK BAC lmq2401  nhe
<truong_vu90>  em vao duoc roi
<lmq2401> đọc nhầm thành uservn  nó không ra đâu
<truong_vu90> he he em em biet roi bac lmq2401  a
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-29
<vubuntor763> may anh oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor763> em dinh mua 3g nhung khong biet loai nao ho tro linux tot
<vubuntor763> gioi thieu cho em
<vubuntor763> may anh co do khong vay
 * GeekComp chưa dùng 3G lần nào :(
<vubuntor159> chào
<vubuntor159> moi ng cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor159> minh cai ubuntu va win 7 64
<vubuntor159> ubuntu quan lý boot luon
<vubuntor159> nó defaut boot ubuntu
<vubuntor159> giờ muon chỉnh lai boot defaut win 7 thi lam sao
<vubuntor159> no quản lý = grub
<GeekComp> vô /etc/grub.d
<vubuntor159> thanks
<vubuntor159> cho hỏi tiếp nhé
<GeekComp> thay đổi số stt là dkd
<vubuntor159> cài driver cho ubuntu the nào vay
<GeekComp> trong wiki có đo
<vubuntor159> card vga cua mình la nivida
<GeekComp> .g nvidia driver ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Driver cho Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor159> ok thanks
<vubuntor159> tiep nhé
<GeekComp> :-(
<GeekComp> :-s
<vubuntor159> user moi lần setup no báo la ko dc quyền ko ah
<vubuntor159> doi sang root cung ko dc edit may cai file system
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> biết đổi ko đấy??
<vubuntor159> vay lam sao cho wuyen user cao nhất de setup và edit file nào do trong system
<vubuntor159> user cua mình cho join vao root luon
<vubuntor159> ma moi lan mở file trong sys no ko cho sửa j het
<GeekComp> oài
<GeekComp> cho vô root cũng chẳng làm ăn đk gì nếu ko có bk tiếp theo
<vubuntor159> vay chu gan quyen admin dc ko
<vubuntor159> mih moi xài ubuntu lan dau
<vubuntor159> nen ko rành lam
<GeekComp> bạn định sửa file hệ thống làm chi
<GeekComp> chưa rành thì chưa nên động vô
<GeekComp> còn chuyển root
<GeekComp> cách dễ nhất vs bạn
<GeekComp> là vô trình câu lệnh, gõ vô sudo nautilus
<GeekComp> trình quản lý hiện ra vs đầy đủ quyền root
<GeekComp> thao tác trên nó là đk
<vubuntor159> nhiu khi muon sudo chuong trinh no ko cho chay
<GeekComp> sudo kiểu gì mà ko chạy
<GeekComp> sudo trong menu hay là trong term
<vubuntor159> set up may cai chuong trinh thu
<vubuntor159> no cu bao la ko co quyen tao folder
<GeekComp> :|
<GeekComp> chưa hiểu , chụp ảnh coi
<vubuntor159> vi lan truoc cai usb 3g
<vubuntor159> ng ta chỉ lòng vong
<vubuntor159> sua file trong sys
<vubuntor159> no ko ko cho
<vubuntor159> ko biet co chuong trinh usb 3g ko
<GeekComp> sửa file thì chỉ cần sudo gedit là đk
<vubuntor159> cai do chi mo ra thoi ah
<vubuntor159> ko co save lai
<GeekComp> sao lại ko?
<GeekComp> chụp cái ảnh lên đây coi nào
<vubuntor159> nut save nó mờ di
<vubuntor159> de set up cai cai vga ctruo ccai đã
<vubuntor159> co j nhờ ae support nhé
<vubuntor159> [09:25] <GeekComp> vô /etc/grub.d
<vubuntor159> alo
<vubuntor159> trong do co nhieu file qua
<GeekComp> mở /etc/grub.d = sudo nautilus
<vubuntor159> biet edit file nào vây pro
<GeekComp> đổi stt cái os-prober lên 7 hay 8 cũng đk
<C4NoC> :-/
<GeekComp> 6789
<GeekComp> ok hết
<GeekComp> ;))
<vubuntor159> ok
<vubuntor159> de test
<GeekComp> sau đó update grub nhá
<vubuntor159> update cach nào
<GeekComp> sudo update-grub
<vubuntor159> con chỉnh time đợi boot chinh o dau
<vubuntor159> no tới 30s lan
<vubuntor159> sao doi roi mà nó defaut van la ubuntu nhỉ
<vubuntor159> help
<vubuntor159> sao chinh grub.d ko có hieu ung71j het
<vubuntor898> alo
<vubuntor898> cho minh hỏi
<vubuntor898> minh dang cài d-com 3g
<vubuntor898> no đòi quuyen root
<vubuntor898> vậy lam sao
<C4NoC> zj3t3mju: giup' kia`
<vubuntor898> huhuy
<vubuntor898> huhu
<zj3t3mju> zzz
<C4NoC> zj3t3mju: cung 3g ha?
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor898: nó đòi thì cho nó
<zj3t3mju> :D
<zj3t3mju> C4NoC: đang wifi chùa
<vubuntor898> dc chu
<vubuntor898> ma chua set up dc
<vubuntor630> Dear Ubuntu forum, minh la Phuong Anh dang thuc hien cac chuong trinh quang cao cho cac nhan hang. Hien dang co chuong trinh tai tro cho cac forum co offline Thang 7. Neu co nhu cau, Admin hoac Webmaster lien he voi PA nhe. 3862.2868/ext 303 gap Phuong Anh
<GeekComp> ;))
<GeekComp> vl quá
<GeekComp> giờ có cả quảng cáo
<vubuntor309> lo
<vubuntor309> alô
<vubuntor309> NAMES test
<vubuntor197> Xin may a chi cho e hoi, e dang dung ubuntu 9.1 , dang thieu thu vien gcc1, nhung cac goi cai deu bao loi, k cai dc, vay goi gcc1 nao thich hop vay? E moi tap lam quen linux, nho cac a chi giup! Thanks!
<vubuntor713> HI
<vubuntor713> có ai biết khắc phục việc nay2k?
<vubuntor713> mình dùng Netbook EeePCHA900
<vubuntor713> cài Ubuntu 10.10 chạy ok
<vubuntor713> nhưng Up lên 11.04 hoặc cài trực tiếp đều có vấn đề vớiWifi
<vubuntor713> nó cứ kết nối wifi là treo máy
<vubuntor713> chỉ cần ở mức nhập Pass là yì máy và treo liền
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-30
<vubuntor041> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor041> minh dang dung Ubuntu 11, vi chua thao bo go nen minh tam go khong dau nha
<vubuntor041> sau khi cai ubuntu 11
<vubuntor041> minh thay khong quen voi giao dien mac dinh voi thanh menu right cua no
<vubuntor041> minh da chuyen ve giao dien nhu Ubuntu 11
<vubuntor041> nhung sau khi restart lai thi no khong nho duoc cac thiet lap
<afterlastangel> :-s
<vubuntor041> minh google nhung co le khong biet tu khoa chinh xac nen khong tim duoc giai phap
<vubuntor041> ban nao co goi y nao giup minh nha
<vubuntor041> sorry
<vubuntor041> chuyen ve giao dien nhu Ubuntu 10
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> the^' ca`i U 10 cho le.
<C4NoC> .g gnome 2 ubuntu 11.04
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-natty-login-to-classic-gnome-2-desktop
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty login to Classic Gnome 2 Desktop (at ubuntuguide.net)
<vubuntor171> xin chao
<vubuntor171> dang gio com..nhung cung cho minh hoi
<vubuntor171> vi buc xuc van de..com an cung chang ngon
<vubuntor171> van de la: minh dang xai song song 2 hdh (win 7 va Ubuntu)
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor171> nhung khong mai w7 bi loi
<vubuntor171> win 7 minh cai o dia C
<vubuntor171> ubuntu cai o dia D
<vubuntor171> bi jo moi cai lai win 7 ma meboot ko con Ubuntu nua
<vubuntor171> truoc khi win 7 ko bi hong thi minh boot binh thuong win 7 va Ubuntu
<vubuntor171> jo ubuntu co san trong o D roi..hok le cai lai nua
<vubuntor171> nho may bac chi giao jup minh
<vubuntor171> chu nay jo nghien cuu den noi com an chang ngon nua
<Geek|TuKi> .g mythology
<bkphenny> Geek|TuKi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mythology
<bksupybot> Title: Mythology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Geek|TuKi> .g Greek mythology
<bkphenny> Geek|TuKi: http://www.greekmythology.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Greek Mythology (at www.greekmythology.com)
<NgocYeu> co ai o day dung blackberry k a :|
<NgocYeu> co ai k :|
<thinhhoang> chào mọi người, mình ko hiểu sao khi upgrade mesa 7.10.2-ubuntu2 lại làm mất hiệu ứng blur (downgrage 7.9 chạy bình thường).
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-01
<vubuntor239> cho minh hoi lam sao de cai dat goi tar.gz
<nobawk> vubuntor239: cài đặt từ source rất khó với người dùng bình thường
<nobawk> vubuntor239: tốt nhất là bạn cai từ software center
<vubuntor536> chào cả nhà !
<vubuntor536> máy mình dùng ubuntu 11.04 vuằ úp lên gnome shell 3, khi khởi động lại máy nó vẫn ở chế độ mặt định unity củ, vậy làm sao chuyển qua gnome 3 đc vậy ?
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor536: tại màn hình login chỗ nhập pass ấy
<nobawk> chắc lúc vào
<nobawk> chọn
<ducgiang_8888> bạn phải chọn lại
<ducgiang_8888> chế độ đăng nhập
<vubuntor536> chế độ đăng nhập! chọn lại mode nào bạn ?
<vubuntor536> mình để mặt định nó ở chế độ ubuntu
<nobawk> gnome 3?
<vubuntor047> Chao cac ban, co ai dang ranh ko giup minh 1 chut. minh la newbie
<vubuntor047> Minh ghost Win sau khi cai Ubuntu thi no vao ubuntu ko vao windows nua. co ai biet cach khac phuc giup minh voi
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> chac' ghost bị lỗi?
<vubuntor047> ghost cua minh binh thuong
<vubuntor047> vi minh tai tren mang va da su dung nhieu may khac
<vubuntor047> sau khi delete ubuntu va format lai HDD. khi boot vao thi no bao la "No filesystem,...."
<vubuntor047> minh phai lam sao day
<vubuntor428> alo
<vubuntor428> alo
<vubuntor428> co ai ko cho mình nhờ tư vấn chút
<nobawk> cái gì cơ
<vubuntor428> sếp mình muốn cài file server = linux
<vubuntor428> và chứng thực = user trên ad của window
<vubuntor428> bạn có thể tu van cách làm cho mình dc ko
<nobawk> vubuntor428: đọc samba
<nobawk> samba + ldap
<vubuntor428> samba nó có chuc nang lien ket de chung thuc tren ad ko bạn
<vubuntor428> ad của window nhé
<nobawk> vubuntor428: thì bạn đọc samba đi
<vubuntor428> xài database user của ad chứ ko phải tạo data riêng
<nobawk> nó có hỗ trợ active directory đó
<vubuntor428> ok
<nobawk> còn có dùng được cái của windows ko thì mình ko có rõ
<vubuntor428> à active direct
<vubuntor341> help:Thay đổi bố trí bàn phím trong Ubuntu 9
<vubuntor341> help:Thay đổi bố trí bàn phím trong Ubuntu 9
<anyoneofus> ?
<anyoneofus> !ask | vubuntor341
<ubot2> vubuntor341: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor341> Thay đổi bố trí bàn phím trong Ubuntu 9
<vubuntor341> lam_sao_duoc?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor341: có phần keyboard layout đó bạn
<vubuntor341> hien_tai_phim_space_cua_minh_da_bi_hong
<vubuntor341> keyboard_layout_o_dau?
<vubuntor341> lam_sao_vao_dc
<anyoneofus> vubuntor341: trong phần System -> Preference
<vubuntor341> keyboardshortcut_dung_ko?
<vubuntor341> vi_chi_yjay_co_phan_do_thoi
<anyoneofus> phần đó là chỉnh shortcut
<anyoneofus> ko phải
<vubuntor341> keyboard_layout_ko_thay
<anyoneofus> Keyboard layout hoặc keyboard
<vubuntor341> minh_dang_dung_u9.4
<anyoneofus> vubuntor341: nó vẫn bố trí vậy thôi mà
<vubuntor341> a_minh_thay_roi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor341: ok
<vubuntor341> nhung_muon_doi_phim_alt_thanh_phim_space_thi_phai_lam_sao
<anyoneofus> vubuntor341: uhm
<anyoneofus> chờ mình chút
<anyoneofus> vubuntor341: bạn cài thử gói xkeycaps
<anyoneofus> sudo apt-get install xkeycaps
<vubuntor341> ko_tim_thay_goi_do
<anyoneofus> vubuntor341: uhm, ko sao
<anyoneofus> bạn có thể chỉnh sửa file .xmodmaprc
<anyoneofus> bạn có thể chỉnh sửa file ~/.xmodmaprc
<vubuntor341> co_ghi_cau_lenh_day_du_hon
<anyoneofus> uh
<anyoneofus> vi ~/.xmodmaprc
<vubuntor341> roi_sao_nua
<anyoneofus> sau đó bạn thêm vào các dòng sau
<anyoneofus> keycode 108 = KP_Space
<vubuntor341> roi_sao_nua
<anyoneofus> rồi lưu vào
<anyoneofus> sau đó logout và vào lại
<vubuntor341> luu_vao_lam_sao
<anyoneofus> dùng lệnh :x
<anyoneofus> như thế kia là map phím Alt phải làm Space
<vubuntor341> luu_lai_dung_phim_gi_thoat_ra-dung_phim_gi
<anyoneofus> :|
<anyoneofus> lưu lại thì dùng lệnh :x mà
<vubuntor341> a_gio_minh_chi_can_dong_terminal_roi_restar_may_la_dk
<anyoneofus> uh
<anyoneofus> bạn cứ thử xem
<anyoneofus> nếu ko được thì bạn vào đây, mình support tiếp
<anyoneofus> :)
<vubuntor341> cho_hoi_luon_la_cai_idm_lam_sao
<anyoneofus> GNU/Linux Ubuntu ko dùng IDM
<anyoneofus> bạn có thể dùng Jdownloader hoặc add-on Downthemall của Firefox
<anyoneofus> !download
<ubot2> Factoid 'download' not found
<vubuntor341> thanknha
<anyoneofus> np
<vubuntor341> a_ma_ban_cai_win_bang_usb_tren_hdh_ubuntu_chua
 * anyoneofus ko biết cài uyn
<vubuntor341> um,cam_on_vi_giup_do
<vubuntor341> nhung_cho_hoi_them_dieu_cuoi_cung
<vubuntor341> cai_tap_tin_xpi
<vubuntor341> lam_sao
<anyoneofus> thì bạn vào phần add-on -> install thôi
<vubuntor341> cam,con
<vubuntor697> cứu em vơis
<vubuntor697> đang xài ubuntu mà lâu lau hay bị đứng giờ làm sa
<_Tux_> vubuntor697: dùng Windows
<vubuntor697> là sao
<vubuntor697> đang xài đỏi qua win hả
<vubuntor697> có ai chỉ em hông
<vubuntor697> cho em hỏi tí với
<vubuntor697> đang xài ubuntu mà lâu lâu bi đưng là seo
<vubuntor697> có ai cho biết thông tin không
<jhgjk> chào m?i ngu?i
<vubuntor434> lam_sao_format_usb_tren_u9.4?
<vubuntor434> lam_sao_format_usb_tren_u9.4?
<vubuntor381> lam_sao_phan_vung_o_dia_trong_ubuntu?
<lmq2401> vubuntor381: dùng GParted
<vubuntor381> dia-cua-minh-bi-thieu-phan-nay
<anyoneofus> vubuntor381: bạn vẫn chưa sửa được phím space ah?
<vubuntor381> dung-cau-lenh-thi-sao?ban-co-biet-cau-lenhko?
<vubuntor381> um
<anyoneofus> ko map được ah?
<vubuntor381> ko
<vubuntor381> gio-dang-tim-cach-tao-phan-vung-o-dia-da
<vubuntor044> Tinh hinh la em vua format hdd, cai lai win7 va ubuntu, nhung loay hoay mai ma no ko dual boot duoc :(
<vubuntor044> hien tai vua cai lai ubuntu
<vubuntor044> nhung no ko nhan win7 loader nhu bt :(
<vubuntor044> co ai free giup em vs :(
<C4NoC> la` sao
<C4NoC> ca`i la.i he^'t ha?
<vubuntor044> da.
<vubuntor044> hdd bi. virus
<vubuntor044> em format, partittion lai va cai lai
<C4NoC> ca`i ca'i na`o truoc
<vubuntor044> hom truoc thi win7
<vubuntor044> nhung sau khi cai ubuntu em ko boot dc win7
<vubuntor044> mo` mam~
<vubuntor044> vua cai lai ubuntu roi` ah.
<vubuntor044> em co dung easybcd tren win7
<vubuntor044> nhung khi boot vao ubuntu bao' loi~ gi` do'
<vubuntor044> yeu cau` insert systemdisk
<vubuntor044> =.='
<kiennd> có ai có quyền admin forum trong này không, chat riêng set lại password forum giùm cái
<kiennd> lâu quá quên pass, vào chức năng quên pass thì nó không chịu gởi mail
<vubuntor044> help me :(
<kiennd> lâu quá không ai trả lời, nhắc thêm 1 lần nữa xem có ai thấy không: có ai có quyền admin forum trong này không, chat riêng set lại password forum giùm cái, lâu quá quên pass, vào chức năng quên pass thì nó không chịu gởi mail
<C4NoC> ko co'
<C4NoC> kiennd: hoi Tux|Away
<vubuntor044> bac C4NoC co' y' kien' gi` giup em dc ko ah. :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: ca`i la.i di cho le.
<kiennd> C4NoC, giống theo luật của room khác phải được sự đồng ý mới của đối tác được phép chat riêng :)
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: ca`i win truoc, cai U len sau cho de
<C4NoC> ba cai boot cua Win lo?m la('m
<vubuntor044> =.='
<vubuntor044> bi h em format partition u
<vubuntor044> xong cai lai u
<vubuntor044> :|
<vubuntor044> dc ko ah.
<vubuntor044> ma` em vua lam nthe' zoai` day' chu' :((
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: neu boot duoc Win roi
<C4NoC> thi` la`m the^'
<C4NoC> ca`i xong thi` du`ng Grub de quan ly' boot
<C4NoC> vu+'t ma^'y ca'i cua Windoof di
<vubuntor044> khi cai` U
<vubuntor044> U cung~ ko nhan. boot cua win7 de tao along side win7
<vubuntor044> :|
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: cu+' ca`i di
<vubuntor044> the bay h edit
<C4NoC> fix trong U de^~ ho+n
<vubuntor044> de boot vao win7
<vubuntor044> sau do format het partition U
<vubuntor044> va install lai
<vubuntor044> :S
<C4NoC> fix Grub de boot va`o Win de^~ ho+n
<vubuntor044> con` bay h thi` sao ah. :S
<vubuntor044> vi em vua cai lai U
<vubuntor044> nen co the coi la U cai sau Win :-??
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: vua cai la.i U ?
<vubuntor044> yep
<vubuntor044> :|
<C4NoC> the^' co' boot va`o U dc ko
<vubuntor044> dang U ne`
<vubuntor044> :|
<vubuntor044> dang U, ko boot dc win :D
<C4NoC> dang xa`i U ha?
<vubuntor044> yep yep:D
<C4NoC> cho+` ti'
<vubuntor044> da.
<vubuntor044> :D
<C4NoC> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: coi cho^~ dualboot
<vubuntor300> ban oi day tui cai j2se plugin version 1.6.0_07 voi nhe
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: la` ca'i gi`?
<C4NoC> vubuntor300: la` ca'i gi`?
<vubuntor300> cai do tui chay ung dung java cua erp
<vubuntor044> root@linhnt:~# grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg   Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin ls: cannot access /var/lib/os-prober/mount/boot Boot: No such file or directory done <---
<C4NoC> tuc la` gio muon sao
<vubuntor044> em dang vuong' cai nay
<vubuntor044> :|
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: chia partition the^' na`o
<vubuntor044> 4 partition ntfs
<vubuntor044> va` 1 part cho ubuntu ah.
<vubuntor044> :|
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: sudo fdisk -l
<vubuntor044> xong ah.
<vubuntor044> :d
<vubuntor044> bac' can` tat' ca? ko
<vubuntor044> :P
<C4NoC> !paste | vubuntor044
<ubot2> vubuntor044: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor044> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636272/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: ca'i sda8 la` logical a`
<vubuntor044> hinh nhu the' ah.
<vubuntor044> :|
<vubuntor044> dung roi
<vubuntor044> em de logical
<C4NoC> luc ca`i grub thi` ca`i va`o dau
<vubuntor044> :|
<C4NoC> /dev/sda luon?
<vubuntor044> yes
<C4NoC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420716
<C4NoC> 1 la` coi ca'i na`y
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Grub2 ls: cannot access /var/lib/os-prober/mount/boot doesn't see Win7 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<C4NoC> 2 la` sua truc tiep file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<vubuntor044> em open dc file grub.cfg
<vubuntor044> :|
<vubuntor044> edit ntn ah.
<C4NoC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636276/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: do', sau may^' ca'i boot cua U
<vubuntor044> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Core_On_Windows
<vubuntor044> em dang theo cai nay
<bksupybot> Title: SourceForge.net: Boot Problems:Core On Windows - bootinfoscript (at sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor044> bac cho xiu nhe
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: thoi
<vubuntor044> em reset phat' test xem :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: thu+? sua truc tiep di
<C4NoC> theo ca'i kia la`m gi`
<C4NoC> sua luon cho le.
<vubuntor044> da.
<vubuntor044> how
<vubuntor044> :|
<C4NoC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636276/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor044> :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor044: the^m va`o cuoi file
<vubuntor044> sorry bac
<vubuntor044> ko nhin thay link o tren
<vubuntor044> da~ them roi` ah.
<vubuntor044> bay h reset bac nhi
<vubuntor044> :)
<vubuntor981> @C4Noc: ko an thua bac ah :(
<vubuntor981> ko thay menu boot
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> menu boot na`o?
<C4NoC> sao ko thay
<C4NoC> vubuntor981: paste ca'i file grub.cfg len xem
<vubuntor981> menuentry "Windows 7" {   insmod part_msdos   insmod ntfs   set root=(hd0,1)   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 22921a3d921a15bf   chainloader +4 }
<vubuntor981> (gedit:2765): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: No such file or directory
<vubuntor981> khi save thi em bi the nay
<vubuntor981> mo lai file cfg thi ko co' menu window7 :|
<C4NoC> zzz
<C4NoC> vubuntor981: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<C4NoC> sua xong save la.i
<vubuntor981> dc roi` ah.
<vubuntor981> bay h em lai reset phat'
<vubuntor981> :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor981: check lai. coi no' co' save ko
<vubuntor444> @C4NoC: ko an thua
<vubuntor444> :|
<vubuntor444> co' menu entry win7
<C4NoC> ma` sao
<vubuntor444> nhung van ko co' menu boot ah,
<vubuntor444> :|
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> gi` ki` vay
<vubuntor444> :-(
<C4NoC> vubuntor981: paste het ca'i file do' len coi
<C4NoC> !paste
<vubuntor444> em ko hieu?
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor444> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636280/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor444> set root='(/dev/sda,msdos8)', em thay cac menuentry cua U the nay, nhung cua Win lai hd0/1
<vubuntor444> lieu co phai tai no
<vubuntor444> ma bt khi start U
<vubuntor444> co menu boot cua grub
<vubuntor444> nhung day ko thay
<vubuntor444> ;|
<vubuntor444> man hinh tim' tim' mot xiu'
<vubuntor444> xong ra login screen lun ah.
<vubuntor444> :|
<C4NoC> troi a.
<C4NoC> ba^'m esc
<C4NoC> cho no' hien ra
<vubuntor444> :|
<vubuntor444> bt em co' bam' gi` dau :-??
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor444: tức là ko hiện lên menu nào cả?
<vubuntor444> yes
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor444: cái win7 tự thêm hả
<vubuntor444> yes
<C4NoC> luc boot bam ESC
<C4NoC> cho no' hien ca'i menu cho.n ra
<vubuntor444> :|
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor444: dùng thử lệnh update-grub chưa?
<vubuntor444> em chua
<vubuntor444> esc tai bt em ko phai lam gi
<vubuntor444> nen ko biet :D
<vubuntor444> set root='(/dev/sda,msdos8)'
<vubuntor444> root@linhnt:~# update-grub Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin ls: cannot access /var/lib/os-prober/mount/boot Boot: No such file or directory done
<C4NoC> zzz
<C4NoC> vubuntor444: reboot di
<C4NoC> lu'c no' bat dau hien boot gi` do'
<C4NoC> bam ESC
<C4NoC> cho no' hien ra menu boot
<C4NoC> da noi' la` ko cha.y ca'i lenh update-grub nua
<vubuntor444> okie :D
<vubuntor444> de em thu?
<C4NoC> vubuntor444: chua
<C4NoC> check la.i ca'i file kia coi
<vubuntor444> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636286/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor444: mat ca'i list Win 7 roi
<C4NoC> vubuntor444: edit la.i di
<vubuntor444> run update la mat win7
<vubuntor444> :D
<C4NoC> ko cha.y update nua
<vubuntor444> okie
<vubuntor444> em reset phat
<vubuntor483> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor483> cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor483> mình muốn cài ubuntu giao dien win 7
<vubuntor483> xem hướng dẫn trên mạng làm theo sao no down cham qua
<vubuntor483> alo
<vubuntor483> co ai help me
<vubuntor743> @C4NoC: ko an thua :|
<vubuntor483> là sao
<C4NoC> vubuntor743: the^' la`m theo ca'ch kia thu+? xem
 * C4NoC chi.u 
<C4NoC> vubuntor743: tho^i vu+'t Win di
<C4NoC> xa`i U dc roi
<vubuntor743> :))
<vubuntor743> tai co nhieu cai em van can lam tren win
<vubuntor743> nen ko bo dc :(
<vubuntor743> em theo cach kia
<vubuntor743> bay h reset xem ntn
<vubuntor743> la. la` sao khi install U thi` no' ko nhan. dc Win7 nhu moi khi :-S
<vubuntor291> Lam sao de cai VMware tools tren Ubuntu 11.04 vay?
<vubuntor499> @C4NoC : van~ ko an thua :))
<vubuntor499> chang hieu vi sao nua
<C4NoC> vubuntor499: the^' ca`i la.i he^'t di
<C4NoC> ca`i win truoc
<vubuntor483> alo
<C4NoC> roi U
<C4NoC> vubuntor483: sao?
<vubuntor483> có ai chỉ cài theme win 7 cho u
<vubuntor483> làm nải giờ 2g mà ko setup dc theme win 7 cho Unbuntu
<C4NoC> vubuntor483: thich theme win 7 thi` sang win xa`i cho le. :3
<vubuntor483> keek
<vubuntor483> tìm hiểu do mà
<vubuntor483> huề vốn
<vubuntor499> :(( bi h lai cai lai het thi :-<
<C4NoC> vubuntor499: cho+` xiu'
<C4NoC> vubuntor499: no' co' hie.n len menu cho.n ko
<vubuntor499> ko ah.
<vubuntor499> :|
<vubuntor499> ko co' menu gi ca
<vubuntor499> chi thay dau' nhac' boot cd/dvd
<vubuntor499> xong man` hinh` tim'
<vubuntor499> chu' ko co menu boot nhu moi khi
<vubuntor499> :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor499: ngay lu'c do' co' bam ESC ko
<vubuntor499> co' ah.
<vubuntor499> nhung ko an thua :-??
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> hay F8 ta
<vubuntor499> =.='
<vubuntor499> bt ko phai bam gi co ma nhi :-S
<vubuntor499> em dang dinh edit lai
<C4NoC> cho+` xiu'
<vubuntor499> de boot vao win7
<C4NoC> doc ca'i kia da
<vubuntor499> xong format U va re-install
<vubuntor499> :|
<vubuntor291> @C4NoC : Anh giup do em chut voi
<C4NoC> http://pastebin.com/c1UXN5SV
<C4NoC> vubuntor499: do'
<bksupybot> Title: canoc - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor499: copy file grub.cfg la.i
<C4NoC> vubuntor499: roi sua y chang the thoi
<C4NoC> boot thu xem
<vubuntor499> bay h paste doan do' vao grub.cfg :|
<vubuntor499> remove doan window7 vua roi` di
<vubuntor499> phai ko ah
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor499: copy backup ca'i grub.cfg, roi paste la.i y chang ca'i vua roi
<C4NoC> xoa' het sa.ch di
<vubuntor499> ah
<vubuntor499> de lai grub.cfg chi vai dong nhu the thoy
<vubuntor499> con file cfg cu~ thi` backup
<C4NoC> o`
<vubuntor499> :D
<vubuntor499> okie
<vubuntor499> reset lun
<vubuntor288> @C4NoC: ko start dc lun :))
<vubuntor288> em dang dung live cd
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor288> chac format het
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor288> xong cai lai U vay
<C4NoC> ghe va^.y
<C4NoC> sao U chuo^'i vay
<vubuntor288> :D
<C4NoC> menh cung xa`i grub 2
<C4NoC> ma` the^' kia da boot duoc roi
<vubuntor288> em xai 11.04 ne
<vubuntor288> :|
<vubuntor288> hom truoc cai
<vubuntor288> dual ngon lanh
<vubuntor288> cha lan tan gi
<vubuntor288> hom nay lam thi` bi the' :-S
<vubuntor288> thanks bac vi da giup do~ rat nhiet tinh :)
<vubuntor288> em lam lai vay, co gi se phien bac sau :D
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor288> ah ma
<vubuntor288> em hoi xiu
<vubuntor288> :D
<vubuntor288> bay h partition U la ext4
<vubuntor288> lam sao de win nhin thay ma format partition nay :|
<vubuntor407> @C4NoC: em dang cai U moi zoi bac ah
<vubuntor407> :)
<vubuntor407> no da nhan dc win7 zoai
<vubuntor407> :)
<vubuntor173> moi nguoi cho hoi man hinh bi den 1 ben thi lam sao
<vubuntor837> lam sao de biet may minh nhan day dua driver vay may bro
<vubuntor837> lam sao de biet may minh nhan day dua driver vay may bro
<vubuntor305> hello
<vubuntor305> còn ai ko em nhờ tý
<vubuntor305> any body here
<vubuntor837> lam sao de biet may minh nhan day dua driver vay may bro
<vubuntor305> dùng đến cái nào mà ko vận hành là chưa đủ
<vubuntor305> :D
<vubuntor305> phien bản 11.4 đã khá hơn hôm mới ra chưa ạ
<vubuntor837> minh thay card man hinh cham wa, lam sao day
<vubuntor305> card chậm nghĩa alf sao
<vubuntor305> bạn kiểm tra nhưu thế nào
<vubuntor837> minh xai song song windows va linux
<vubuntor837> choi danh bai tren zing thi cham lam
<vubuntor837> jong nhu khi xai tren windows ma chua cai driver vay do
<vubuntor305> @.@ mắt kinh khủng vậy
<vubuntor305> nhìn dc tời
<vubuntor305> FPS của nó bao nhiêu
<vubuntor837> la sao ban ?
<vubuntor305> chẹp mắt thường chưa chắc đã chính xác đâu bạn muốn biết nó nhanh hay chậm phải dựa vào các chỉ số
<vubuntor305> ko biết có pahanf mêm nào đo dạc trên ubuntu ko chứ bây h chỉ có thể dựa vào dc cái FPS thôi
<vubuntor305> trong cái compiz có sẵn đó
<vubuntor305> mở nó rồi mởi film HD 1080 xem sao
<vubuntor305> hự sa down từ ubuntu.com về mà có 150kbs/s vậy
<vubuntor305> T_T
<vubuntor837> minh van chua hieu
<vubuntor837> ban noi ro hon dc ho
<vubuntor837> ban noi ro hon dc hok
<vubuntor305> tức là
<vubuntor305> sao bạn biết nó chậm hơn
<vubuntor305> xem phm giật hả
<vubuntor837> minh choi danh bai tren zing do
<vubuntor837> no cham lam
<vubuntor837> hok giong nhu xai tren windows
<vubuntor305> à
<vubuntor837> cham hon thay ro lam
<vubuntor305> cái đó là do flash mà
<vubuntor837> minh cai flash rui ma
<vubuntor305> he he
<vubuntor305> có nhiều lý do
<vubuntor837> lam sao de xem cau hinh may vay ban
<vubuntor305> cũ chẳng hạn
<vubuntor305> bạn dùng trình duyệt gì
<vubuntor837> firefox 4
<vubuntor305> thá»­ chorme cho ubuntu xem sao
<vubuntor837> cai flash 10
<vubuntor837> ua co chrome cho ubuntu nua ah
<vubuntor305> fire fox ko biêt thế nào chứ gàn 4 tháng chưa xài ubuntu
<vubuntor305> co
<vubuntor305> ban xài ubuntu chứ
<vubuntor837> minh dag xai ubuntu
<vubuntor837> moi bat dau xai ah
<vubuntor305> vào software gì gì ây nhỉ
<vubuntor837> la sao ?
<vubuntor837> ubuntu software center ah
<vubuntor305> nghỹ chưa ra
<vubuntor305> @.@
<vubuntor305> à à
<vubuntor305> đúng đúng là nó
<vubuntor305> đánh chorme vào
<vubuntor837> sao nua ban ?
<vubuntor305> bạn xài 10.10 hay 11.4
<vubuntor837> 11.4
<vubuntor305> chẹp
<vubuntor305> ko thạo cái đó lắm
<vubuntor305> mới xài có 3 lần tháy lắm lỗi quá dành bỏ
<vubuntor305> về 10.10 vậy
<vubuntor837> go chrome thi hok thay ji het
<vubuntor837> hic
<vubuntor305> @>@
<vubuntor837> lenh nao de xem cau hinh may vay ban
<vubuntor305> cái 11.4 ko rõ lắm
<vubuntor305> he he gà mờ nè ko rõ lắm
<vubuntor305> hỏi pro ấy
<vubuntor305> dang định đi hỏi nè
<vubuntor837> hi thanks ban
<vubuntor837> cho minh nick yahoo di ban
<vubuntor837> co gi minh nho giup do
<vubuntor837> hihi
<vubuntor305> ai cho em biết mấy cái bug 11.04 sủa dc chưa ko
<vubuntor305> T_T
<vubuntor305> hay lại 10.10 cho ăn chắc
<vubuntor305> oa cso server ubntu VN ko trời
<vubuntor305> hế lu
<vubuntor305> @.@
<vubuntor305> mốc mọc kìa
<vubuntor305> chẹp
<vubuntor305> a...b...c...d....
<vubuntor305> e....f....g....h....
<vubuntor305> bạn gì đó ơi
<vubuntor837> hien gio phan mem chat yahoo nao tot vay may bro
<vubuntor305> pidig
<vubuntor305> ra yahoo nói chuyện đi
<vubuntor305> ở đêy chán quá
<vubuntor837> minh chua cai dc ma
<vubuntor305>  mỗi mình đọc thoại
<vubuntor837> cai pid hok doc dc tn offline
<vubuntor837> hic
<vubuntor305> há»±
<vubuntor305> chưa dính
<vubuntor305> đang phân vân cái 10.10 vơi 11.04
<vubuntor305> chả biết cái nào
<vubuntor837> choi dai cai 11.4 di
<vubuntor837> cho moi moi chut
<vubuntor837> hehe
<vubuntor305> hu hu
<vubuntor305> ai cho biêt bên server FPT là cái beta 1 hay 2 vậy
<vubuntor305> cái 11.4 hay lỗi lắm
<vubuntor305> mà cái compiz cũng ko dẹm nữa
<vubuntor837> ubuntu kho xai wa
<vubuntor837> hic
<vubuntor305> đang tính cài Nautilus Elementary ko biêt sao
<vubuntor305> à
<vubuntor305> do xai hẳn 11 đó
<vubuntor305> xài kubuntu xogn xai 11 ngon ngay
<vubuntor837> minh down dc may file .bz2 .gz
<vubuntor837> hok bit lam ji voi no
<vubuntor837> hic
<vubuntor305> Nautilus Elemenatary có chạy trên 11.04 dc koooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju đâu rồi
<afterlastangel> ra đây
<afterlastangel> .............;l;k
<afterlastangel> vubuntor305:  cái bên fpt ko có cái nào beta hết
<afterlastangel> vubuntor305: release chính thức update từng ngày đó
<vubuntor787> cho minh hoi cai hieu ung "cao su deo" ten la gi vay
<vubuntor533> cho minh hoi cai hieu ung "cao su deo" ten la gi vay
<vubuntor533> cho minh hoi cai hieu ung "cao su deo" ten la gi vay
<kid__> Wobbly Windows
<kid__> chắc vậy
<vubuntor533> cai lenh "im-switch -s unikey" nay co y nghie gi vay
<vubuntor533> minh cai hok dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor533: lệnh đó chạy ok cơ à
<vubuntor533> error: no configuration  file "unikey" exists
<vubuntor533> error: No action taken
<vubuntor533> no bao vay la sao ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor533: là sai ;)
<vubuntor533> sai cho nao vay ban
<_Tux_> không có input method unikey
<vubuntor533> vay gio lam sao
<vubuntor533> ban noi ro hon dc hok
<_Tux_> vubuntor533: bạn dùng ibus hay scim, x-unikey ?
<vubuntor533> x-unikey
<vubuntor533> :(
<vubuntor533> ?
<vubuntor533> ban gi oi
<_Tux_> vubuntor533: Æ¡i
<vubuntor533> cai do gio lam sao vay ban
<vubuntor011> co ai biet server update o VN ko a
<vubuntor011> sao duong truyen quoc te bet bat qua
<vubuntor011> co ai ko a
<_Tux_> vubuntor011: không
<_Tux_> server FPT, Virror
<vubuntor011> VN minh ko co server update nao a
<vubuntor011> TT_TT
<vubuntor011> a xem dey co phai serevr update ko a
<vubuntor011> http://202.78.227.17/ubuntu/pool/universe/
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/pool/universe (at 202.78.227.17)
<lmq2401> vubuntor011: update từ từ cũng là một cái thú vui
<vubuntor011> >"<
<vubuntor011> ban toi mat toi mui up tu tu thi chet em af
<vubuntor011> sao ma kem the
<vubuntor011> @.@
<lmq2401> vubuntor011: vấn đề cũng chẳng phải server xa hay gần
<vubuntor011> hic em noi duong truyen
<vubuntor011> noi gi den xa gan dau
<_Tux_> vubuntor011: thì đấy
<lmq2401> server nó cho băng thông nhiêu đó, nhiều người tải thì sẽ chậm
<_Tux_> bảo 2 cái server kia ở Vn đấy
<_Tux_> full đường truyền
<vubuntor011> her sererv VN van full maf
<vubuntor011> thi em hoi co server update nafo o VN ko chi em voi
<vubuntor011> T_T
<_Tux_> vubuntor011: f*ck
<vubuntor011> =.=
<vubuntor011> tu gi vay
<_Tux_> 2 cái server kia ở VN chứ đâu !
<vubuntor011> cai nao ???
<_Tux_> vubuntor011: cuộn lên trên mà tìm
<vubuntor011> hic chi the thi chet mat
<vubuntor011> lam sao de them vao file sources list kia
<vubuntor011> @.@
<vubuntor011> alo
<vubuntor011> dau roi
<lmq2401> vubuntor011: 2 cái server của VN là FPT là Virror
<vubuntor011> nhung lam sao add vafo source list
<vubuntor011> T_T
<lmq2401> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/virror-hanoilug-server-tai-phan-mem-cho-linux-dat-tai-vn-toc-do-cao-654106.html
<bksupybot> Title: Virror HanoiLug - Server tải phần mềm cho Linux đặt tại VN tốc độ cao (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<vubuntor011> chang khac gi dem sach cho nguoi mu chu
<vubuntor011> a cam on nah lam
<vubuntor011> thanks
<_Tux_> Vi en Zôm
<lmq2401> vubuntor011: vào thẳng đây xem luôn http://virror.hanoilug.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Việt Nam mirror for FLOSS (at virror.hanoilug.org)
<vubuntor011> me oi nhanh vai dan
<vubuntor802> hello picaso
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-02
<vubuntor777> ?
<vubuntor347> sao em chay file .sh ko dc nhi
<vubuntor347> :|
<vubuntor347> $sh file.sh/ $bash file.sh... đều ko dc
<vubuntor347> có ai giúp em với :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor347: tự giúp mình đi
<vubuntor347> vầng, kảm ơn support của bác
<vubuntor217> moi nguoi cho hoi chut. Minh cai Lampp thanh cong  tren Ubuntu 11.04,tuy nhien minh khong the xoa duoc file trong thu muc nay.Xin mi nguoi chi dan cach xoa. khong go tuieng viet dc do ko biet cai VIETKEY the nao
<vubuntor977> mình gặp một lỗi thường xuyên khi update ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor977> đó là sau khi update thi ko login vô được
<vubuntor977> khi restart thì cũng rất lâu, màn hình đen và ko thấy có ổ cứng hay cpu kêu
<vubuntor977> mình chờ khá lâu những vẫn ko thấy chuyển biến gì
<vubuntor977> có ai gặp lỗi như mình ko và giải quyết ntn ko nhỉ
<kid__> bạn dùng card rời?
<vubuntor977> ừm
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> phần những rắc rối thường gặp
<kid__> phần xorg
 * kid__ chỉ biết có vậy
<vubuntor977> cám ơn bạn :)
<kid__> never mind:)
<_Tux_> vubuntor977: dùng windows là hết bệnh luôn
 * _Tux_ <- toàn dùng windows
<vubuntor977> Cám ơn Tux, mình sẽ thử dùng Windows xem thế nào :)
<vubuntor250> Có ai có thể chỉ cho mình cách mở file *.gba trong U11.04 không
<vubuntor250> ee
<vubuntor250> ê
<vubuntor250> ê
<vubuntor250> ê
<vubuntor250> ko ai trả lời à
<vubuntor903> hi
<vubuntor250> hi
<kid__> .g gba
<bkphenny> kid__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Boy_Advance
<bksupybot> Title: Game Boy Advance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor250> thanks
<kid__> =))
<vubuntor903> cho hỏi chút nha
<vubuntor250> gì
<kid__> gba là cái gì vậy
<vubuntor903> sao mình cài ubuntu ko duoc
<vubuntor250> *.gba là gì à
<vubuntor903> mình giờ bắt đầu cài
<vubuntor250> Cài ubuntu có thể cài bằng wubi.exe rất đơn giản
<vubuntor903> ubuntu yeu cau phan cung la gi vay
<vubuntor903> may minh card onbord
<vubuntor250> change nick kiểu gì vậy
<vubuntor250> chơi game nhiều quá nên ko biết rồi
<vubuntor903> onboard
<vubuntor250> cài ubuntu ko quan trọng card gì
<vubuntor903> có cài được ubuntu ko?
<kid__films> !bg | vubuntor903
<ubot2> vubuntor903: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor250> mà nó tính xem là
<vubuntor250> HDD bao nhiềuz
<vubuntor250> ram thế nào
<vubuntor903> 2gb
<vubuntor250> Ram 2gb là ngon
<vubuntor903> hdd có 2 o
<vubuntor903> minh cai vao o 20bg
<vubuntor250> HDD cũng chẳng cần nhiều
<vubuntor250> thừa
<vubuntor903> 20gb ok ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor250: ê ê ê ê
<vubuntor903> vạy minh nen cai ban nao
<vubuntor903> tai co nhieu ban qua
<vubuntor903> nen minh hoi roi
<vubuntor250> 10.10 là bản được nhiều người dùng
<vubuntor903> ban co link ko
<vubuntor250> nhưng 11.04 đjep hơn
<vubuntor250> tốt hơn
<vubuntor250> đây
<vubuntor250> chờ mình tú
<vubuntor250> tý
<vubuntor903> ma cai qua usb duoc ko?
<vubuntor250> được
<vubuntor250> bản 11.04 nhé
<vubuntor903> minh dang có bản 11.04 ne
<vubuntor903> ma ghi ra dia roi cai
<vubuntor903> ma man hinh toi thui ah
<vubuntor250> ftp://mirrors.digipower.vn/ubuntu/releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<vubuntor250> link đó
<vubuntor250> ấn vào là tải luôn
<vubuntor903> minh co cái đó rồi
<vubuntor903> mà ghi ra dia
<vubuntor250> thế sao đòi nữa
<vubuntor250> ghi ra đĩa
<vubuntor903> roi vao cai ma man hinh toi thui
<vubuntor903> nhung minh ko cai duoc
<vubuntor250> Khi bật lên chọn BootCD đó
<vubuntor903> bôt vao cd roi
<vubuntor903> boot vao cd roi
<vubuntor903> ma man hinh toi thui
<vubuntor250> chờ
<vubuntor903> cho 30ph chung thay dong tinh gi
<vubuntor903> cho lau ko ban
<vubuntor250> ko
<vubuntor250> đang chờ 1 ngưoif
<vubuntor903> là sao
<vubuntor250> đang chờ 1 người lên trả lời hộ chứ sao
<vubuntor969> có vấn đề gì thế mấy ka
<vubuntor009> :)
<vubuntor903> mình ko cai duoc ubuntu
<vubuntor903> minh cai ban 11.04
<vubuntor969> bạn cài đến đoạn nào
<vubuntor903> minh boot vao o cd roi
<vubuntor903> no chay chu ubuntu 1 luc
<vubuntor969> tiếp
<vubuntor903>  roi man hinh toi thui
<vubuntor903>  khong 30ph
<vubuntor969> ram của bạn bao nhiêu
<vubuntor250> không đơn giản đâu.
<vubuntor250> ram 2gb
<vubuntor903> 2gb
<vubuntor250> hdd 20Gb
<vubuntor903> chinh xac
<vubuntor969> vậy dư sức mà
<vubuntor903> card onboar
<vubuntor969> bạn cài đc trên máy ảo chứ
<vubuntor903> cpu core 2 .2
<vubuntor903> chÆ°a biet cai
<vubuntor903> dang dinh cai tren usb ne
<vubuntor903> ma chua biet cai sao
<vubuntor250> vậy tốt nhất cài bằng wubi.exe
<vubuntor969> bạn dùng cd ak
<vubuntor903> minh co ban iso
<vubuntor903> roi ghi ra cd
<vubuntor969> vậy cài // hay 1 hdh
<vubuntor250> sau đó bật máy lên
<vubuntor903> minh muon cai 1 hdh thoi
<vubuntor250> vào windows
<vubuntor250> cho đĩa vào
<vubuntor250> vào đĩa
<vubuntor250> chạy cái wubi.exe là đơn giản nhất
<vubuntor969> cài 1hdh k dung wubi đâu
<vubuntor250> cài 1 hđh thì tôi pó tay
<vubuntor969> chắc bạn dùng thử usb đi
<vubuntor903> minh muon chi dung ubuntu thoi
<vubuntor903> vo o cua minh co 20gb ah
<vubuntor969> trong ổ trống bao nhiêu
<vubuntor250> ê
<vubuntor250> 903
<vubuntor903> ne
<vubuntor903> o minh het cho trong roi
<vubuntor969> cần > 4g để cài
<vubuntor969> ác
<vubuntor250> chính xác 4.4GB
<vubuntor903> minh nghi khi cai minh format  di
<vubuntor969> vậy nó copy file tạm vào đâu đc
<vubuntor903> nghi la
<vubuntor969> nó cần ít nhất 4g để cài
<vubuntor903> truoc khi cai can 4.4gb trong
<vubuntor969> uk
<vubuntor250> ừ
<vubuntor903> the khi cai minh co the format ko?
<vubuntor969> để nó copy file tạm vào ổ rồi cài
<vubuntor903> de trong o chi con ubuntu thoi
<vubuntor969> như vậy tốc độ nhanh hơn
<vubuntor903> ah
<vubuntor969> k cần xóa bớt ổ cho trống khoảng 3-4g
<vubuntor969> lúc cài chia phân vùng rồi fomat
<vubuntor933> please help me!
<vubuntor933> dirver vga chip sis 672 on ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor933> please help me
<vubuntor933> co ai giup minh khong vay
<Click8a4> Ai còn thức cho mình hỏi với, thằng U 11.04 đã sửa đc lỗi màn hình đen thui khi đăng nhập chưa vậy?
<vubuntor483> sao em khong nang cap len nhan cua ubuntu la 2.6.29 duoc ha cac bac?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-03
<vubuntor691> How to intall driver for ubuntu installed in HDD by using livecd
<vubuntor540> hi
<vubuntor540> co ai ko
<vubuntor540> chuc cuoi tuan vui ve nha
<vubuntor540> minh moi dung ubuntu duoc 2 ngay
<vubuntor540> ma mac nhieu loi qua
<vubuntor540> de qua ngoi ca dem ma chua giai quyet duoc
<vubuntor540> toi qua ngoi ca dem ma chua giai quyet duoc
<vubuntor540> nay nen hoi the nao
<vubuntor540> ko co ai het ah
<vubuntor540> moi nguoi ban ah
<vubuntor540> co ai ko?
<vubuntor588> hi
<vubuntor588> co ai ko?
<vubuntor588> giup minh voi
<lmq2401> !ask |vubuntor588
<ubot2> vubuntor588: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor588> ok
<vubuntor588> sao minh cai pm vao ubuntu ko duoc
<vubuntor588> minh moi dung 2 hom nay
<vubuntor588> minh thuc 2 dem rui
<lmq2401> vubuntor588: phần mềm gì?
<vubuntor588> wine
<vubuntor588> khi cai trong software center
<vubuntor588> la bao loi
<lmq2401> vubuntor588: lỗi gì?
<vubuntor588> An unhandlable error occured
<vubuntor588> hien ra cai bang do
<vubuntor588> ma chang biet sao het
<vubuntor588> bac mlq dau roi
<vubuntor588> giup em voi
<vubuntor588> con khi cai bang teminal thi cai xong no hien cai bang nay
<vubuntor588> Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<vubuntor588> con moi nut ok
<vubuntor588> po tay
<vubuntor588> bac lmq2401 dau roi
<vubuntor588> bac lmq2401 dau roi
<lmq2401> vubuntor588: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1632545
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] aptdaemon / An unhandlable error occured - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor588> cai nay minh doc roi
<vubuntor588> ma khong hieu lam
<vubuntor588> minh cung lam theo rui
<vubuntor588> ma chua duoc
<vubuntor329> alo
<vubuntor329> cac bac cho hoi Pentium III 750Mhz chay ban ubuntu nao duoc vay ?
<lmq2401> vubuntor329: Ubuntu "tự chế"
<vubuntor329> la sao bac co the noi ro hon duoc khong
<vubuntor588> co bac nao huong dan em cai wine duoc ko?
<vubuntor588> em cai du toi qua ma chua duoc
<lmq2401> vubuntor588: gỡ ra hết rồi cài lại thử xem
<vubuntor588> vao dau de go vay ban
<vubuntor588> minh da cai duoc dau ma go
<vubuntor588> co ai ko?
<lmq2401> vubuntor588: Thông báo lỗi có nhiêu đó thôi hả? Có thêm dòng nào nữa không?
<vubuntor588> co chi la cai bang thoi
<vubuntor588> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<vubuntor588> con daon sau la nhu vay
<vubuntor588> con doan sau la nhu vay
<lmq2401> vubuntor588: update cái kho đi
<vubuntor588> cai kho la gi
<vubuntor588> minh dang update cai
<vubuntor329> y bac co phai minh build lai kernel cua ubuntu hong
<Click8A4> may ban cho minh hoi la co cach nao xoa phan vung ext4 k?
<Click8A4> minh muon xoa bo phan vung dinh dang ext4, de dinh dang thanh ntfs de cai windows
<Click8A4> nhung so no bao loi ma dinh dang o dia
<Click8A4> nhung so no bao loi mat dinh dang o dia
<lmq2401> Click8A4: dùng GParted, hoặc mấy chương trình trên dĩa Hiren boot
<Click8A4> ming tung dung may chuong trinh tren hiren boot nhung no bao loi mat dinh dang o dia ban a
<Click8A4> lmq2401: ban co the noi mot chut ve GParted k?
<lmq2401> Click8A4: dùng LiveCD của Ubuntu
<lmq2401> trong đó GParted
<lmq2401> trong đó có GParted
<Click8A4> minh dang dung LiveCD cua Ubuntu
<Click8A4> no nam o muc nao vay ban?
<lmq2401> System...
<Click8A4> cam on ban nhieu
<vulong_ubuntu_lu> chào mọi người
<vulong_ubuntu_lu> tớ có vấn đề với sound system của ubuntu lucid ( đã thử mấy cách tìm thấy - cai pulseaudio - alsa - ) nhưng vẫn không có tiếng
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> có ai giúp mình vấn đề sound system với
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> hix
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> à, sao mình đáng tiếng việt với x-unikey một lát là ứng dụng đang dùng của mình bị treo
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> không hiểu lý do
<vubuntor506> hi
<vubuntor506> co bac nao ko?
<vubuntor506> em dang bi vuong chut
<vubuntor506> alo alo
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> hix
<vubuntor506> ai vay
<vubuntor506> co biet ve wine ko
<vubuntor506> cho hoi chut
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> co'
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> ban hoi gi vay?
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> cai office ha?
<vubuntor506> autocad
<vubuntor648> co ai chi em giu`m cai nay`
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> a`
<vubuntor648> may em khong
<vubuntor506> em cai duoc wine roi
<vubuntor648> may em cai` ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor648> nhung ko nhan dc mang
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> lucid
<vubuntor648> la sao
<vubuntor648> ai chi voi
<vubuntor506> ma ko chay duoc file exe
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> khong nhan duoc wireless ha
<vubuntor648> wireless voi mang day lun
<vubuntor648> 2 cai
<vubuntor506> em dung dcom ne
<vubuntor506> vao binh thuong
<vubuntor648> e`o
<vubuntor506> chang can cai cai gi het
<vubuntor648> tuy` cai
<vubuntor648> co ai chi em voi
<vubuntor648> sao nhan dc mang
<vubuntor506> em dung 11.04
<vubuntor648> mac du` gam dzay truc tiep lun
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> mạng dây cũng không nhận thì mình bó tay
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> eh
<vubuntor648> dzay moi noi
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> mà mạng dây không nhận thì u chát bằng j
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> :D
<vubuntor648> 2 cai may tinh lan
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> a`
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> vậy đợi người có trình độ hơn đi
<vubuntor648> e`o
<vubuntor648> doi ai gio` ta
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> tớ không giải quyết được
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> tớ cũng đang gặp rắc rối mà
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> :D
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> tớ xài BackTrack5
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> mới đầu có âm thanh
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> bây h bị sao ih
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> không nhận được sound hardware
<vubuntor506> con vu wine cua em thi sao day
<vubuntor506> chay la no bao loi ah
<vubuntor506> no hien ra cai bang
<vubuntor506> locked: wine/start/unix
<vubuntor506> la sao cac bac
<vubuntor506> co ai giup em voi
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> để sang mấy phòng ubuntu khác coi
<vubuntor648> haha vui qua
<vulong_ubuntu_l1> hix
<vubuntor648> ban oi
<vubuntor648> l1
<vubuntor648> ducgiang kia`
<vubuntor648> ducgiang 8888 oi oi oi
<vubuntor648> co ai chi em hong
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor648: có chuyện gì thế?
<vubuntor648> em bi khong nhan card mang
<vubuntor648> mang wireless ca mang co day
<vubuntor648> giờ em phải làm sao
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor648: máy bạn máy gì?
<vubuntor648> ubuntu 10.04 do anh aspire one D225
<ducgiang_8888> lap ah?
<vubuntor648> yes
<ducgiang_8888> thế thì chịu òi
<vubuntor648> sac
<vubuntor648> cai ban 11.04 thi ok
<ducgiang_8888> hỏi mấy pờ rồ kia đi
<vubuntor648> nhung ma ca ban 10.04 thi khong dc
<vubuntor648> hoi khong dc anh oi
<vulong_ubuntu_lu> ai là pro ở đây
<vulong_ubuntu_lu> hix
<vulong_ubuntu_lu> giúp em với
<vulong_ubuntu_lu> ..
<vulong_ubuntu_lu> đó, làm gì có ai đâu
<vubuntor648> bun ghe qua huhuhu
<ducgiang_8888> trưa mọi người còn đi nghỉ chớ
<ducgiang_8888> wait đi
<vubuntor648> uhm
<vubuntor648> chắc thế thôi
<vulong_ubuntu_lu> chát với con ubot2 vậy
<vulong_ubuntu_lu> :D
<vubuntor648> ubot2 là con nào thế bạn
<ubot2> vubuntor648: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor648> haha
<vubuntor648> mình thông minh quá tự sữa lun mình là thằng pro nhất trong này haha
<vubuntor648> thôi bái bai các chú
<mtngan88> help
<mtngan88> ai chi cho e cach sua cai thanh menu, e sua doi lai cai file applications.menu
<mtngan88> bay gio menu hien lien mot cai thanh 2
<mtngan88> mot bieu tuong thanh hai bieu tuong
<mtngan88> ai chi cho em voi
<mtngan88> e cam on nhieu
<lmq2401> thì xóa bớt 1 cái đi
<mtngan88> e tim de xoa
<lmq2401> click phải, delete cái panel đó đi
<mtngan88> nhung ko biet tim o dau
<mtngan88> ko delete dc a oi
<mtngan88> cai nay hinh nhu la mat dinh cua no
<lmq2401> sao lại khồn
<lmq2401> không
<lmq2401> mat dinh là gì?
<mtngan88> la dang chuan cua no
<lmq2401> vậy thì tạo thêm ra 1 cái ở dưới nữa
<lmq2401> rồi xóa cái ở trên đi là được
<mtngan88> co the anh hieu lam y em noi roi
<mtngan88> lam the ko dc
<mtngan88> giong nhu docky bay gio thanh 2 docky
<mtngan88> o trong applications menu
<mtngan88> do em sua doi /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu
<mtngan88> mo ra va save 2 lan
<lmq2401> sửa cái gì thì tự biết chứ
<mtngan88> nen no hien len lam cai 2 bieu tuong mot luc
<lmq2401> kiểm tra lại xem đã sửa cái gì
<lmq2401> mà sao lại vào đó để sửa
<lmq2401> sửa bên ngoài không phải dễ dàng hơn sao
<mtngan88> e tao them menu backtrack
<mtngan88> lam theo chi dan tren web
<mtngan88> vao do sua
<mtngan88> bay gio tim lai de sua lai ma ko biet lam sao
<_Tux_> backtrack
<mtngan88> lam sao de khoi phuc loai mat dinh do dc ah
<mtngan88> da
 * _Tux_ bò vào xó
<mtngan88> backtrack
 * _Tux_ rút dây mạng
<mtngan88> de lam j vay
<mtngan88> sao lai dut day mang
 * lmq2401 không biết backtrack là gì
<mtngan88> backtrack lam di live cd cho cuu ho
<mtngan88> hoi nay e lam theo de tich hop tools cua backtrack vao ubuntu
<mtngan88> nen bay gio moi thanh gia the nay
<vubuntor298> alo co ai ko nhi?
<vubuntor298> cho em hoi cai lenh de thay doi time cua he thong la gig vay a
<vubuntor298> hello
<lmq2401> sao phải dùng lệnh
<lmq2401> thích dùng lệnh hả
<lmq2401> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<bksupybot> Title: UbuntuTime - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor147> Bạn cho mình hỏi cấu hình máy tính tối thiểu để cài đạt ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor776> hi
<vubuntor776> co ban nao fix duoc loi aptd khi cai soft moi ko :)
<vubuntor263> aloooooo, ai biet ve cach cai dat cramfs chi em voi
<vubuntor263> em dung cau lenh tren root : apt-get install mkcramfs ma no k chay
<vubuntor263> em co the tim thay goi mkcramfs o dau vay moi nguoi ?
<vubuntor263> em dung cau lenh tren root : apt-get install mkcramfs ma no k chay
<vubuntor263> em co the tim thay goi mkcramfs o dau vay moi nguoi ?
<nobawk> !find mkcramfs
<nobawk> vubuntor263: cài busybox?
<nobawk> .g mkcramfs ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/mkcramfs.8.html
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: mkcramfs - make a compressed ROM file system (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor263: cài cramfsprog
<vubuntor204> mình mới cài ubuntu 11.04 vào máy acer asprire one (mới mày mò tập tành) sau khi hoàn tất các bước cài đặt thì máy báo falta error là cannot install bootloader. sau đó mình bấm ok máy báo finish install nhưng khi boot thì lại dừng lại ở dấu _. mình có boot lại bằng usb nhưng cũng không được chỉ dừng lại ở màn hình đen có mấy chữ cuối cùng là Peter 
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-25
<vubuntor484> cho hoi
<vubuntor484> co phai khi phien ban ubuntu het duoc ho tro thi tat ca cac phan mem trong ubuntu software center
<vubuntor484> cung se khong duoc ho tro phien ban moi nua phai khong
<vubuntor719> chào cộng đồng ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor719> mình là người dùng mới , mình sử dụng trên thiết bị MID T1 chạy ubuntu 9.04.
<vubuntor719> mình muốn kết nối 3g của thiết bị này, tuy nhiên phần service provide không hề có quốc gia Việt Nam
<vubuntor719> làm thế nào để có thể thêm thông tin về các nhà mạng việt nam vào? nhờ các bạn chỉ giúp mình nhé
<C4NoC> yo
 * C4NoC tát CoconutCrab 
<vubuntor386> xin chào
<vubuntor386> các bạn cho tôi link tải Ubuntu 10.04 để cài bằng USB
<C4NoC>  giờ còn 10.04 gì nữa
<C4NoC> lên 12.04 đi
<vubuntor386> chỗ tôi yêu cầu là 10.04
<lostfile> vubuntor386: http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu-releases/lucid/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx) (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<vubuntor998> HI
<vubuntor998> DA LAU LAM ROI MINH KHONG DUNG UBUNTU
<vubuntor998> HOM NAY VOC LAI THI DEN VUNG PHAN CHIA O CUNG CHO UBUNTU
<vubuntor998> THI MINH NHO CHI LA CHIA 3 PHAN
<vubuntor998> 1 EXT4  2 SWAP CON PHAN THU 3 LA GI
<vubuntor998> MOI NGUOI CO THE GIUP MINH KO
<C4NoC> vubuntor998: 1 ext4 là đủ
<C4NoC> thích thì thêm swap
<C4NoC> thích nữa thì tùy
<vubuntor998> THE CHO MINH HOI
<vubuntor998> MUON GIAO TIEP VOI WIN THI CAN CHIA THE KO
<vubuntor998> HAY CHI CAN EXT4 +SWAP LA DU'
<vubuntor998> SWAP THI X2 RAM DUNG KO
<vubuntor231> Cho minh hoi tai sao cai dat chuong trinh hay update trong ubuntu 12.04 cu bao loi "package operation failed" vay? lam sao khac phuc day. hic
<C4NoC> nếu hibernate thì x2 ram
<C4NoC> giao tiếp với win là sao?
<vubuntor998> CHIA SE O DUNG CHUNG VOI WIN
<vubuntor998> CO CAN THIET KO
<vubuntor998> HAY NO DUGN TRUC TIEP EXT4
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> có win dual boot thì tùy
<C4NoC> muốn chia sao chia
<C4NoC> miễn có 1 ext4 + 1 swap
<C4NoC> là ubuntu chạy dc
<C4NoC> còn lại muốn sao cũng dc
<vubuntor998> Y MINH LA MUON CHIA SE 1 O DIA VOI WIN
<vubuntor998> THI CO CAN TAO THEM 1 PHAN DUNG NAO DO KO
<C4NoC> vubuntor231: vào software source , chọn repo khác
<vubuntor998> HAY NO CO THE CHIA SE TRUC TIEP VOI EXT4 ?
<C4NoC> win ko đọc dc ext4
<C4NoC> thì chia thêm ntfs vào
<vubuntor998> VAY CHO MINH HOI NTFS UBUNTU CO HO TRO KO VAY?
<C4NoC> có
<vubuntor998> OK
<C4NoC> tắt caps lock đi
<vubuntor998> CHU MINH THAY VIEC EXT4 CO DUNG LUONG QUA LON PHI, MINH DE CAPS LOCK DE PHAN BIET DAU LA CHAT CUA MINH VOI MOI NGUOI
<C4NoC> đọc tên thì biết
<C4NoC> tắt caps
<vubuntor294> chào các bạn
<vubuntor998> HINH NHU MINH THAY CHI HO TRO FAT 32 + 16
<vubuntor998> KO THAY NTFS
<vubuntor294> ai hướng dẫn tớ cài phần mềm dạng .tar.gz với
<C4NoC> vubuntor294: cần gì vào software center cài
<C4NoC> search rồi cài
<C4NoC> cài .gz ko nổi đâu
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor294> ợ
<vubuntor294> tình hình là tớ muốn cài java jdk
<vubuntor294> đã search đã cài đủ kiểu (theo kiến thức của tớ - hạn hẹp)
<vubuntor294> nhưng đều gặp phải 1 lỗi hiện tại chưa fix được
<vubuntor294> nên tớ tải thằng java jdk từ oracle.com về
<C4NoC> vubuntor294: jdk thì có trong repo còn gì
<C4NoC> vubuntor294: có file .deb ko?
<vubuntor294> ko bạn ạ
<vubuntor294> chỉ có file .tar.gz thôi
<C4NoC> jdk thì cái file .gz đó bỏ đâu cũng dc
<vubuntor703> May ban co the huong dan lai cach khac phuc loi "package operation failed" giup minh dc ko? minh ga mo qua nen ko hieu lam
<vubuntor294> phiền bạn team vào máy mình cài giúp mình với,
<C4NoC> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<C4NoC> sudo apt-get update
<C4NoC> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<C4NoC> đó
<C4NoC> chạy lần lượt 3 cái đó
<vubuntor294> ok để tớ chạy thử
<vubuntor998> MINH DANG CAI DEN PHAN CHIA PHAN CUNG THI CO BI NHU SAU AI BIET CO THE GIUP MINH VOI
<vubuntor998> NO ROOT FILE SYSTEM IS DEFIENED
<vubuntor294> Tình hình là vẫn gặp phải lỗi như cũ tớ gặp phải C4Noc à
<vubuntor294> tớ đã post lỗi ở link này
<vubuntor294> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=20059
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Lỗi khi cài phần mềm trong ubuntu 12.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor294> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<vubuntor294> đấy cái lỗi ấy
<vubuntor294> cứ nhìn thấy là tớ lại run ứa nước mắt ra :(
<C4NoC> ờ hớ
<C4NoC> down lỗi rồi
<C4NoC> thì cài cái gì :3
<vubuntor294> vậy làm sao hả bạn
<lostfile> cài java hả?
<C4NoC> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Install Oracle Java JDK 7 in Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) | Liberian Geek (at www.liberiangeek.net)
<C4NoC> đó
<lostfile> làm theo các câu lệnh của C4NoC là okie rồi mà
<C4NoC> làm theo đi
<C4NoC> lostfile: oracle nó bắt phải vào trang của nó down
<C4NoC> ko cho hotlink
<C4NoC> hê hê
<C4NoC> nên tèo thôi
<lostfile> hem có tèo đâu
<vubuntor703> co ai bi loi "package operation failed" ko? tim tren mang thay cung nhiu nguoi bi ma chua biet khac khac phuc
<lostfile> bữa trước vẫn cài bằng cách trên mà
<lostfile> hehe, dọn sạch rác chưa?
<lostfile> vubuntor294: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<supybot_zombie`> Title: How to install oracle java 7 in ubuntu 12.04 | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<lostfile> vubuntor294: làm y chang nó nói @@
<lostfile> vubuntor294: done rồi nhớ post lại lên topic của bạn để có ai bị thì khỏi mất công hỏi lại
<lostfile> nhớ trích nguồn @@
<vubuntor703> da clean va cai dat synaptic roi ma van bi
<vubuntor294> tình hình là vẫn bị lỗi các bạn ạ
<vubuntor294> ko biết tại sao nữa
<vubuntor294> :(
<vubuntor294> có ai ra tay giúp tớ đi
<vubuntor294> có ai không?
<vubuntor797> cac bạn cho mình hỏi sao mình tải ubuntu(file.iso) sau đó cài bằng wubi thì nó cứ hiện đang tải về cài là sao vậy???
<Tux|Ubuntu> là như vậy
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó tải gói cài đặt riêng cho Wubi mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> 12.04 ấy
<vubuntor797> thế nó tải đầy đủ bộ cài luôn ah bạn(hơn 700Mb)?
<Tux|Ubuntu> cục đấy to hơn thì phải
<Tux|Ubuntu> 2.4G thì phải
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn check lại xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng không phải file iso của bạn đâu
<vubuntor797> vậy ah.mạ cho mình hỏi thêm là mình cài ubuntu từ usb xong hết nhưng cứ tắt máy vào lại là nó lại bắt cài lại từ đầu là sao???
<Tux|Ubuntu> rút USB ra chứ sao ...
<vubuntor797> hix.mình đâu có để usb nữa đâu.mình bị mấy lần nên mới tìm cách cài bằng wubi nè
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả bao giờ có chuyện đấy :D
<vubuntor797> hix.bạn nói vậy thì mình biết vậy.cảm ơn bạn đã trả lời mình!!!
<vubuntor539> chào
<vubuntor539> có ai không ?
<kid__> none
<vubuntor539> à, bạn ơi
<vubuntor539> mình cài U 12.04 64 bit
<vubuntor539> cài ubuntu tweak nó báo lỗi nhưng vân cố cài, giờ nó cứ giựt giựt! Sao gỡ nó ra vậy?
<kid__> bạn cài bằng cách nào?
<vubuntor539> down về cài
<vubuntor539> gói deb
<kid__> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-tweak
<kid__> thử cái này coi
<vubuntor212> co ai con online ko?
<Tux|Ubuntu> không
<vubuntor946> có ai không giúp mình với
<vubuntor946> help me please
<kid__> vãi chưởng
<kid__> giờ này mà vẫn help à@@
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-26
<vubuntor689> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor689> moi nguoi cho minh hoi la co ai xai duoc evolution mapi voi phien ban 12.04tls chua vay?
<vubuntor689> ming sai dang bi loi
<vubuntor595> Mình dùng Gnome-mplayer
<vubuntor595> khi mở phim với sub việt
<vubuntor595> chỗ thì tiếng việt, chỗ thì tiếng Trung Quốc
<vubuntor595> chỗ thì hình chữ nhật
<vubuntor595> mặc dù trong setting mình đã đặt Subtitle encode là UNICODE rồi
<vubuntor595> Các bạn có cách nào khắc phục ko?
<vubuntor595> Nhưng khi mình chạy = dòng lệnh: mplayer -utf8 -sub <đường dẫn tới file srt> <đường dẫn tới file video>
<vubuntor595> thì sub tiếng Việt hiển thị hoàn toàn bình thường
<vubuntor107> các bạn giúp mình với
<vubuntor107> giúp mình cách join ubuntu vào domain Centos với
<vubuntor107> cảm ơn các bạn nhiều
<C4NoC> domain centos là sao?
<vubuntor107> tức là mình có domain trên centos rồi
<vubuntor107> xp join vào ok
<vubuntor107> nhưng bây giờ ubuntu thì join domain thế nào vậy
<truongan> join domain là sao vậy mấy bạn
<truongan> sorry mình gà
<vubuntor107> helf me
<vubuntor824> Mình dùng Gnome-mplayer khi mở phim với sub việt chỗ thì tiếng việt, chỗ thì tiếng Trung Quốc chỗ thì hình chữ nhật mặc dù trong setting mình đã đặt Subtitle encode là UNICODE rồi Các bạn có cách nào khắc phục ko? Nhưng khi mình chạy = dòng lệnh:  mplayer -utf8 -sub <đường dẫn tới file srt> <đường dẫn tới file video> thì sub tiếng Việt hiển thị
<FatCrab> chắc cái sub nó dùng encoding khác
<FatCrab> đổi qua utf16 coi
<vubuntor824> trong setting ko có utf bạn ạ
<FatCrab> okay
<vubuntor824> chỉ có unicode với big 5, mấy dong iso gì thôi
<FatCrab> đọc thiếu
<FatCrab> thế chắc unicode
<vubuntor824> mình chỉnh unicode rồi nên mới chữ đc chữ ko mà
<vubuntor824> sub mình mở = gedit & save ass utf-8 rồi nhưng vẫn ko thay đổi gì @@
<vubuntor824> waiting ...
<vubuntor824> hu' hu'
<truongan> vubuntor824,  mở = gedit, xong copy & paste qua một cái gedit khác rồi save cái mới lại
<vubuntor824> vẫn vậy bạn à
<vubuntor824> alo, có ai ko
<vubuntor824> @@
<kid___> none
<vubuntor824> ubuntu bị dính virus à
<vubuntor824> @@
<vubuntor824> mình vào yahoo nó lại ra thế này http://i.imgur.com/pHN17.png
<vubuntor824> Virus à, có liên quan gì tới việc lỗi font ở trên ko
<vubuntor824> đều là tiếng Trung @@
<kid___> trông hay hay;))
<vubuntor824> cứ như bị virus trên win ấy (_ _* )
<kid___> yahoo.com
<kid___> có bị vậy không?
<Tux|Ubuntu> virus rồi >:)
<vubuntor824> làm sao đây :-SS
<kid___> vào yahoo.com
<kid___> có bị vầy không?
<vubuntor824> cái này ko phải vào trang nào cụ thể
<vubuntor824> vừa nãy mình vào trang khác cũng bị
<vubuntor824> kiểu như lúc có lúc ko ấy
 * kid___ núp
<kid___> chịu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor824: chạy *cửa sổ ẩn danh* xem nào
<vubuntor824> cũng bị & tình trạng ngày càng nặng @@
<Tux|Ubuntu> FF có bị không ?
<vubuntor824> firefox ko bị :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> vậy thì do thằng Chrome có vất đề về setup thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> xóa hết cache với profile của chrome đi
<vubuntor824> thế thì phải out rùi
<vubuntor824> @@
<vubuntor724> uk, ko bị nữa rồi :D
<vubuntor724> Cám ơn bác TUX
<vubuntor724> Nhưng Mplayer vẫn bị dính font trung quốc ấy
<vubuntor724> À hình như bác TUX cũng dùng mplayer
<vubuntor724> xem phim sub Việt ko bị lỗi gì à
<Tux|Ubuntu> không
<Tux|Ubuntu> hehe
<Tux|Ubuntu> Vào GNOME-MPlayer
<Tux|Ubuntu> chỉnh mục ass sub của nó ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> chọn đúng fonts là hết mà
<vubuntor724> bác dùng font nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> trừ khi dùng cái patch bậy bạ làm lỗi freetype
<Tux|Ubuntu> Arial
<vubuntor724> vẫn bị :(
<vubuntor724> thỉnh thoảng lại thấy toàn chữ Tung Của
<Tux|Ubuntu> đợi tí paste lên cho cái .mplayer/config
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor724: http://pastebin.com/LFQMUEd0
<Tux|Ubuntu> nè
<supybot_zombie`> Title: mplayer config - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vubuntor724> nó trắng bệch, có tiếng nhưng ko có hình
<Tux|Ubuntu> ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> À
<Tux|Ubuntu> quên
<Tux|Ubuntu> chỉnh lại cái output video cho nó phù hợp với VGA nha
<Tux|Ubuntu> đừng có copy/paste máy móc
<vubuntor724> vga onboard
<vubuntor724> chỉnh mỗi output video thì vẫn thế
<vubuntor724> có tiếng, ko hình
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng mplayer trên terminal coi
<vubuntor724> mplayer -utf8 -sub <đường dẫn tới file srt> <đường dẫn tới file video>
<vubuntor724> thì chạy ngon
<vubuntor724> sub hơi to thôi
<vubuntor724> nhưng dùng thế hơi bất tiện @@
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor724: không tham số thì hết
<Tux|Ubuntu> với file config kia của mình !!!
<vubuntor724> uk, ko lỗi
<vubuntor724> mplayer -sub <đường dẫn tới file srt> <đường dẫn tới file video>
<vubuntor724> + file config của bác
<vubuntor691> ubuntu cua ca nha co bi loi "The installation or removal of a software package failed" ko zay? Minh dang xai 12.04
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor724: không cần -sub làm gì
<vubuntor724> mọi thứ đều ổn
<Tux|Ubuntu> đặt cùng lên
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó tự load
<vubuntor724> uk, để mình thử
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor691: reload package list
<vubuntor691> Minh da thu moi cach, clean, cai dat synaptic... deu ko dc
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo apt-get install -f
<vubuntor691> Noi chung han van cai dat dc, nhung ma cai dat xong thay hien " package operation failed"
<vubuntor724> Ok, ko có -sub cũng chạy tốt
<vubuntor691> MInh cung thu install-f roi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor724:  nó hiện gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> ?
<vubuntor724> nó hiện sub bình thường
<vubuntor724> ko lỗi gì cả
<vubuntor724> GOOD
<vubuntor724> Vậy là do giao diện à
<vubuntor724> ???
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor691: nó hiện gì khi chạy install -f
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor724: sorry tab nhầm
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor724: giờ chạy gnome mplayer thôi
<vubuntor691>  Errors were encountered while processing:  resolvconf  ubuntu-minimal E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tux|Ubuntu> xóa hết config của gnome-mplayer đi đã
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor691: tiếp đê
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm gì mà resolvconf nó lỗi ?
<vubuntor691> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded. 2 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used. Setting up resolvconf (1.63ubuntu11) ... resolvconf.postinst: Error: Cannot replace the current /etc/resolv.conf with a symbolic link because it is immutable. To correct th
<Tux|Ubuntu> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor691> cai do thi chiu, minh cung la ga mo ma, nho ca nha giup! hehe
<vubuntor691> ok. ubot2
<vubuntor724> vẫn có tiếng, ko hình
<Tux|Ubuntu> không hình
<Tux|Ubuntu> set lại output của gnome-mplayer đi
<vubuntor691> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060961/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor724> thử tất cả, vẫn vậy
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor724: gnome-mplayer có bugs
<Tux|Ubuntu> end
 * Tux|Ubuntu bỏ dùng gnome-mplayer vì thấy nó thừa
<Tux|Ubuntu> thêm cái MPlayer.desktop cái
<Tux|Ubuntu> là chuột phải open được luôn
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor691: sudo rm /etc/resolv.conf
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo aptitude reinstall resolvconf
<vubuntor691> sudo rm /etc/resolv.conf
<vubuntor691> rm: cannot remove `/etc/resolv.conf': Operation not permitted
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo rm -rf /etc/resolv.conf
<vubuntor691> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo apt-get install --reinstall resolvconf
<vubuntor724> Lạ cái là sao nó chỉ hiện chữ Tàu chứ ko hiện chữ nước khác nhỉ
<vubuntor691> cung ko dc. hic http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060978/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor691: nghịch cái gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà +i cho thằng /etc/resolv.conf
<vubuntor691> em the la ko nghich j het
<vubuntor691> hic
<Tux|Ubuntu> tự gây ra lỗi ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor691: làm gì có chuyện không nghịch !!!
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<vubuntor691> thi cai dat chuong trinh, ung dung nhu moi nguoi thui
<Tux|Ubuntu> sau đó chạy lại 2 lệnh lúc trước
<vubuntor691> chui lun, lenh sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf ko chay
<vubuntor691> 2 cai lenh tren van nhu cu
<vubuntor691> xin loi, chiu chu ko phai chui nha, ca nha thong cam
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor691: sao biết không chạy
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó không hiện gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> thức là thành công
<vubuntor691> uhm
<vubuntor691> oh?
<Tux|Ubuntu> cứ như kiểu windows phải phọt ra báo thành công với là chạy được
<Tux|Ubuntu> kể cả phọt ra lỗi
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vẫn báo thành công
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor691> heee
<Mandalord> Tux|Ubuntu: cũng có khi pm ubuntu phọt ra lỗi nhưng lại ghi ra file log chứ có in ra màn hình đâu anh:D
<vubuntor244> có ai không giúp minh với
<Mandalord> không có ai:)
<vubuntor244> minh đang gặp trục trặc về vấn đề cài đặt phân mêm
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mandalord: lệnh nó phọt ra log à ?
<vubuntor244> gnome-boxes
 * Tux|Ubuntu vừa trả lời xong
<vubuntor244> ai giúp với
<Tux|Ubuntu> mời bạn vào 4rum đọc
<Tux|Ubuntu> câu trả lời ở đây cũng sẽ y như thế
<Mandalord> cứ >> log.txt là phọt ra log hết :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mandalord: vậy thôi
 * Tux|Ubuntu chán
<vubuntor244> sao không ai giúp vậy :((
<Mandalord> vubuntor244: (11:11:47 PM) Tux|Ubuntu: mời bạn vào 4rum đọc
<Mandalord> (11:11:55 PM) Tux|Ubuntu: câu trả lời ở đây cũng sẽ y như thế
<vubuntor244> không có bạn ơi
<vubuntor244> minh tim mà không thấy
<vubuntor244> gnome-boxes
<vubuntor244> tim trên mạng thì nó báo
<vubuntor244> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gnome-boxes/3.5/gnome-boxes-3.5.3.tar.xz
<vubuntor244> nham
<vubuntor244> Không thể định vị gói gnome-boxes
<vubuntor244> nó báo hế
<vubuntor244> nó báo thế
<vubuntor244> đã add ppa rùi mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mọa
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình viết
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng không thèm đọc
<vubuntor244> bạn cho minh xin cái tên
<vubuntor244> minh seach không có gnome-boxes
<vubuntor691> bao cao bac Tux em da thanh cong, cam on bac nhieu
<vubuntor691> hehe, phai save may cai lenh cua bac moi dc
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor244: bạn chả đọc gì mình viết hết !
<vubuntor244> sory minh không hiểu
<Mandalord> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=20090&view=unread#unread
<supybot_zombie`> Title: xin hướng dẫn cài gnome-boxes - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Mandalord> anh Tux đã trả lời bạn trên forum rồi
<vubuntor244> hi
<vubuntor244> minh thấy rồi
<vubuntor244> nhưng mà không biết cách kiếm ppa kiểu j hả anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g launchpad ppa searrch
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Personal Package Archives : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<vubuntor244> minh lam theo http://askubuntu.com/questions/117048/how-to-install-the-new-gnome-boxes
<supybot_zombie`> Title: gnome3 - How to Install the new Gnome Boxes? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor244> mà khong dc
<Mandalord> https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/dev?field.series_filter= mình mới ngó qua cái ppa của bạn, có thấy cái package đó đâu mà cài
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Jeremy's Package Store dev edition : Jeremy Bicha (at launchpad.net)
<Mandalord> thôi chịu khó cài từ tarball đi
<vubuntor244> phải cài cái đó mới đc hả bạn
<vubuntor244> minh mới sài ubuntu nên chưa rõ lắm
<vubuntor244> pải học hỏi nhiều
<vubuntor244> hi
<Mandalord> chà, nói thế này nè, cái ppa nó như cái kho, cài từ ppa giống như lấy đồ trong kho. Nếu mà kho ko có đồ thì ko lấy ra dc, đúng ko?
<vubuntor244> um
<vubuntor244> thế giò pải cài kho hả bạn
<Mandalord> kho thì bạn cài rồi còn gì? chính là cái ppa: jbicha/dev đó.
<vubuntor244> nhung sao nó lại báo là không có cái gnome-boxes nhỉ
<Mandalord> thì cái kho đó ko có package gnome-boxes chứ sao
<vubuntor244> vì trên trang chủ đó nó bảo cài như vậy mà lại báo không dịnh dang đc
<Mandalord> trang chủ nào?
<vubuntor244> hi
<vubuntor244> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117048/how-to-install-the-new-gnome-boxes
<supybot_zombie`> Title: gnome3 - How to Install the new Gnome Boxes? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor244> không phải trang chủ mà là trang nay
<vubuntor244> ^^
<Mandalord> cái đó có phải trang chủ đâu, chả ai chịu trách nhiệm mấy câu trả lời trên đó hết
<Mandalord> kiểu như yahoo answer vậy đó
<vubuntor244> thế nếu mình down gnome-boxes rôi
<vubuntor244> cài off đc khong
<Mandalord> bạn down cái gì về?
<vubuntor244> tag.xz
<Tux|Ubuntu> The gnome boxes is currently unavailable in above ppa
<vubuntor244> cái gnome-boxes.tag.xz
<Tux|Ubuntu> mọa chứ
<Tux|Ubuntu> bảo đọc ở đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng thực ra là có đọc mịa gì đâu
<vubuntor244> hi
<vubuntor244> minh kém TA mà
<vubuntor244> ^^
<Mandalord> Tux|Ubuntu: đọc mỗi reply thứ nhất
<Tux|Ubuntu> Vậy cái gnome-boxes là cái gì mà sao phải khổ thế
<vubuntor244> hi
<Mandalord> Tux|Ubuntu: hình như là máy ảo hay sao đó
<vubuntor244> nó dùng làm máy ao thôi
<vubuntor244> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao phải xài nó ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> VirtualBox đâu
<vubuntor244> thấy hay hay
<Tux|Ubuntu> okie
<vubuntor244> tinh to mò
<vubuntor244> nghich vậy
<vubuntor244> hihi
<Tux|Ubuntu> thấy hay hay thì phải tự mò thui
<Tux|Ubuntu> hí hí
<Tux|Ubuntu> (cười theo kiểu của bạn cho nó teen)
<vubuntor244> mấy hôm nay mò mai mà chưa bung bét gì cả
<vubuntor244> :D
<Mandalord> đụng đến tar.gz thì bạn phải tự mò thôi, chứ mình vừa nhìn thấy đã đầu óc quay cuồng, tay chân bủn rủn rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mandalord: gà
<Tux|Ubuntu> extract ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi xóa đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao phải bủn rủn chân tay lolz
<Mandalord> Tux|Ubuntu: o.O
<vubuntor244> hi
<vubuntor244> ban tux giúp minh đi
<vubuntor244> tag.xz đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> vấn đề là bạn chưa đủ kiến thức để nghịch cái đó
<vubuntor244> hihi
<Tux|Ubuntu> mất thời gian mà có khi bạn chả thu được gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> tar.gz
<vubuntor244> khó vậy hả bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> hay tar.xz chứ làm đếu có tag.xz
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor244: cũng không khó lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng mình đoán bạn chưa hiểu một cơ số khái niệm
<Tux|Ubuntu> + hệ thống bên ubuntu
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài cái kia cũng chả để làm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> ngoài việc cài một cái máy ảo
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế thì sao phải khổ ?
<vubuntor244> hi
<vubuntor244> minh nhớ lộn
<vubuntor244> chỉ vi muốn nghịc cho biết
<vubuntor244> để sau có chút kiến thúc
<vubuntor244> gặp trường hợp vậy
<vubuntor244> con sá»­a
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình chả thấy cái chuyện này liên quan gì đến việc biết lỗi và sửa hết
<Tux|Ubuntu> việc bạn cài không thành công vì ppa hem có package đó
<vubuntor244> hi
<Tux|Ubuntu> cách giải quyết nói rồi
<vubuntor244> lỗi không cài đc chứ bạn
<vubuntor244> nếu quen thì cai cũng dễ hơn mà
 * Tux|Ubuntu bò vào xó
<Tux|Ubuntu> ếu chịu nổi những người kiểu này
<vubuntor539> ai cho newbie hoi voi
<vubuntor244> hi
<Mandalord> vubuntor244: cái đó hình như ko tính là lỗi dc
<Mandalord> chỉ là thông báo vậy thôi
<vubuntor539> ai cho newbie hoi voi
<vubuntor539> :(
<vubuntor244> oke
<vubuntor244> hi
<vubuntor539> em moi dung ubuntu 12.4
<vubuntor539> em cai messenger kieu gi may anh
<vubuntor244> có hỏi mới biết mà
<vubuntor244> ^^
<vubuntor539> ^^
<vubuntor539> ai chi em voi
<vubuntor539> cai yahoo ay
<Mandalord> yahoo messenger hả?
<vubuntor539> da
<vubuntor244> hình như khong có cho linuxx
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả nhẽ viết tut "làm thế nào chat sex trên ubuntu"
<vubuntor539> hic
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor244> bạn sài pidgin đó
<vubuntor244> ^^
<Mandalord> hmm mình chả biết yahoo msg có phiên bản cho linux ko, nhưng ai cũng dùng pidgin
<vubuntor244> mình cũng đang sai
<vubuntor539> la gi the anh
<vubuntor244> software center ấy
<vubuntor244> seach  la ra à
<vubuntor539> ok
<vubuntor539> doi em teo
<vubuntor244> tội mối cái không có chát ƯC
<vubuntor244> tội mối cái không có chát WC
<vubuntor244> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> lại chat sex chứ ếu gì
<vubuntor244> há há
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ubuntu hem chơi với chat sex qua yahoo
<vubuntor244> đâu có phải ai cung dâm thế đâu
<vubuntor244> ^^
<Tux|Ubuntu> muốn chat sex phải dùng GTalk hay Skype nó mới an toàn
<vubuntor244> cứ đụng tói ƯC là chát sex ak
<vubuntor539> :)
<vubuntor244> 2 thăng con trai với nhau chat sex
<vubuntor244> =))))))))))))))00
<vubuntor539> con soft nao hay hok anh
<vubuntor539> chi em voi
<vubuntor539> nhu la unikey ay
<vubuntor244> hi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor244: có gì lạ
<vubuntor244> minh cũng mới sai
<Mandalord> anh Tux ơi, cho em hỏi xíu: em dùng Opera truy cập trang yahoo.com chẳng hiểu sao nó cứ direct mình sang trang yahoo dành cho mobile, trong khi dùng firefox thì ko bị (nó direct sang trang yahoo của vn). Cho em hỏi là đây có phải do Cookie ko? Cách khắc phục như thế nào ạ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor539: đọc Beginner Guide
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mandalord: cái đó do user agent của trình duyệt
<vubuntor244> hì
<vubuntor244> mình cũng chưa dọc tài liệu gì mà tòn mò :))
<Mandalord> thx anh Tux
 * Tux|Ubuntu đi rít tí cafe
<vubuntor244> hiện tại máy minh cài mỗi cái pidgin vói virtual hết :))
<vubuntor539> cac anh oi
<vubuntor539> cai unikey kieu gi may anh
<vubuntor244> nghịc giao diện tum lum tm la
<vubuntor244> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<vubuntor244> gõ vào cua sổ dòng lệnh ấy
<vubuntor539> cua so lenh cho nao anh
<vubuntor539> em ga lam
<Tux|Ubuntu> mỗi pidgin với virtual
<Mandalord> làm ơn đọc cái beginner guide được ko
<Tux|Ubuntu> chắc là xài hết mọi thứ trong virtualbox
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> xài ubuntu cho oai
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor244> hihi
<vubuntor539> :)
<vubuntor244> virtual cung chang có j nhiều
<vubuntor244> tại mấy hôm nay toàn nghich giao diện
<vubuntor244> vubuntor539 ấn tổ hợp phim
<vubuntor244> ctrlalt+t
<vubuntor244> ctrl+alt+t
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế thì sợ ồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> một sn mới xuất hiện
<Tux|Ubuntu> cả nhà cho tràng pháo tay
<vubuntor244> trợ giúp mọi ng thoi mà
<vubuntor244> ^^
<vubuntor244> biết it thì giúp it
<vubuntor244> :D
<vubuntor244> đang dinh giới thiệu mấy đứa bạn sai U luôn :D
<vubuntor244> mấy ngày nghich thấy rất hay
<vubuntor244> vi học nên phải cài máy ảo
<vubuntor244> chứ không nghỉ chơi với thăng win luôn
<vubuntor244> :))
<vubuntor539> thanks a vubuntor244 nha
<vubuntor244> chưa sai đc đâu
<vubuntor244> :D
<vubuntor244> 2.vào system -> language support Hệ thống -> Hỗ trợ ngôn ngữ (việt nam) Ở phần Keyboard input method system (Hệ thống phương thức nhập) chọn ibus.
<vubuntor244> ^^
<vubuntor244> cái này tụ kiếm à
<Mandalord> thx anh Tux nha, cái user agent đổi sang giả mạo firefox chạy dc rồi:D
<vubuntor539> anh oi
<vubuntor539> cai xong roi
<vubuntor539> lay o dau anh
<vubuntor244> alt+f2 gõ ibus  chọn Input Method (Kiểu gõ) phần Select an input method (Chọn một kiểu gõ), tìm đến Vietnamese → Unikey sau đó bấm nút Add. Có thể di chuyển thứ tự ưu tiên trong danh sách kiểu gõ bằn Up và Down, gỡ bỏ những phương thức không cần thiết (vd: English – ispell) bằng nút remove (Bỏ). Sau đó bấm vào nút close.
<vubuntor244> ak quen
<vubuntor244> dang xuât đi
<vubuntor244> xong cứ Ctrl +cách mà sai
<vubuntor539> được rồi anh
<vubuntor539> :)
<vubuntor539> thanks anh nha
<C4NoC> ok, ko có gì
<vubuntor244> :D
<vubuntor244> chat với gái đi
<vubuntor244> ^^
<vubuntor250> Mình để Mplayer config là subfont-text-scale=1
<vubuntor250> còn cách nào để nhỏ nữa ko
<vubuntor539> :)
<C4NoC> hem
 * C4NoC toàn default chạy
<C4NoC> chả chỉnh sửa gì sất
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor250> restart lại máy đã @@
<C4NoC> ok, hẹn ko gặp lại
<C4NoC> tèo máy đi
<C4NoC> hê hê
<vubuntor240> aa
<vubuntor240> hú hú ai cho em hỏi với
<vubuntor846> mọi người đi ngủ hết rồi
<vubuntor846> :D
<vubuntor240> anh ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor846> nếu mình biết
<vubuntor846> minh sẽ giúp
<vubuntor240> :D
<vubuntor240> lúc em cài ubuntu ấy
<vubuntor846> ^^
<vubuntor240> cái ổ cài em quên hok để  là
<vubuntor240> "/" có sao hok anh
<vubuntor240> ^^
<vubuntor240> em vẫn có ổ để là "/home"
<vubuntor240> chỉ là cái cài em quên hok để là "/"
<vubuntor846> chăng sao đâu ma
<vubuntor240> ^^
<vubuntor846> ^^
<Mandalord> o.O thế mà vẫn cài được hả
<vubuntor240> dạ
<vubuntor240> em đang dùng đây
<vubuntor240> hok biết có sao hok ạ
<vubuntor846> nếu vẫn cài đc tức là không sao
<vubuntor846> :D
<Mandalord> nếu mà chạy được đến giờ thì chắc là ko sao:D
<vubuntor240> :)
<vubuntor240> em vừa cái lúc tối
<vubuntor240> có cách nào để xem lại phân vùng ổ đĩa hok anh
<Mandalord> df
<vubuntor846> bạn thử cài 1 phần mềm hay cái gì xem
<vubuntor240> là sao ạ
<vubuntor846> nếu lỗi tức là do bạn quên /
<Mandalord> xài lệnh df hoặc lệnh sudo fdisk -l
<vubuntor846> con không lỗi thì cứ thế nà sai
<vubuntor846> TT
<vubuntor846> ^
<vubuntor846> chuyên gia đó bạn cứ hỏi đi
<vubuntor846> :D
<vubuntor240> :D
<vubuntor240> ^^ thanks a
<Mandalord> :|
<vubuntor240> hình như em có để a ạ
<Mandalord> tự dưng mình thành chuyên gia là sao
<vubuntor240> em gõ df
<vubuntor240> vẫn thấy có ổ tên là /
<vubuntor846> hihi
<Mandalord> chắc chắn là phải có cái nào đấy /
<vubuntor846> thì thấy bạn giỏi thì gọi vậy
<vubuntor846> :D
<vubuntor240> :)
<Mandalord> hix, chữ "giỏi" thì chắc để lại cho anh Tux
<vubuntor240> chắc là ok rồi ạ
<vubuntor846> hì
<Mandalord> mỗi tội trả lời khó hiểu
<vubuntor846> :D
<vubuntor240> ;))
<vubuntor240> lúc nãy em cũng có hỏi mấy cái
<vubuntor240> anh đấy kêu em đọc cái beginer
<vubuntor240> :)
<vubuntor846> lúc nào khó hiểu thì lấy cái búa gõ đâu a phát
<Mandalord> thế thì đúng rồi, RTFM
<vubuntor846> băt giải thích
<vubuntor846> :))
<vubuntor240> n:)
<vubuntor240> giải thích dễ hiểu hơn chứ
<vubuntor240> à mấy anh ơi
<vubuntor846> xung bạn cho vui bạn à
<vubuntor240> mấy cái lệnh mình tự học ạ
<vubuntor846> AE j
<vubuntor846> :D
<vubuntor240> có phải nhớ hok anh
<vubuntor240> ;))
<vubuntor846> hi
<vubuntor846> lệnh thì cài cái gì thì seach trên mang ấy
<vubuntor846> vì mối cái 1 kiểu cài mà
<vubuntor846> :D
<vubuntor846> sudo apt-get install
<vubuntor846> ....
<vubuntor846> :D
<vubuntor240> :)
<vubuntor240> bạn vd cho mình vài cái đi
<vubuntor846> :D
<vubuntor240> mình biết mỗi sudo apt-get install unikey
<vubuntor240> :)
<vubuntor846> đó
<vubuntor846> nhiều lắm
<vubuntor846> bạn muốn cài cái gì thì lên google tim lenh
<vubuntor846> ^^
<vubuntor240> ^^
<vubuntor240> :)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-27
<vubuntor255> có bạn nào biết dùng chỉnh geany để biên dịch pascal không
<n0bawk> vào phần compiler
<n0bawk> trỏ đến compiler của pascal
<vubuntor255> mục đó ở đâu vậy?
<n0bawk> trong phần preference gì đó
<n0bawk> .g geany pascal
<phenny_zombie> n0bawk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP048b4KgkQ
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Instalando FPC (Free Pascal) e Geany no GNU/Linux Ubuntu - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<n0bawk> .g config geany to compile pascal
<phenny_zombie> n0bawk: http://www.geany.org/manual/current/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Geany (at www.geany.org)
<vubuntor255> uk, phải chỉnh lại cái set build command và chỉnh cái compile lại thì dịch được, thanks
<vubuntor757> xin chào
<vubuntor757> các bạn chỉ cách sử dụng ibus: khi mở 1 phần mềm liên quan đến đánh chữ thì phải chọn ibus thì mới nhập chữ có dấu vậy???
<Mandalord> bạn đã cài ibus chưa
<vubuntor757> tôi muốn giống như Unikey trong windows, chỉ cần cho chạy 1 lần Unikey là nhập chữ có dấu trong các phần mềm
<vubuntor757> Ubuntu 10.04 có sẵn ibus
<C4NoC> windoof chuối như gì
<C4NoC> mà cứ đòi giống
<Mandalord> chỉ cần nhấn Ctrl+Space là ibus-unikey tự chạy mà
<C4NoC> mỗi cái gõ riêng, đỡ phải tắt liên tục
<Mandalord> bạn có thể chỉnh lại trong Setting của ibus
<vubuntor757> ý của tôi là: mở word phải chọn chế độ nhập của ibus thì mới nhập chữ có dấu. Xong rồi mở tiếp moliza thì cũng phải chọn chế độ nhập của ibus thì mới nhập chữ có dấu trong moliza.
<Mandalord> tên là Keyboard Input Method, tab Advance, chọn Share the same input method...
<vubuntor757> giờ tôi không muốn như vậy
<vubuntor757> phải chỉnh trong setting như thế nào?
<Mandalord> bạn có tìm thấy cái gì tên là Keyboard Input method ko?
<vubuntor757> trong ibus preferences??
<Mandalord> cái đó là cái ibus preference đó, sr ko nghĩ đến ibus ở  các distro khác nhau lại xài tên khác nhau
<vubuntor757> tôi dùng teamview nhé
<Mandalord> có thấy tab Advance ko
<Mandalord> tôi ko có team viewer
<Mandalord> bạn vào thẻ Advance, check vào box thứ 2
<Mandalord> cái Share the same input method among all applications ấy
<vubuntor757> bạn không dùng Ubuntu 10.04?
<Mandalord> Lubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor757> bạn chỉ cụ thể Keyboard Input Method
<Mandalord> bạn đã mở được đến ibus preference của bạn chưa
<vubuntor757> ibus preference - rồi
<vubuntor757> tab Advances
<Mandalord> chọn cái thứ 2
<Mandalord> thực ra là chọn cả 2 cái
<vubuntor757> Advances chỉ có 1
<Mandalord> tên là gì hả bạn?
<vubuntor757> Use system keyboard layout
<Mandalord> hmm, vậy là ko xài GUI để chỉnh được rồi
<Mandalord> chờ mình tí
<vubuntor757> ok
<xdien> hi! cho mình hỏi trong makefile
<vubuntor757> trong Languages Support có thêm lo-gtk và th-gtk
<xdien> CPP khác như thế nào với CXX
<CoconutCrab> chả khác gì
<Mandalord> vubuntor757: 2 cái đó ko phải ibus, mà hình như ko có tiếng Việt đâu
<xdien> nhưng mình khai báo CPP=g++ thì nó không làm việc trong CXX=g++ thì nó hoạt động
<vubuntor757> không hiểu, tôi là người mới bắt đầu làm quen Ubuntu
<vubuntor757> CPP=g++  ????
<vubuntor757> CXX=g++  ?????
<Mandalord> vubuntor757: 2 người đó nói chuyện khác
<vubuntor757> tôi đang tầm sư học đạo về Ubuntu
<vubuntor757> có nhiều vấn đề để hỏi
<xdien> trong makefile thì nó nhu thế này http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061937/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Mandalord> vubuntor757: quả thực là tab Advance chỉ có mỗi 1 lựa chọn thôi sao? hay dùng ibus quá cũ? bạn thử chạy 2 lệnh sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade xem
<xdien> vậy khác nhau ở hàng 3~4 ấy mình không hiu chỗ đó
<vubuntor757> sudo apt-get update (đang chạy)
<vubuntor248> Mọi người xin cho hỏi
<vubuntor248> Làm sao để tạo 1 file tự chạy khi khởi động trong Ubuntu
<Mandalord>  vubuntor248: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<supybot_zombie`> Title: AddingProgramToSessionStartup - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor512> hey guys, any one be here?
<C4NoC> nope
<vubuntor512> i got one problem, my laptop has no CD disk, so that, I set up ubuntu thank to usb stick. The problem is that, i can not run my laptop if i did not plug in usb stick
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> gõ tv đi cho lành
<kid___> lolz
<khanhpt> :d
 * C4NoC chọc mỏ khanhpt 
<vubuntor363> 2
<vubuntor363> minh lan dau tien vao day minh co the hoi ban mot so cau hoi dc ko
<vubuntor363> ??
<vubuntor363> 2
<C4NoC> 3
<vubuntor363> trong ubuntu minh thay dung den dau no cu noi tieng anh den do minh co the tat tieng anh di duoc ko xin huong dan cu the
<vubuntor363> ubuntu 12
<vubuntor339> co the dung wine de choi game online khong
<C4NoC> tùy game
<vubuntor339> vay trong nhung game dang phat hanh o viet nam thi co game nao chay duoc khong
<C4NoC> cứ thử đi
 * C4NoC có chơi đâu mà hỏi
<vubuntor287> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor287> sao minh down utorrent cho linux ve
<vubuntor287> giai nen ra roi chay file utserver
<vubuntor287> nhung sao hong co cai gi hien len het vay
<truongan> đừng xài cái đó
<truongan> xài transmission đi
<vubuntor287> con cai nao khac ngoai transmission khong vay
<vubuntor287> nhung sao lai dung xai cai do
<vubuntor287> tra loi gium minh y
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-28
<vubuntor796> alo có ai cho em hỏi cái ạ
<n0bawk> ko có ai cả bạn ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> Sáng sớm đã li với chả lúc
<vubuntor796> cái lệnh fdisk -l để làm gì thế
<vubuntor796> ạ
<vubuntor796> hic đâu hết rồi ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> liệt kê các phân vùng trên đĩa cùng các thông tin liên quan
<vubuntor268> chào
<vubuntor268> có ai online sớm nhỉ?
<vubuntor268> cho hỏi về join domain
<vubuntor268> không có ai giúp mình vậy?
<lostfile> vubuntor268: có vấn đề gì vậy bạn?
<lostfile> mới sáng chắc mọi người đang bận với công việc
<vubuntor268> chỉ cách tôi xem các thông số về card mạng
<vubuntor268> IP, DNS
<vubuntor268> tiếp theo là cách join domain
<lostfile> vubuntor268: mình nghĩ bạn chưa chịu search trên forum rồi
<lostfile> có người đã làm hẳn cái lab, có demo nữa
<vubuntor268> truy cập vào máy khác trong domain (máy tôi là Ubuntu, các máy khác là XP)
<vubuntor268> vậy bạn nói rõ thêm để tôi tìm và đọc
<lostfile> trước tiên, lệnh ifconfig là lệnh cơ bản, bạn phải rành trước khi nghĩ đến chuyện xa xôi hơn là domain
<lostfile> winbind, samba
<lostfile> đó là các từ khóa
<lostfile> lưu ý với bạn luôn, linux hong phải MS, mò mẫm kiểu mì ăn liền thì lỗi không biết đường là lần đâu
<vubuntor268> lệnh ifconfig hiển thị            inet addr:172.21.0.52  Bcast:172.21.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<vubuntor268> tôi không thấy DNS
<Tux|Ubuntu> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor268: just Google
<Tux|Ubuntu> more quickly than ask
<vubuntor268> cls
<vubuntor268> clear
<vubuntor138> các pro ơi
<vubuntor138> sao e cài bản ubuntu 12.04 mà e ko shutdown đc vậy
<vubuntor138> ai biết giúp e với
<vubuntor138> các pro đi đâu hết rồi
<vubuntor138> ko ai giúp e à
<vubuntor138> :(
<C4NoC> sudo init 0
<vubuntor138> thế không tắt bằng nút shutdown ở trên màn hình đc hả Pro C4NoC
<kid__> https://www.google.com/nexus/#/7/features
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Nexus (at www.google.com)
<vubuntor857> Ai giúp mình với> Mình cai ubuntu tren Vmware bây giờ nó cứ load Installing VMware tool?
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì cho nó install
<vubuntor857> nhưng mình đợi mấy tiwwngs ùi nó vẫn vậy. Hình như chạy file patch j phải hem ta
<vubuntor934> hi
<vubuntor934> cho hỏi
<vubuntor934> là mình muốn remove cái thanh bên trái của ubuntu 12.04 có đuợc ko và làm bằng cách nào
<vubuntor934> cho mình hỏi: là mình muốn remove cái thanh bên trái của ubuntu 12.04 có đuợc ko và làm bằng cách nào
<vubuntor709> tôi muốn tạo file : /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<vubuntor709> có ai đó không vậy?
<NgoHuy> rồi tiếp đi bạn
<vubuntor709> tôi muốn tạo file lightdm.conf
<truongan> tạo đi
<truongan> muốn thì làm thôi
<vubuntor709> tạo để đăng nhập user vào domain
<NgoHuy> hỏi như cha người ta vậy !
<vubuntor662> can tai lieu cu the ve linux va ubuntu
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-29
<vubuntor129> chào buổi sáng
<Tux|Ubuntu> chào buổi tối
<vubuntor129> giúp tôi cách cài đặt lightdm
<vubuntor129> lightdm giúp user đăng nhập vào domain
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả hiểu
<Tux|Ubuntu> lightdm như ubuntu xài mặc định mà ta
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn chuyện đăng nhập domain mình chả biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> domain có phải là cách gọi của cái ldap bên uyn hông?
<vubuntor129> xin cảm ơn, tôi nói bạn không hiểu, mà bạn nói tôi cũng không hiểu, bó tay luôn
<vubuntor129> tôi là người mới làm quen ubuntu
<vubuntor129> mà không có thời gian nhiều để tìm hiểu, nhờ người biết chỉ cách làm
<Tux|Ubuntu> okie
<Tux|Ubuntu> không có thời gian tìm hiểu thì mình chịu
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả giúp được
<n0bawk> cấu hình cái pam
<n0bawk> login vào ldap thì dùng cái pam rồi chọn auth method cho phù hợp
<n0bawk> rồi phải cấu hình cả domain dể mà nó auth nữa
<n0bawk> nói chung là mới dùng thì ....
<n0bawk> vubuntor129: http://davidmburke.com/2012/04/26/ubuntu-12-04-deployment-with-active-directory/
<vubuntor129> đã join domain
<n0bawk> vubuntor129: làm theo cái hướng dẫn kia
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<vubuntor502> tôi đã cài likewise để join domain - ok
<vubuntor502> nhưng khi đăng nhập 1 user vào domain - không được
<vubuntor502> cần sự giúp đỡ nè
<n0bawk> ko đc thì phải coi log
<n0bawk> xem nó báo lỗi gì
<n0bawk> bạn join xong rồi
<n0bawk> nhÆ°ng certificate
<n0bawk> vubuntor502: sao bạn biết đã join domain ok?
<vubuntor502> System - Administrator - Active Directory Membership
<vubuntor502> Status: Joined
<vubuntor502> khi tôi nhập lệnh
<vubuntor502> sudo domainjoin-cli --loglevel verbose join century.vn thaonguyen
<vubuntor502> nhập mật khẩu admin và mật khẩu user thì báo lỗi sau:
<vubuntor502> Error: Lsass Error [code 0x00080047]
<vubuntor502> 1225 (0x4C9) ERROR_CONNECTION_REFUSED - Unknown error
<n0bawk> vubuntor502: connection refuse kìa
<n0bawk> vubuntor502: làm theo hướng dẫn của thằng kia thử xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor502: 	 http://davidmburke.com/2012/04/26/ubuntu-12-04-deployment-with-active-directory/
<n0bawk>  
<n0bawk> vubuntor502: connection refused thì coi lại firewall, coi lại port piếc xem thế nào
<vubuntor782> em nhan Alt+Ctrl+T ma Ternimal ko xuat hien la bi loi gi vay?
<vubuntor782> giup em voi!
<C4NoC> vào menu mà mở cho lẹ
<vubuntor782> nhug tai sao no lai ko xuat hien a?
<vubuntor782> may hom truoc em bam nhu vay
<vubuntor782> no hien len
<vubuntor782> con bay h thi ko dc?
<vubuntor231> có ai k cho em hỏi tý ạ
<vubuntor502> tiếp chủ đề: user không đăng nhập domain
<vubuntor231> lệnh route -n là lệnh gì
<vubuntor502> cách cài lightdm
<vubuntor231> dùng để làm gì thế ạ
<vubuntor502> user đăng nhập vào domain
<vubuntor502> cài lightdm để chỉnh sửa file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<n0bawk> vubuntor502: ko đọc cái bài trên kia hả?
<n0bawk> vubuntor502: http://davidmburke.com/2012/04/26/ubuntu-12-04-deployment-with-active-directory/
<n0bawk> vubuntor231: vào terminal gõ man route
<vubuntor315> các bạn có thể giúp mình chỉnh độ phân giải cho dash không, nó không full màn hình
<n0bawk> dash?
<vubuntor315> à quên
<vubuntor315> là cái hiện ra khi ấn super
<n0bawk> cái đó mình ko dùng nên ko rõ
<vubuntor502> có đọc nhưng trong hệ thống không có lightdm
<n0bawk> ko có lightdm thì bỏ nó đi
<n0bawk> ko dùng lightdm nữa
<n0bawk> dùng cái khác :))
<n0bawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor502> bỏ nó đi, dùng cái nào, chỉ mình với
<n0bawk> bạn xem lại hệ thống của bạn
<n0bawk> đang dùgn cái dm nào
<n0bawk> bạn dùng cái dm nào thì cấu hình cho cái dm đó
<n0bawk> mà cuối cùng thì cũng chỉ quay về pam
<vubuntor502> bạn chỉ cách dùng pam nhé
<n0bawk> thôi bạn tự tìm hiểu đi, bây h mình đang bận, nên chỉ có thể chỉ co bạn hướng thế thôi
<n0bawk> làm thế nào vẫn là ở bạn
<n0bawk> ko thì bạn cài lightdm vào
<n0bawk> rồi cấuhình cho mấy dùng lightdm
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<C4NoC> oh fuck
<C4NoC> điên máu với thằng paypal quá
<C4NoC> ko lẽ chiều phải ra làm cái thẻ acb sao
<n0bawk> chửi bậy ở chỗ công cộng :3
<C4NoC>  ặc
<C4NoC> nhầm chuồng
<vubuntor812> khi minh bam vao bieu tuong tin nhan ben tren goc phai man hinh thi cac chu trong do nhu: Chat, Ubuntu One, Available... ko nhin ro?
<vubuntor812> chinh lai lam sao vay cac ban?
<vubuntor812> giup minh voi!
<CoconutCrab> Presto reduced the update size by 91% (from 133 M to 12 M).
<vubuntor667> có ai không
<vubuntor667> em hỏi tẹo
<vubuntor667> alo
<vubuntor667> aloooooooo
<vubuntor667> có ai hok
<C4NoC> hem
<truongan> vubuntor667, không có ai ở đây hết
<vubuntor551> có ai không nhỉ
<vubuntor551> cho mình hỏi với
<truongan> hỏi gì hỏi đi
<truongan> cái danh sách có cả đống người kìa
<truongan> 16 người luôn
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-30
<vubuntor071> biết rằng Ubuntu ít virus nhưng cho em hỏi av nào là mạnh nha62t trên linux
<kiennd> mọi người cho mình hỏi cài đặt ubuntu 12.04 từ usb
<kiennd> download bản 64 bit từ ubuntu, check md5 đúng rồi
<kiennd> mình dùng startup disk creator để tạo usb khởi động nó không báo lỗi gì cả
<kiennd> cắm usb vào server khởi động từ usb thì không khởi động được
<kiennd> qua khỏi cái main là ra màn hình đen thui thôi chờ mãi cũng không có gì
<kiennd> thử làm bằng bản desktop thì khởi động lên live bình thường
<kiennd> bản server khởi động từ usb có vấn đề gì không?
<lostfile2> kiennd: Server thi tiec gi 1 cai dia CD ha ban!?
<kiennd> máy server không có ổ CD
<kiennd> máy laptop thì cũng hư ổ DVD rồi --> không burn được :)
<lostfile2> vay thi dung unetbootin tao lai usb boot
<lostfile2> server ko co CD ^^^, co truc trac TS cung duoi :))
<kiennd> mình đang xài ubuntu, dùng startup disk creator để tạo usb boot đó
<lostfile2> kiennd: cai nay ko dc thi dung cai khac
<kiennd> tạo từ iso live cd thì khởi động ngon
<kiennd> mà tạo từ iso của bản server thì khởi động không được
<lostfile2> tom lai la dung startup disk creator ko dc thi dung cai ung dung khac tao
<kiennd> file iso down về, đã check md5 OK
<kiennd> lostfile2: ứng dụng khác là cái nào, có thể cho mình xin cái tên thử tìm và cài vào xài thử không?
<lostfile2> ban nhin len tren di
 * lostfile2 co de cap roi 
<kiennd> OK để thử unetbootin xem sao
<kiennd> cập nhật: đã thử unetbootin tình hình vẫn không thay đổi
<kiennd> dùng file iso đó để cài vào máy ảo thì OK
<NgoHuy> túm cái váy lại là nãy giờ mình không hiểu bạn đang nói gì
<kiennd> tóm tắt lại cho NgoHuy hiểu
<kiennd> 1. Mình download ubuntu 12.04 server về, check MD5 OK
<kiennd> 2. Dùng Startup Disk Creator để tạo usb khởi động
<kiennd> 3. Sau khi tạo xong cắm vào server thì khởi động không được nó ra màn hình đen thui, chờ mãi cũng vậy
<kiennd> 4. Nếu dùng startup disk creator tạo usb khởi động dùng iso bản live CD thì lại khởi động lên bình thường
<kiennd> 5. Thử dùng unetbootin để tạo usb khởi động (file iso 12.04 server) thì tình hình vẫn không đổi
<kiennd> 6. Thử dùng file iso 12.04 server để cài đặt máy ảo virtualbox thì cài bình thường
<kiennd> tóm lại là giờ muốn cài ubuntu 12.04 server từ usb thì chưa cài được
<kiennd> (bản desktop thì)
<kiennd> (bản desktop thì cài được :( )
<NgoHuy> vấn đề hay nhỉ
<NgoHuy> mình chịu bạn ah
<NgoHuy> :)
<n0bawk> kiennd: thử dùng unetbootin xem
<n0bawk> kiennd: hoặc đổi usb khác
<kiennd> đã dùng unetbootin tình hình vẫn không thay đổi
<n0bawk> một số máy phải tự làm nó mới chịu boot :3
<n0bawk> kiennd: ok, vậy có đến đc chỗ chọn boot vào os nào ko, hay là đen thui ngay từ đầu?
<kiennd> cũng cái usb đó, nếu dùng file iso bản desktop thì lại khởi động lên được bình thường
<n0bawk> ồ vậy thì lạ nhỉ
<n0bawk> kiennd: có đến đc chỗ chọn boot vào thằng nào ko?
<kiennd> không có cho chọn boot
<kiennd> nếu làm bản desktop, khởi động để yên thì nó vào tới giao diện luôn
<kiennd> nếu làm bản server thì khởi động nó qua khỏi phần khởi động main xong là đen thui
<kiennd> nên mình đang thắc mắc là bản server 12.04 khi tạo đĩa khởi động có gì cần chú ý không
<kiennd> seearch trên google thì thấy nó nói là bình thường
<kiennd> không cần chú ý đặc biệt gì cả
<n0bawk> kiennd: bản server nó ko có gui đâu
<n0bawk> nên đen thui cũng ko có gì lạ
<kiennd> đúng rồi không có gui
<n0bawk> bạn phải dùng lệnh, hoặc giao diện text
<kiennd> khởi động lên nó phải vào chỗ cài đặt chứ
<n0bawk> kiennd: tức là có đến đc bước chọn kernel để khởi động ấy gì
<kiennd> vấn đề ở đây là làm usb khởi động xong nó không vào chỗ cài đặt để cài hđh vào server
<n0bawk> bạn thử bật tắt mấy cái option ở chỗ đó xem
<n0bawk> kiennd: vấn đề ở đây là bạn đã đến đc chỗ nào
<n0bawk> ko thì bạn dùng thử bản alternative gì đó nếu có
<n0bawk> nếu như bạn đến đc chỗ hiện chọn boot ubuntu rồi
<n0bawk> thì bật tắt mấy cái option thử xem
<kiennd> qua khỏi khởi động main xong là nó đen thui luôn không làm gì được cả
<n0bawk> ok
<kiennd> để thử down bản alternative về thử :)
<n0bawk> vậy là bị lỗi luôn rồi
<n0bawk> tại ko dùng ubuntu server nên cũng ko rõ lắm
<n0bawk> nhưng mà có thể cấu hình để cài qua mạng, khỏi cần cả cắm usb luôn :)
<n0bawk> chỗ mình có nhièu máy nên hiện tại toàn cài qua mạng :3
<n0bawk> network boot
<n0bawk> cái vụ làm usb mà nó ko boot đc thì cũng gặp vài lần rồi
<kiennd> lạ ở chỗ là: USB không vấn đề, file iso OK, server OK mà lại cài không được :)
<kiennd> thnx n0bawk
<kiennd> để đầu giờ chiều down bản alternative về thử tiếp
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> ko thì mượn cái ổ cd qua usb cài cho lẹ :D
<vubuntor475> chào
<vubuntor475> cho hỏi, tôi đã join domain, user đăng nhập được vào domain
<vubuntor475> tôi muốn hỏi: ở màn hình login, tôi không muốn nhập tên domain trước tên user khi đăng nhập (vd: century\thaonguyen)
<vubuntor475> mà chỉ cần nhập tên user rồi đăng nhập (vd: thaonguyen)
<vubuntor475> không có ai hết vậy????
<vubuntor475> cuối tuần đi chơi xả stress hết rồi à
<vubuntor574> mình cài avast free for linux qua 1 file deb, dùng lệnh sudo dpkg -i <tênfile.deb>, giờ muốn gỡ thì làm thế nào
<mark`> @khanhpt
<CoconutCrab> what
<vubuntor284> Các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi mình cài đặt oracle Express, đuôi rpm. Khi cài đặt nó báo lỗi là :	glibc >= 2.3.4 is needed by oracle-xe-11.2.0-1.0.x86_64 	libaio >= 0.3.104 is needed by oracle-xe-11.2.0-1.0.x86_64 	/bin/sh is needed by oracle-xe-11.2.0-1.0.x86_64 "
<vubuntor284> vậy mình phải làm như thế nào hả các bạn
<kid__> mấy cái lib kia upgrade nó lên:)
<CoconutCrab> cài trên ubuntu hử?
<vubuntor284> Làm sao để upgrade bạn chỉ giúp mình đc không
<vubuntor284> vâng, mình cài trên ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> vậy kiếm file .deb chứ
<vubuntor284> oracle có mỗi file rpm
<vubuntor284> các bạn giúp mình với
<CoconutCrab> kiếm fedora cài xem
<vubuntor284> mình đang xài ubuntu mak
 * CoconutCrab không dùng hàng oracle bao giờ, không rõ
<vubuntor284> k, ý mình là h update các gói glibc ấy
<vubuntor284> ko biết sao update đây
<CoconutCrab> naming của ubuntu khác fedora
<CoconutCrab> tốt nhất đừng cố
<vubuntor284> hic, ko có cách nào sao, huhu
<kid__> vubuntor284: phần mềm gì vậy:P
<vubuntor284> ak, database oracle
<vubuntor284> ko có ai giúp mình sao hic hic
<luffy> nhớ cái database này file cài đặt là file nén mà ta
<luffy> có *.rpm gì đâu nhỉ?
<luffy> search cái ra cái guide nè
<luffy> http://drmanalo.drupalgardens.com/content/installing-oracle-xe-ubuntu
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Installing Oracle XE on Ubuntu | Dhon Manalo (at drmanalo.drupalgardens.com)
<luffy> làm thử đê
<luffy> search phát ra đầy, trên ubuntu-vn cũng có, lười qá đê
<vubuntor284> 100% [Waiting for headers]
<vubuntor284> tới đó nó đứng miết nãy h lun ak
<luffy> chờ nó đê
<vubuntor284> hơn 10p oài
<luffy> ko thì cài cái máy ảo CentOS
<luffy> kỳ trước mình có cài trên CentOS rồi
<luffy> bt chả có gì
<vubuntor284> h nó đứng miết nãy h nè, chẳng hiểu vì sao đây
<luffy> mấy cái mớ này muốn test thì cài lên máy ảo
<luffy> cài vô máy thật nó banh ra rồi chết nhá ;;)
<vubuntor284> bạn nào biết chỉ lỗi này với, mình có team, bạn nào log vào kiểm tra giúp mình với hic hi
<vubuntor683> Chào mọi người. Mình muốn hỏi là làm sao để không xuất hiện Unlock Login Keyring
<vubuntor683> Chào mọi người. Mình muốn hỏi là làm sao để không xuất hiện Unlock Login Keyring
<kid__> .g tắt unlock login keyring ubuntu-vn
<phenny_zombie> kid__: http://tutroc77.blogspot.com/2010_06_01_archive.html
<supybot_zombie`> Title: tutroc77's blog: 06/01/2010 - 07/01/2010 (at tutroc77.blogspot.com)
<luffy> :|
<vubuntor683> làm sao để tắt???
<luffy> search chưa bồ
<kid__> .g tắt unlock login keyring site: ubuntu-vn.org
<phenny_zombie> kid__: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=15839
<supybot_zombie`> Title: đăng nhập xong đều hiện thông báo nhập pass thêm lần nữa! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor284> 100% [Waiting for headers]  nó báo 100% rùi mà sao vẫn đợi
<vubuntor284> hic hic
<vubuntor284> để khởi động lại máy xem
<vubuntor683> nhất f10 không focus menubar mà = click chuột phải giờ làm sao để sửa lại cho nó focus menubar
<vubuntor683> nhất f10 không focus menubar mà = click chuột phải giờ làm sao để sửa lại cho nó focus menubar
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-01
<vubuntor015> ai chi cho minh cach cap nhat chromium voi
<vubuntor939> các bạn có thể chỉ mình gỡ soft cài = file.deb = lệnh sudo dpkg -i *.deb ko
<vubuntor580> co ai giup em cai compiz voi
<vubuntor580> cai ma khong su dung dc
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> là sao bạn
<vubuntor580> em cai compiz mà k sd dc
<GeekComp> bạn nói cụ thể hơn được không?
<vubuntor580> anh teamview zem em cai dc k
<vubuntor580> noi chung la em lam nhu tren mang huong dan
<vubuntor580> mâ k thay hoat dong
<GeekComp> bạn làm theo bài nào
<vubuntor580> bai huong dan co video ben vn-zoom anh à
<vubuntor580> em lam theo ma k thay hoat dong
<GeekComp> bạn làm theo bài nào"tình hình thế giới hiện nay"
<GeekComp> à
<GeekComp> mấy bài đó cũ rồi
<vubuntor580> em sai U 12 anh
<vubuntor580> thay compiz hay hay ma lam mai k dc
<vubuntor580> :(
<GeekComp> rất tiếc là mình dùng mạng trường nên không thể team được
<vubuntor580> mang thuong cg team dc ma a
<vubuntor580> :(
<GeekComp> bạn muốn làm phần gì trong compiz?
<vubuntor580> em thay co may cai hieu un rat dep
<vubuntor580> nhu cua so co dan
<GeekComp> hiệu ứng gì @.@
<vubuntor580> ve tren man hinh bang chuot
<vubuntor580> hi
<vubuntor580> may cai nua
<vubuntor580> dep lam
<vubuntor580> :D
<GeekComp> cửa sổ co dãn thì có cái Wobby Windows phần Effect
<GeekComp> vẽ nền hình như cũng Effect nốt
<vubuntor580> nhung ma k su dung dc
<GeekComp> có thể cần restart lại để thấy được hiệu ứng
<GeekComp> bạn restart lại thử coi
<vubuntor580> em da  bam to hop phim mạc đinh mà không dùng đc
<GeekComp> không được vào đây tiếp
<vubuntor580> restat rui
<vubuntor580> hihi
<vubuntor580> em thu dang xuất và restart đều không đc
<vubuntor580> mới vào tim giúp mà
<vubuntor580> hi
<GeekComp> bạn check cửa sổ chat hộ mình cái @.@
<n2i> vẽ lửa bằng chuột
<n2i> huh? vọc compiz mà chi :3 lên 12.04 rồi
<vubuntor580> la sao ạ
<GeekComp> n2i: lửa liếc gì :3
<GeekComp> n2i: 12.04 thì làm sao?
<GeekComp> cứ để các bạn trẻ có hứng cái nào =))
<vubuntor575> ai giup mih voi
<vubuntor575> minh su dung compiz bi loi
<vubuntor575> khong hien thi cai j tren man hinh het
<vubuntor575> team mod dau het rui nhi
<vubuntor575> buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<vubuntor575> buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<vubuntor575> buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<quangteospk> lỗi j
<quangteospk> lỗi ứ quăng lỗi thì ai biết :-w
<vubuntor575> su dung compiz ay ban
<vubuntor575> tu nhien loi
<vubuntor575> reset lai may
<vubuntor575> hien moi man hinh nen
<vubuntor575> :(
<vubuntor575> ai giup phat
<vubuntor575> hay fai cai lai may day
<vubuntor575> helpppppppppppp meeeeeee
<n0bawk> ubuntu lỗi -> cài windows
<n0bawk> windows lỗi -> xoá đi cài lại
<vubuntor575> ???
<vubuntor575> bac noi j the
<vubuntor575> voc ubuntu ma chay nhu bac thi chac nghi choi luon cho khoe
<vubuntor193> co ai khong
<vubuntor193> giup em voi
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor809> co ai khong giup em voi
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> ngủ đi
<C4NoC> sắp đá rồi
<vubuntor809> man hinh cua em khong hien thi j ca
<vubuntor809> :((
<vubuntor809> chuot phai vao linh tinh moi vao dc web
<vubuntor809> giup em cai
<vubuntor809> reset lai may ma van the
<vubuntor809> :((
<C4NoC> ko lên gì, mà vào được web?
<C4NoC> hay thế
<vubuntor809> man hinh chi hien cai hinh nen
<vubuntor809> chot phai vao hinh nen chon linh tinh mo ra cai trinh duyet dc
<vubuntor809> hix
<vubuntor809> ctrl alt t ko cung dc luon
<C4NoC> thế thì vẫn lên
<C4NoC> làm cái gì nó mất mấy cái panel thôi
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ubuntu thì chịu
<C4NoC> vubuntor809, tạo cái account khác mà login vào xem
<vubuntor809> tao cai acc khac the nao bac
<C4NoC> mở terminal lên
<C4NoC> useradd
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor809> vao dc moi cai all setting ma
<vubuntor809> :((
<vubuntor621> anh tux oi
<vubuntor621> giup em voi
<truongan> ctrl + alt + F1 => ra ngoài terminal => chạy lệnh sudo passwd => chọn password => khởi động lại => login root với cái pass hồi nãy chọn
<truongan> thử xem nó hết không
<vubuntor016> 2 ô
<vubuntor016> mọi ng giúp mình câu lệnh để copy và ghi đè tất cả các file được thay đổ từ ngày 15/6 trở đi với
<vubuntor016> :)
<vubuntor016> hôm đó mình update ko hiểu sao h ko khởi động đc nữa
<vubuntor016> :-s
<n0bawk> man find
<vubuntor016> hix
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-24
<vubuntor905> sao mình cài VMwarePlayer xong rồi kiếm hoài không thấy nó ở đâu hết, bạn nào biết xin giúp mình với
<vubuntor956> có ai cao thủ cài ubuntu ở đây ko
<vubuntor956> đang câng pro chỉ giáo cài due boot win 8 và ubuntu chuẩn UEFI
<vubuntor216> ko có ai ak
<vubuntor216> Giúp mình cái nào
<vubuntor216> cái ai giúp mình cài ubuntu theo chuẩn uefi ko
<vubuntor216> @@
<MeiMei> cài cùng win?
<vubuntor216> uk
<vubuntor216> cài cùng win 8
<vubuntor216> máy hum mua mới nó cài ubuntu rồi mà
<vubuntor216> nhưng mà giờ cài lại theo chuẩn uefi nó cứ báo lỗ
<MeiMei> vubuntor216: gõ cửa pro Tux kia kìa
<vubuntor216> Xếp tux
<vubuntor216> chỉ giáo
<_Tux_> có gì hot?
<vubuntor216> cài hộ cái ubuntu cái
<vubuntor216> dùng chế độ uefi sao cài nó cứ báo lỗi
<vubuntor216> ko làm gì được
 * _Tux_ ếu biết cài ubuntu
<vubuntor216> sax
<vubuntor216> thế thui cứ dùng win 8 vậy
<vubuntor779> hello
<vubuntor779> i want
<vubuntor779> some body
<_Tux_> không có ai
<vubuntor779> chao
<vubuntor779> mình có thể nhờ bạn giúp được không ?
<_Tux_> còn tùy việc gì
<vubuntor779> mình vừa cài win , và đồng bộ háo dữ liệu firrefox sync , sau khi cài lại wwin , mình làm không sai 1 bước nào nhưng nó chỉ khôi phục lại được mật khẩu , mình xem phim trên anhtrang đến cả trăm link vậy tìm kiếm nó chỉ hiện ra hơn 20 link , đồng bộ chỉ được 1% lịch sử giữ lại được , mình tra google thì máy chủ của mình là máy chủ h
<vubuntor779> khi mình cài lại win và đồng bộ
<vubuntor779> thì lịch sử khôi phục lại được rất ít
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: đợi một thời gian
<_Tux_> nó sẽ đồng bộ lại
<vubuntor779> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor779> mình không có thói quen lưu lại các trang đã đọc
<vubuntor779> mình dùng firefox được 10 tháng rồi , và chưa từng xoá lịch sử
<vubuntor779> mỗi ngày mình dùng đến hơn 200 trang
<vubuntor779> vậy đợi có lâu không ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: nếu bạn không cài đặt gì
<vubuntor779> mong bạn giúp
<vubuntor779> mình khonog cài linh tinh gì trên máy tính cả
<_Tux_> thì mặc định nó chỉ lưu lược sử trong 7 ngày
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: tùy data của bạn nhiều hay ít
<vubuntor779> nhưng nó vẫn lưu lịhc sử từ tháng 1 tháng 2
<_Tux_> nói chung mất một chút thời gian
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: đợi một chút là được
<vubuntor779> nhưung chi hơn 20 trang được lưu
<_Tux_> như mình để tránh history quá nhiều
<_Tux_> mình chỉ lưu có 7 ngày
<vubuntor779> vậy mình phải cài đặt ở đâu
<vubuntor779> nó vẫn lưu cho mình từ mấy tháng trước
<vubuntor779> nhưung nó không lưu nhiều
<vubuntor779> hình như mình thấy nó chỉ dùng 3 MB lịch sử
<vubuntor779> lúc trước khi vài win mình xem hạn mức lịch sử 22 MB
<vubuntor779> bây giờ chỉ đúng 3 B
<vubuntor779> 3MB
<vubuntor779> vậy nghĩa là sao ?
<_Tux_> câu trả lời mình nói rồi
<_Tux_> bạn đợi nó sync về
<vubuntor779> vậy là nó sẽ từ từ đúng không
<vubuntor779> mình còn 1 câu hỏi nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: tùy network
<_Tux_> nhưng sẽ không tức thời
<vubuntor779> mình thoát nick firefox thì nó có tự động đồng bộ không ?
<vubuntor779> ý mình là , bỏ lieê kết ý
<vubuntor779> bỏ liên kết với tài khoản sync
<_Tux_> thoát nick?
<vubuntor779> vậy nếu đồng bộ mình tắt máy tính đi nó có đồng bộ không
<vubuntor779> thoát nick nghĩa là : mình đăng nhập nhập key để đồng bộ sau đó mình thoát tài khoản đó ra
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: bạn thoát tài khoản firefox sync thì nó sẽ không đồng bộ nữa
<vubuntor779> bỏ liên kết thiết bị này
<vubuntor779> lúc nó đồng bộ mình không tắt máy tính trong bao lâu nếu tắt máy tính nó có đồng bộ không ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: chịu
<_Tux_> không hiểu ý bạn
<_Tux_> thoát tài khoản đồng bộ của FF
<_Tux_> nó không sync nữa
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<vubuntor779> không ý mình nói là
<vubuntor779> mình không thoát
<vubuntor779> nhưng mìnhv đi học tắt máy tính
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor779> trong thời gian đồng bộ
<_Tux_> là không có internetnet
<vubuntor779> bạn nói đi
<_Tux_> thì bạn vào google được không?
<vubuntor779> à mình hiểu ý bạn rồi
<vubuntor779> lúc mình đồng bộ
<vubuntor779> cái thanh loading chạy đến max nhưng nó không chuyển web
<vubuntor779> mình cứ để máy tính vậy đến 2 tiếng sau
<vubuntor779> 2 tiếng sau khi đồng bộ mình kiểm tra thì cẫn là 3 MB
<vubuntor779> mình nghĩ ý abnj nói alf đồng bộ cso thể mất thời gian từ từ là khoàng `1 tuần đúng không
<vubuntor779> vậy nghĩa là mình khonog được thoát nick
<vubuntor779> và nếu mình tắt máy tính đi mở máy tính lại
<vubuntor779> thì nó sẽ tiếp tục đồng bộ phải không ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: mình không dám chắc khoảng thời gian sync
<_Tux_> nhưng nó cần thời gian để sync
<vubuntor779> vậy mình sẽ phải không tắt máy tính trong bao lâu ?
<vubuntor779> nếu lâu quá thì mình phải tắt máy tính để đi học
<vubuntor779> vậy có lâu không ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: mình đã nói là không rõ thời gian rồi ma
<_Tux_> tắt thì cứ tắt thôi
<_Tux_> sao phải xoắn
<vubuntor779> nếu tắt đi mở lại đăng nhập đồng bộ thì nó sẽ tiếp tục đồng bộ phải không ?
<_Tux_> ừ
<vubuntor779> mình khôngcòn câu hỏi nào nữa
<vubuntor779> cám ơn bạn
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-25
<vubuntor877> ai cho em hoi , luc cai ubuntu em co de 3 phan cung 1 de cai ubuntu  (mount "/") 1 de swap 1 phan vung phu (mount "/home") nhung tao sao em khong download phan mem duoc vao cai phan vung phu do ) em moi dung nen ko biet, em cam on
<lewtds> trước hết là cài bộ gõ tiếng Việt http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/G%C3%B5_ti%E1%BA%BFng_Vi%E1%BB%87t
<lewtds> (sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey{
<lewtds> )
<lewtds> swap thường không truy cập được bằng file browser
<lewtds> cái /home kia đã mount chưa?
<vubuntor877> đã mount chưa là sao hả anh em không hiểu
<lewtds> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<lewtds> copy kết quả của lệnh `mount` lên paste.ubuntu.com rồi paste ra đây xem
<vubuntor877> cái này phải không anh http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798082/
<n0bawk> vubuntor877: mặc định user bình thường chỉ có thể lưu file vào các thư mục được phép
<n0bawk> vubuntor877: bạn có thể lưu vào /home/tên-user/abc/xyz
<vubuntor607> nhưng em chỉ có 1 user làm sao để nó sử dụng đc toàn bộ các phân vùng khác ngoài cái home/user ạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor607: dùng nhiều thì nó sẽ chiếm chỗ của những thằng khác
<vubuntor607> thì em chỉ có 1 user thôi mà có quan trọng gì đâu, chẳng nhẽ lại chỉ để 1 phần vùng với swap thôi ạ :(
<n0bawk> vubuntor607: bạn mới dùng nên chắc chưa biết
<n0bawk> vubuntor607: người ta chia nhỏ để các phần ko phạm đc vào nhau
<n0bawk> vubuntor607: 2 phân vùng 1 cho / với 1 cho swap cũng chả sao
<vubuntor607> vâng em hiểu rồi, em tưởng nó cũng như win chia bao nhiêu cũng đc :) về sau vẫn sử dụng được hết :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor607: vẫn sử dụng đc hết
<n0bawk> vubuntor607: nhưng mà bạn phải hiểu 1 chút về permision
<n0bawk> vubuntor607: nó vẫn ở đó nhưng mà bạn phải làm cho bạn/hoặc người khác phải làm cho bạn có quyền đọc viết vào 1 thư mục hoặc thư mục mà ổ cứng đó được mount vào
<n0bawk> !search begin
<ubot2> Found: alias beginner guide, bg
<n0bawk> !search linux
<ubot2> Found: l4u, gnome, k3b, share linux, kde, mount, ubuntu, scim-unikey, pidgin, compiz-fusion
<n0bawk> !l4u
<ubot2> Cuốn "Tự học sử dụng Linux" của Phan Vĩnh Thịnh. Đây là cuốn sách Tiếng Việt rất hay về Linux cho người mới bắt đầu : http://iatp.vspu.ac.ru/phan/l4u/l4u-0.9.6.pdf
<vubuntor607> vâng em sẽ tìm hiểu thêm , có gì em lại hỏi anh tiếp :)
<n0bawk> đọc quyển kia hình như có chỗ nói về permission
<n0bawk> tuy nhiên đừng có đổi permission vô tội vạ
<n0bawk> tèo hệ thống luôn đấy :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor607: down quyển sách kia về xem mục 4.5
<n0bawk> tuy sách hơi cũ nhưng kiến thức thì phần lớn vẫn ko thay đổi :P
<n0bawk> nhớ là hiểu kỹ trước khi làm, ko hiểu làm bừa dễ dẫn đến hậu quả nghiêm trọng :P
<vubuntor607> anh cho em hoi luôn trong cái lệnh sudo apt-get install tên-góithì chỉ có tên cái gói cần cài hay là cả đường dẫn đến cái gói đó ? em thấy thông báo là user quản trị tại sao vẫn cần dùng sudo vậy
<n0bawk> tên gói là đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor607: user có quyền to nhất là root
<vubuntor607> thanks anh, đã thông :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor607: sudo là 1 cách để thực thi lệnh dưới quyền root
<vubuntor159> cuu tao voi
<vubuntor159> alo alo
<vubuntor159> ai dang onli giup munh voi
<xclarke> mày bị gì mà kêu cứu?
<vubuntor159> co ai dang dung ubuntu
<vubuntor159> lam cach nao vao cais system/admin.../boot repart ko
<xclarke> ở đây không ai dùng ubuntu hết :v
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-26
<vubuntor923> Cho em hỏi là khi em cài Ubuntu ở mọi phiên bản bằng USB hặc CD thì điều bị tắt màn hình khi đến bước Try Ubuntu
<vubuntor923> em không còn nhìn thấy quá trình cài đặt nữa
<n0bawk> vubuntor923: trên màn hình có hiện chữ gì ko?
<vubuntor199> hi
<vubuntor199> có ai giúp em giải đáp thắc mắc này không?
<vubuntor199>  Cho em hỏi là khi em cài Ubuntu ở mọi phiên bản bằng USB hặc CD thì điều bị tắt màn hình khi đến bước Try Ubuntu
<vubuntor199> em không còn nhìn thấy quá trình cài đặt nữa
<n0bawk> vubuntor199: trên màn hình có hiện chữ gì ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor199: chọn thử try ubuntu without install xem sao
<n0bawk> vubuntor199: có thể bios của bạn hơi đặc biệt nên phải tắt một số tính năng đi trước khi boot/cài đặt
<vubuntor199> em khong nhìn thấy gì hết ah
<vubuntor199> ở bước chọn ngôn ngữ thì vẫn còn nhìn thấy
<vubuntor199> nhưng đến bước chọn install ubuntu thì không còn nhìn thấy gì nữa
<vubuntor199> em thử try ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor199> những vẫn bị như vậy
<vubuntor199> màn hình vẫn tối thui
<vubuntor199> nhìn kĩ mới thấy
<vubuntor511> cho em hỏi? khi cài Ubuntu đến bước chọn Install xong thì màn hình đen thui . không còn nhìn thấy được gì. phải nhìn kĩ mỡi thấy được?
<vubuntor683> cho em hỏi? khi cài Ubuntu đến bước chọn Install xong thì màn hình đen thui . không còn nhìn thấy được gì. phải nhìn kĩ mỡi thấy được?
<vubuntor553> cho em hỏi? khi cài Ubuntu đến bước chọn Install xong thì màn hình đen thui . không còn nhìn thấy được gì. phải nhìn kĩ mỡi thấy được?
<n0bawk> vubuntor553: thế là máy của bạn ko tương thích lắm với ubuntu
<n0bawk> nó có chỗ chọn option trước chỗ chọn ngôn ngữ
<n0bawk> bạn thử chọn mấy cái option đó xem
<n0bawk> chi tiết đọc cái này
<n0bawk> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor553> lúc trước mình cài được
<vubuntor553> nhưng bây giờ không cài được
<vubuntor553> cấu hình máy Hp pavillion g4
<vubuntor553> RAM 2GB, CPU Core i3
<xclarke_> chụp cái màn hình lỗi quăng lên có vẻ dễ dàng hơn :D
<vubuntor553> hiện giờ mình không chụp đc màn hình. nên mìh sẽ mô tả sơ nha
<vubuntor553> mà hình ở chỗ chọn ngôn ngữ, Install vẫn sáng bình thường
<vubuntor553> nhưng đến bước chọn Install xong thì lại bị đen thui
<vubuntor553> nhưng khi nhìn kĩ thì lại thấy nó vẫn chạy và hiện lên giao diện ở buocs tiếp theo
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-27
<vubuntor820> sao minh khong chay duoc wicd,co ai giup khong
<_Tux_> không
<n0bawk> ko chạy đc thì gỡ :))
<vubuntor132> minh` dang chay. Live Session tren livecd,dang trong progress phan^ vung`,min`h Suspend hay Hibernate co duoc khong?
<Cua> suspend được
<Cua> hibernate không
<vubuntor132> suspend roi` co' resume session dc khong?Co' anh~ huong~ gi` den^' HDD khong,vi` no' dang move phan vung
<Cua> tốt hơn là tránh
 * Cua cũng chả hiểu ai cần suspend trong lúc cài đặt làm gì
<Cua> mất 15 phút để cài chứ mấy
<vubuntor231> dang phan^ vung` Suspend khong^ sao het^' dung' khong?
<ZenCrab> không sao
<ZenCrab> nhưng suspend làm gì :-/
<ZenCrab> phân vùng mất vài giây chứ mấy
<vubuntor198> ubuntu nan~ qua'
<vubuntor198> Wifi bat' song' yeu^',gparted phan^ vung` lau^...
<_Tux_> vubuntor198: ờ
<_Tux_> dùng Windows nó xịn hơn mà
<vubuntor198> windows thi` hao pin,nang. may'
<_Tux_> vubuntor198: vứt máy tính đi
<vubuntor165> bac tux còn đó ko?
<vubuntor165> em cám ơn
<vubuntor165> cho em xin ít tài liệu về kernel linux với
<lewtds> ?
<lewtds> google ra một đống
<vubuntor165> nhưng nó ko cô đọng, bác có file nào ko gửi cho em với :(
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-28
<vubuntor752> Chào mọi người buổi sáng tốt lành, có vấn đề cần tham khảo ace, Tôi có làm CCTV ( Lắp đặt camera) giờ muốn cài phần mềm để quản lý và xem lên ubuntu mà chưa tìm ra phần mềm. Đầu thu của mình là vdtech. Mong mọi người giúp đỡ
<_Tux_> vubuntor752: thôi dùng windows đi
<_Tux_> có dùng được ubuntu
<_Tux_> nó cũng phức tạp hơn
<_Tux_> chưa kể các thiết bị chuyên dụng
<_Tux_> nó nhiều cái củ chuối
<vubuntor140> dfdf
<vubuntor140> alo
<vubuntor058> co ai do khong a, cho minh hoi mot so van de duoc khong
<_Tux_> không có ai
<vubuntor058> hic
<vubuntor058> ban la ai zi
<vubuntor058> may bac ben dien dan dau roi ra giup con ga nay cai huhuhuh
<vubuntor058> giup em cai dat  wine
<vubuntor058> co ai biet cai dat wine khong chi minh voi
<repleh> co ai o day ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor058: sudo apt-get install wine
<_Tux_> mà dùng wine thì còn mướt đã xài được Windows
<repleh> bạn đang dùng ubuntu version mấy
<_Tux_> "đã xa được windows"*
<vubuntor058> 11.04
<repleh> co ai đã cài war 3 frozen tren ubuntu 12.04 chua
<vubuntor058> minh moi cai ubuntu
<repleh> cho minh hoi cai
<_Tux_> repleh: sang windows chơi cho nó lành
<_Tux_> xoắn làm gì
<repleh> vao software center
<repleh> search wine
<repleh> install
<repleh> xong!
<vubuntor058> no bao loi
<repleh> loi gie
<vubuntor058> packe de,,, not...
<repleh> @_Tux: the thi noi lam que gie
<_Tux_> repleh: vậy thì cứ cố gắng đi
 * _Tux_ đếu care
<repleh> ko biet thi cu thang ra
<repleh> toi gi phai to ra nguy hiem :))
<vubuntor058> package dependencies cannot be resolved
<_Tux_> OK
<_Tux_> repleh: =]]
<_Tux_> đếu biết gì đâu
<_Tux_> hố hố
<repleh> :))
<n0bawk> chơi war 3 bình thường
<repleh> cai binh thuong ha?
<repleh> co cai them gi dax biet ko?
<vubuntor058> bon admin trang nay ranh roi sinh ra cai nay de cho bon con nit choi
<_Tux_> hô hố
<vubuntor132> chao ban
<vubuntor132> giup minh vao faabuk
<vubuntor668> Có anh chị em nào xem, theo dõi camera online nhà mình, công ty đc trên ubuntu chưa chỉ giúp mình với. Đầu thu của mình dòng vdtech. Trên IE ở window vẫn xem bt. Muốn xài ubuntu quá mà ko biết xem thế nào. Ubuntu  mình 12.04 dv
<_Tux_> vubuntor668: dùng VLC
<_Tux_> bắt stream về
<vubuntor668> chắc đc ko bạn?
<_Tux_> vubuntor668: được
<vubuntor668> cảm ơn, để thể xem
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-29
<SunnyCrab>      Stallman rubs people up the wrong way and I personally hate his GNU/Linux name-grab
<vubuntor985> Sao mình code C trên Eclipse thì lại báo lỗi "The selection cannot be laughed and there are no recent launches
<n0bawk> vubuntor985: đọc tài liệu của eclipse xem sửa thế nào
<vubuntor617> Đang mê ubuntu mà trong ubuntu chưa tìm đc phần mềm hay cách nào để xem camera online qua mạng đc. Đầu thu ở cơ quan mình là dòng vdtech. Ai có thể chỉ giúp với ạ?
<FatCrab> đọc coi cái camera nó xuất video kiểu gì
<vubuntor617> chuẩn H.24 bạn ạ
<FatCrab> chuẩn là 1 chuyện
<FatCrab> nó xuất ra video stream
<FatCrab> hay là gì
<FatCrab> xem qua mạng hay thế nào
<vubuntor617> khoản này mình không đc rõ
<vubuntor617> muốn xem qua mạng
<FatCrab> thế thì phải xem nó xuất dạng gì
<FatCrab> mới xem được chứ
<FatCrab> kiểu gì*
<FatCrab> nếu chỉ đơn giản là 1 cái stream
<FatCrab> thì dùng mplayer trỏ đến cái url đó
<FatCrab> là xem được thôi
<vubuntor617> cảm ơn để mình nghiên cứu ý kiến của bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor617: H264 chứ làm gì có H24 nhể?
<vubuntor617> uh h264
<vubuntor617> mới cài cái xeoma video mà cũng ko làm đc
<vubuntor617> ko biết làm sao để có thể truy cập đầu thu của mình
<vubuntor617> mình thường vào vdtech.tv
<vubuntor617> user: ba69e
<vubuntor617> pass admin
<vubuntor617> ở bên IE trên window là ok
<_Tux_> vubuntor617: vấn đề
<FatCrab> okay
<_Tux_> là nó stream dạng gì
<_Tux_> stream như nào
<_Tux_> bắt được luôn stream là xong
<FatCrab> vậy là vào ip thôi
<vubuntor617> bạn thử vào xem cái trang mình mới đưa với user và pass đó xem
<FatCrab> cái đó là của mạng lan thôi chứ
<vubuntor617> cái này dùng công nghệ đám mây
<vubuntor617> dòng vdtech
<FatCrab> lulz
<_Tux_> FatCrab: sợ chưa
<_Tux_> giờ cái đếu gì cũng "công nghệ đám mây"
<_Tux_> =))
<lewtds> FatCrab: link này k phải mạng lan đâu
 * _Tux_ khều khều sn lewtds 
<FatCrab> lulz
<FatCrab> hài vậy
<FatCrab> okay
<FatCrab> vậy là để thằng kia spy mình hả
<_Tux_> lewtds: debug trên ruby thế nào nhể
<_Tux_> FatCrab: yup
<_Tux_> đám mây mờ
<lewtds> =)
<_Tux_> nó vô coi mình đang fap fap fap
<lewtds> hàng này nguy hiểm thật
<lewtds> vubuntor617: bác k nên vứt account ngẫu hứng kiểu vậy
<_Tux_> hôm sau mất công ngồi đợi trên Liên Xô [đọt] Mẽo
<lewtds> xem qua thì có vẻ là nó đòi cài một cái player kiểu flash
<lewtds> hoặc java
<lewtds> vubuntor617: thế bên win vào bằng firefox hay chrome xem được k bác?
<_Tux_> lewtds: chắc ActiveX
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> hay Sliverlight
<lewtds> em đang nghi = )
<_Tux_> :3
<_Tux_> lewtds: đang ức chế thằng flickraw của ruby
<_Tux_> rõ ràng user tồn tại
<_Tux_> mà báo not found
<_Tux_> rồi ếu phọt ra id cho mình
<lewtds> em k chơi ruby nên k rõ đâu
<_Tux_> đúng là sn mờ
<_Tux_> toàn chơi đồ sn nhể
<lewtds> =)
<lewtds> cũng đang định học ruby cho bằng bạn bằng bè
<lewtds> h biết mỗi python vs mấy cái dị dị, muốn lên mainstream cũng khó = )
<lewtds> vubuntor617: confirm?
<_Tux_> f**k flickr
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-30
<vubuntor422> Giup em voi
<vubuntor422> may pro oi giup em voi
<vubuntor422> em muon chinh lai nut min max close qua trai thi lam sao
<vubuntor422> alo
<vubuntor422> ko ai giup em voi
<vubuntor422> anh oi
<vubuntor530> xin chào các thành viên cộng đồng ubuntu
<vubuntor530> còn có ai đang online không nhỉ, mình muốn hỏi một vấn đề
<_Tux_> không có ai online đâu
<_Tux_> nhưng hỏi thì cứ hỏi thôi
<vubuntor530> mình muốn cài một bản ubuntu server từ windows
<vubuntor530> hoặc từ usb
<vubuntor530> nhưng thử các cách đều không được
<vubuntor530> :(
<vubuntor530> trong file iso tải về không có wubi.exe
<vubuntor530> và nếu để wubi.exe cùng file ....server-i386.iso rồi chạy wubi thì wubi bị lỗi ko chạy đc
<vubuntor530> mount vào ổ ảo mở lên chỉ explorer đc các file trong iso thôi, không install dc
<vubuntor530> à lố
<vubuntor530> bạn tút ơi đâu rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: ubuntu server
<_Tux_> không cài được qua wubi bằng cách bình thường
<_Tux_> mà đếu ai cài ubuntu server qua windows làm gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: nếu bạn muốn dùng Ubuntu Server
<_Tux_> thì lấy USB dùng Unetbootin tạo USB Boot rồi cài
<vubuntor530> hix
<vubuntor530> nhưng mình tạo boot bằng usb bằng unet
<vubuntor530> sau đó boot vào usb lúc khởi động thì máy báo không boot đc, như cắm một usb ko boot vậy
<vubuntor530> cho mình hỏi mình có thể cài bằng grub4dos được không nhỉ
<vubuntor530> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide#C.C3.A0i_.C4.91.E1.BA.B7t_b.E1.BA.B1ng_files_iso_t.E1.BB.AB_.E1.BB.95_c.E1.BB.A9ng_qua_GRUB4DOS
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: ok
<_Tux_> mục đích bây giờ của bạn là gì?
<vubuntor530> cài ubt sv song song với win
<vubuntor530> trước mình chạy bằng vmware nhưng giờ thì phải cài thật
<vubuntor530> có lẽ các bản ubuntu desktop thì làm như các hướng dẫn đc
<vubuntor530> nhưng bản server thì có khác thì phải
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: không khác nhiều
<_Tux_> nó chỉ khác giao diện lúc cài chút thôi
<_Tux_> còn quá trình tạo boot là tương đương
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: bạn cài ubuntu server để làm gì?
<vubuntor530> để làm web server
<vubuntor530> và nếu cần để base các server kiểu khác
<vubuntor530> hix
<vubuntor530> làm theo cái hướng dẫn trên lại gặp phải vấn đề
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: thế thì cài cái máy ảo debian
<_Tux_> mà tập dựng server
<vubuntor530> hix
<vubuntor530> nếu tập mình đã dùng trên vmware
<vubuntor530> cài bt
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: thế giờ chạy production?
<vubuntor530> chỉ là bài tập thôi
<vubuntor530> :) nhưng phải public đc
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: túm lại với bạn như này
<_Tux_> unetbootin tạo được USB boot
<_Tux_> -> cài
<_Tux_> done
<vubuntor530> :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: còn lỗi gì
<_Tux_> thì bạn không nói rõ
<_Tux_> thì thánh cũng chịu
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor530> là lỗi no flash boot
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: là sao?
<vubuntor530> là usb đó không boot đc
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: tạo như nào mà không boot được
<vubuntor530> mình tạo bằng unet
 * _Tux_ chưa fail tạo boot bằng unetbootin lần nào
<_Tux_> :sosad:
<vubuntor530> rồi browse đến file iso tải về
<vubuntor530> rồi báo done, reset máy
<vubuntor530> rồi ấn f12 chỉ định boot vào usb
<vubuntor530> và ngồi đọc lỗi hiện lên
<vubuntor530> nếu như boot bằng unet usb được
<vubuntor530> thì mình mount ổ ảo cái file iso đấy cũng phải đc chứ
<vubuntor530> đằng này nó chẳng install mà chỉ browse các file và thư mục trong file iso đấy ra thôi
<_Tux_> clgt
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: tạo xong
<_Tux_> thì restart rồi chọn USB thôi
<_Tux_> unetbootin dùng syslinux
<_Tux_> để boot
<vubuntor530> chọn first boot là usb hay chỉ định boot vào usb thay vì ổ cứng
<vubuntor530> cũng như nhau thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: thế thì liên quan gì đến việc mount
<_Tux_> rồi browse
<_Tux_> bla bla
<vubuntor530> :)) là mình thử các cách
<vubuntor530> ý mình nói
<vubuntor530> cái file iso đấy
<vubuntor530> mount cũng ko chạy dc
<vubuntor530> như bản desktop mà các bạn hướng dẫn
<vubuntor530> chỉ còn 1 cách chưa thử là cài bằng CD
<vubuntor530> nếu các cách không đc thì để .... ra mua ổ đĩa về cài xem sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: lol
<_Tux_> thế checksum cái ISO chưa thế
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor530> :|
<vubuntor530> đợi 30s check xem
 * _Tux_ đoán chắc md5 sai hố hó
<vubuntor530> mie cái bọn http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server nó ghi mã md5 ở đâu nhỉ :(
<_Tux_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<_Tux_> vô đó
<_Tux_> :D
 * _Tux_ ếu tải từ trang chủ bao giờ =))
<lewtds> toàn cài bằng dd = )
<lewtds> `dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4MB`
<_Tux_> lewtds: dd nó ếu chạy với một cơ số distro
<_Tux_> nên anh thường xài unetbootin
<lewtds> với Ubuntu chơi được, elementary chơi được, fedora chơi được, mint chơi được
<lewtds> arch cũng ngon
<lewtds> em đếu care các thằng khác = )
<_Tux_> VMware ESXi ếu được =]]
<lewtds> đấy là môi trường máy ảo k liên quan đến cách tạo media
<vubuntor779> md5 đúng rồi tux ạ
<vubuntor779> :(
<vubuntor779> down lại từ http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-server-i386.iso rồi
<vubuntor779> :(
<vubuntor779> check thêm lần nữa rồi vẫn đúng
<_Tux_> lewtds: dùng chưa vậy
<_Tux_> ;)
<lewtds> đĩa server có burn ra USB như bình thường được k ý nhỉ?
<_Tux_> lewtds: được
<_Tux_> nó giống nhau mà
<_Tux_> installer khác chút thôi
<lewtds> hypervisor à
<_Tux_> lewtds: yup
<vubuntor779> đúng rồi
<lewtds> thế cài đặt thì nó khác j?
<_Tux_> lewtds: ubuntu server nó dùng console
<_Tux_> như debian thôi
<_Tux_> chứ hem có GUI cho bạn vubuntor779 click click
<lewtds> em cài cái đấy mãi oy, đang hỏi cái hypervisor
<lewtds> có j đặc biệt mà k cài = dd được
<_Tux_> lewtds: dd nó đếu chạy
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<_Tux_> =)
<lewtds> hypervisor lởm = )
<_Tux_> lewtds: dd sucks
<_Tux_> =]]
<lewtds> :-j
<vubuntor779> mount file iso đấy nó đếch chạy
<vubuntor779> chỉ browse đc thôi
<vubuntor779> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: lol
<lewtds> mount = j?
<vubuntor779> điên thật
<_Tux_> thì nó chả thế
<_Tux_> còn thế đếu nào
<_Tux_> có phải đĩa CD Windows
<_Tux_> đếu đây mà có file exe mà chạy
<_Tux_> =))
<lewtds> nó k có file setup.exe đâu = )
<vubuntor779> mount bằng cả utral với daemon
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: dùng WinDiskwriter xem
<_Tux_> dd for windows
<_Tux_> =]]
<lewtds> thế bác boot được nó bằng máy ảo chưa?
<lewtds> yay for dd
<vubuntor779> dạ em dùng trên vmware ngon lành
<vubuntor779> :(
<lewtds> thế lên được vmware
<vubuntor779> cũng cài cái file iso đấy ra luôn
<lewtds> thì bác có thể làm trò thô bỉ
<lewtds> là share cái usb cho máy ảo
<lewtds> share luôn cả cái iso sang cho máy ảo
<lewtds> trong máy ảo dùng lệnh
<vubuntor779> :-?
<lewtds> `dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4MB`
<lewtds> if = in file
<_Tux_> lewtds: hardcore vl
<_Tux_> =))
<lewtds> of = out file
<lewtds> bs = block size
<_Tux_> lewtds: bệnh nó vừa phải thôi
<lewtds> =)
<_Tux_> có đồ windows thì đếu dùng
<lewtds> em đếu tin win =)
<vubuntor779> rồi nó có rs lại máy ko
<lewtds> lệnh đấy chỉ là copy thôi
<_Tux_> lewtds: mình đếu tin linux
<_Tux_> =]]
<lewtds> k khác j burn CD
<lewtds> byte-by-byte
<vubuntor779> thế thì cài tiếp dư lào??
<_Tux_>  3.1 Image Writer for Windows; 3.2 USBWriter for Windows
<lewtds> xong rút cái usb ra reboot máy
<lewtds> :v
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: dùng 1 trong 2 cái kia
<_Tux_> dd cái iso vào usb
<vubuntor779> thế kết quả của mớ lệnh kia
<vubuntor779> có # với dùng unetboot ko bác?
<_Tux_> có
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: có data trong USB thì backup nhá
<_Tux_> =]]
<lewtds> khác
<lewtds> unetbootin là copy file-by-file
<lewtds> và tự cài bootloader
<lewtds> còn cái này là burn trực tiếp
<_Tux_> lewtds: thế nó xài bootloader nào
<_Tux_> chả syslinux sao mờ
<lewtds> syslinux cũng có dăm bảy loại
<lewtds> + config các kiểu
<vubuntor779> có tut hướng dẫn trên site nào ko bác nhỉ?
<lewtds> à thế hỏi phát
<lewtds> cái usb tạo bởi unet có boot được = máy ảo k?
<vubuntor779> chÆ°a thá»­
<lewtds> thử luôn đi bác
<vubuntor779> nhưng ko boot dc bằng...máy thật
<lewtds> để đánh giá tình hình rõ hơn
 * _Tux_ sợ mấy bạn report kiểu "không boot được" lắm
<_Tux_> ít ra nó cũng phọt ra cái gì đó chứ
<vubuntor779> đc rồi
<_Tux_> lewtds: config nó khác nhau chỗ nào
<vubuntor779> để thử xem
<_Tux_> syslinux dăm bảy loại
<_Tux_> thì 2 cái đấy là 2 loại nào
<_Tux_> :D
<lewtds> syslinux chỉ là umbrella project thôi
<lewtds> trong đấy có isolinux vs tầm 4-5 thằng nữa
<lewtds> cùng là bootloader
<lewtds> anw, dự vụ này là do BIOS :3
<vubuntor779> :|
<vubuntor779> main p31 a7
<vubuntor779> có vấn đề gì ko nhỉ
<_Tux_> A7
<_Tux_> sao nghe như AMD vậy
<_Tux_> mà P31 là intel
<_Tux_> jk
<vubuntor779> intel 1000% mà
<_Tux_> thế thì hàng lởm rồi
<_Tux_> 1000% cơ mà
<lewtds> bác nói rõ lại đoạn cắm usb vào rồi boot phát
<_Tux_> =))
<lewtds> =)
<lewtds> cái message là "No flash boot" à
<lewtds> chính xác như thế à?
<_Tux_> chắc nó hiển thị "Ông đếu thèm boot"
<_Tux_> jk
<vubuntor779> à nó hiện ra 1 bảng xanh đỏ tím vàng
 * _Tux_ bò đi chơi Candy Crush
<vubuntor779> có 3 cái nút
<lewtds> @@
<lewtds> LOL _Tux_
<vubuntor779> thử lại, reset với power off
<vubuntor779> bên trên cùng nó hiện no flash boot
<vubuntor779> y như kiểu
<vubuntor779> ổ cứng chưa đc định dạng mà cài win ấy
<lewtds> ca này khó, cách đơn giản nhất bác chủ thớt đi mượn thằng bạn lap có ổ ghi rồi burn CD thôi
<vubuntor779> đĩa thì ko khó
<vubuntor779> có lap burn ra đc
<vubuntor779> vấn đề khó là....ko có ổ cd
<vubuntor779> :|
<lewtds> =)
<lewtds> 3.1 Image Writer for Windows; 3.2 USBWriter for Windows
<lewtds> như bác Tux vừa bảo
<vubuntor779> dạ mấy hàng đó
<vubuntor779> em vừa nghía qua cái 3.1
<vubuntor779> :))
<vubuntor779> chưa xem kỹ nhưng hình như nó ko đơn giản lắm phải ko ạ
<vubuntor779> hay em xem nhầm soft khác
<vubuntor779> http://www.softsea.com/review/Image-Writer-for-Windows.html
<vubuntor779> ?
<lewtds> yeah
<lewtds> có 2 cái nút
<lewtds> nhầm 4 cái
<lewtds> =)
<lewtds> nhiều hơn chút nhưng chắc cũng dễ dùng
<lewtds> /me có việc đi đây
<vubuntor779> đợi chút cái unet nó extra sắp xong rồi :(
<vubuntor779> ax
<vubuntor779> chẳng lẽ phải cài một win 7 ảo
<vubuntor779> để reset ảo rồi boot ảo?
<vubuntor779> @@
<lewtds> win ảo làm j?
<vubuntor779> thế vmware boot vào usb dư lào ạ?
<lewtds> google phát ra luôn
<vubuntor779> hix
<vubuntor779> máy ko có ổ cd
<vubuntor779> nên vmware ko nhận
<vubuntor779> và ko tài nào dùng cách của bác google đc
<vubuntor779> thôi để chiều ra mua ổ cd vậy
<vubuntor779> :)
<vubuntor779> cảm ơn bạn nhiều
<_Tux_> ăn chơi vãi
<_Tux_> =]]
<lewtds> mượn, cần j mua = )
<lewtds> mà thôi, bác chủ thớt out oy
<vubuntor038> cho minh hoi co anh em nao giup do minh 1 xiu ko a
<vubuntor038> Trước em đang xài win 7 ultimate với ổ C là ổ Win , Ổ D và ổ E là ổ dữ liệu Hôm nay em mới can đảm cài ubuntu 13.04 theo cách usb, chọn ổ E là /ext3 và ổ D là ổ swap . Quá trình cài khoảng 30p và báo đã hoàn tất, yêu cầu reboot hệ thống, em bấm yes Và giờ máy luôn nhảy thẳng vào win7 mà ko có vào bik cách nào vào ubuntu. Hiện win 7 giờ chỉ c
<vubuntor048> Trước em đang xài win 7 ultimate với ổ C là ổ Win , Ổ D và ổ E là ổ dữ liệu Hôm nay em mới can đảm cài ubuntu 13.04 theo cách usb, chọn ổ E là /ext3 và ổ D là ổ swap . Quá trình cài khoảng 30p và báo đã hoàn tất, yêu cầu reboot hệ thống, em bấm yes Và giờ máy luôn nhảy thẳng vào win7 mà ko có vào bik cách nào vào ubuntu. Hiện win 7 giờ chỉ c
<lewtds> _Tux_: Ubuntu-VN có faq cho mấy trường hợp ntn k nhỉ?
<vubuntor048> la` sao anh
<_Tux_> lewtds: trường hợp như nào
<lewtds> ^
<_Tux_> lewtds: mà khi cài đặt
<_Tux_> lấy đếu đâu ổ E
<_Tux_> mà kêu Ext3 với không
<_Tux_> ...
<lewtds> analogy
<_Tux_> viết cái beginner gudie
<_Tux_> cố gắng giải thích cho các bạn hiểu
<lewtds> faq về bootloader ý
<_Tux_> ubuntu nó kí hiệu HDD như nào
<_Tux_> mà có bạn nào chịu đọc mịa đâu
<_Tux_> lewtds: hình như chưa có cái nào cả
<_Tux_> nhưng nếu cài bình thường
<lewtds> tìm ra được cái đống đấy của anh cũng đủ chết :v
<_Tux_> lewtds: nhầm nhá
<_Tux_> có 1 bài
<_Tux_> và nó ở ngay đầu
<vubuntor048> o E em da co tu truoc
<vubuntor048> e ko co vietkey vi vietkey bi ubuntu nuot' roi` ^^
<lewtds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lewtds> thử theo cái này xem
<vubuntor048> thanks a , de em thu
<vubuntor048> co pro ben vn-zoom dang keu cai easy BCD de add grub
<_Tux_> ...
<vubuntor048> @_@
<_Tux_> đếu hiểu dân Ubuntu trên FB
<_Tux_> với các chỗ khác
<_Tux_> cứ kêu dùng EasyBCD là thế quái nào chứ nhể
<lewtds> chưa dùng bh =)
<_Tux_> dùng Linux mà chỗ chó nào cũng khuyên xài đồ của Windows
<lewtds> personally là sẽ chơi hardcore
<_Tux_> lewtds: mỗi mount lại phân vùng Windows kia
<lewtds> chroot, grub-install and stuff
<vubuntor048> the em xai cach nhu cua bac lewtds ha
<_Tux_> rồi update-grub thôi mà
<_Tux_> còn cài windows xong mà mất
<_Tux_> thì chroot bla bla thui
<_Tux_> vubuntor048: cài như nào?
<_Tux_> đừng bảo dùng wubi nhá
<vubuntor048> cai theo cach usb
<vubuntor048> usb live flash
<vubuntor048> cai ban 13.04
<vubuntor048> tien trinh cai da hoan thanh va yeu cau reboot lai he thong
<vubuntor048> reboot xong thi ko thay ubuntu dau , vao thang win 7 , mat o D va o E lam swap va ext3 cho ubuntu
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> làm theo hướng dẫn này
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2`> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<_Tux_> vubuntor048: đưa USB boot vào
<_Tux_> chạy vào liveCD
<_Tux_> rồi gõ những lệnh kia
<_Tux_> đọc cho kĩ và thay thế đúng với máy bạn
<vubuntor048> thanks a , de em thu
<vubuntor411> Tinh hinh rat cang thang : em xai easy bcd de add entry grub2 vao , reset may , thi hien ra man hinh boot co' win 7 + 7 cai ubuntu , nhap vao 1 cai ubuntu thi` ra man hinh den : co' dong` grub:>
<vubuntor411> cam usb live flash vao thi ko co phan live cd
<vubuntor411> gio em phai lam sao day cac pro
<_Tux_> ai bảo chơi easyBCD
<_Tux_> add cho sướng tay cơ
<vubuntor411> gio sao huynh ><
<_Tux_> thì fix grub2 bằng usb chứ sao
<vubuntor411> fix sao anh
<_Tux_> lúc nãy nói rồi
<_Tux_> không nói lại nữa
<vubuntor411> van de la em vo usb live thi ko tim thay live cd
<_Tux_> Try ubuntu đấy thôi
<vubuntor411> y' cua anh tux la cam' usb va reset may de tro lai man hinh boot khi cai ubuntu ?
<_Tux_> yup
<vubuntor733> em bị điên :3
<vubuntor733> em chào các anh
<lamthwind> xin chao
<_Tux_> Hello
<_Tux_> lamthwind: Are you speaking english?
<_Tux_> j/k
<lamthwind> Yes. But if join this chanel must write by English ? :D
<_Tux_> lamthwind: nói chung là đếu cần
<_Tux_> chỉ cần gõ Tiếng Việt có dấu thôi
<_Tux_> =]]
<lamthwind> :D
<_Tux_> Dynamo: mò vào làm gì
<_Tux_> đi ra đê
<_Tux_> =))
<Dynamo> lâu lâu không coi truyện cười vô xả xì trét chút =))
<V1nC3nt> it thanh vien the ah
<Stanley00> Tác giả của linux chính tông đã quay trở lại và lợi hại hơn xưa =))
<V1nC3nt> ???
<Stanley00> V1nC3nt: bạn là người mới à?
<V1nC3nt> yup
<V1nC3nt> moi join vo irc
<V1nC3nt> chu bit toi forum lau roi
<V1nC3nt> mac du hok xai ubuntu
<V1nC3nt> :D
<Stanley00> V1nC3nt: sao không gõ tiếng việt nhỉ?
<V1nC3nt> ok
<V1nC3nt> có bắt buộc ko?
<Stanley00> V1nC3nt: gần như là có, luật bất thành văn đấy
<V1nC3nt> vậy hả
<Stanley00> V1nC3nt: uhm, thế bạn đang dùng distro nào thế?
<V1nC3nt> đang xài arch
<V1nC3nt> bỏ dùng ubuntu lâu rồi
<lewtds> Ubuntu thích mà, mình yêu Ubuntu lắm :3
<Stanley00> mỗi người mỗi sở thích thôi :3
<lewtds> ai mà không dùng Ubuntu là xấu xa, xấu xa xD
<Stanley00> lewtds: what? thiệt hông zạ?
<V1nC3nt> những ng lần đầu xài linux đểu dùng qua ubuntu thôi
<Stanley00> vậy trong này cũng nhiều kẻ xấu phết đấy nhỉ? =))
<lewtds> thiệt đó mà, lewtds là lewtds không chơi với những người xấu xa [-(
<Stanley00> V1nC3nt: hên xui à, /me thì thấy nhiều bạn bắt đầu với backtrack =))
<V1nC3nt> những ng đó có tâm địa xấu xa =))
<Stanley00> V1nC3nt: lúc trước /me cũng không bắt đầu bằng Ubuntu... nhưng giờ đang dùng Ubuntu nhá lewtds :D
<lewtds> ờ vậy thì mình sẽ chơi với Stanley00. Chúng mình cùng dùng Ubuntu, kệ mấy người xấu xấu kia :3
<Stanley00> V1nC3nt: xấu gì đâu nào, chắc đó là cái họ nghe nhiều nhất nên họ dùng thôi
<Stanley00> lewtds: ờ :-ss
<lewtds> =))
<lewtds> giải trí vđ
<V1nC3nt> ai cũng muốn thành hacker nhỉ
<Stanley00> V1nC3nt: có lẽ thế, và cũng có lẽ ít ai trong số đó biết hacker là gì :D
<lewtds> mình cũng muốn làm hacker lắm mà chả ai cho mình làm người xấu :<
<V1nC3nt> vậy có thể tự xấu với mình mà :P
 * Stanley00 thì ứ biết hack là gì :(
<Stanley00> _Tux_ ơi, trên face cái thảo luận của Wartony đi hơi xa rồi kìa =))
<lewtds> Client Side Decoration
<lewtds> http://worldofgnome.org/the-new-gtk-client-side-decorations-arrive-in-gnome-music/
<lewtds> gnome app sắp sửa thành giống Windoze ==
<_Tux_> Stanley00: where? bác linux chính tông ấy =))
<Stanley00> _Tux_: ờ, hình như là cái ổng hỏi sao cài Arch không được ( cái có cái hình root và boot ấy) =))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: huehuehue
<lewtds> troll đấy =)
 * _Tux_ cũng nghĩ thế
<_Tux_> :))
<Stanley00> _Tux_: à, không phải, là cái thread này, "Bản phân phối của Linux ngoài Ubuntu ra còn bản nào đẹp và tốt không các Member !" , đang có cãi nhau :(
<_Tux_> V1nC3nt: nói chung chỗ này
<_Tux_> đếu ai biết gì đâu
<_Tux_> =))
 * _Tux_ đếu biết gì luôn
<lewtds> Win 3.1
<lewtds> đẹp long lanh mê li
<Stanley00> _Tux_: tên đó cũng troll vài lần trên forum rồi đấy nhỉ =))
<lewtds> thậm chí còn có tiling window manager
<_Tux_> Stanley00: hình như thế
<_Tux_> V1nC3nt: bác xài archlinux cơ á
<_Tux_> xịn thế
<_Tux_> V1nC3nt: ArchLinux dùng tty coi p0rn à
<_Tux_> chắc phải sống động lắm
<lewtds> framebuffer :v
<V1nC3nt> dùng arch thì phải tự cài thêm desktop environment vòa
<V1nC3nt> có thể dùng gnome, kde, xfce4, lxde, openbox, fluxbõ
<V1nC3nt> tất tần tật
<_Tux_> V1nC3nt: Æ¡
<_Tux_> thế thì khác mịa gì cái khác
<_Tux_> tưởng ngươi dùng ArchLinux
<_Tux_> nó phải siêu hơn người thường chứ
<_Tux_> vẫn cầm chuột click click cơ à
<V1nC3nt> ko
<V1nC3nt> chủ yếu là phải tự tìm hiểu, ngồi đọc guideline của thằng arch
<V1nC3nt> nó có wiki rất tốt
<Stanley00> thôi, sn tha cho bác ấy đi :(
<_Tux_> V1nC3nt: Guideline nào dzị
<_Tux_> V1nC3nt: bí kíp hở
<_Tux_> luyện phát ăn ngay?
<_Tux_> sướng nhể :3
<V1nC3nt> trên wiki.archlinux.org
<V1nC3nt> bí kíp đó
<V1nC3nt> :D
<V1nC3nt> chán quá
<Stanley00> V1nC3nt: trong này là như vậy mà, lâu lâu mới có cái để vui
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor811> Mình làm bải cài Ubuntu trên USB để cài vào netbook. Tuy nhiên, khi may bôt vào USB thì không chạy nữa. Báo lỗi thiếu kennel gì đó. Xin anh em giúp đỡ gấp ah
<Stanley00> vubuntor811: sao lại có chữ gấp ở đây vậy bạn? Làm việc với linux mà gấp thì thường hỏng việc lắm đấy.
<vubuntor811> dạ không ạ. Vì muốn cài để có máy mai làm việc ấy ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor811: bạn bung ra USB bằng gì thế?
<vubuntor811> mình thử bằng 2 phần mềm: Universal usb... và unet.. lun mà không được
<Stanley00> vubuntor811: thế bạn có format usb trước khi bung không?
<vubuntor811> làm đúng trình tự lun. format lun ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor811: bạn format bằng cái mặc định của window à?
<vubuntor811> lúc đầu mặc định bằng win
<vubuntor811> không được thì format bằng phần mềm universal usb ạ
<V1nC3nt> format FAT32 nhé
<vubuntor811> Vâng ạ. format FAT32
<Stanley00> vubuntor811: OK, chuẩn bị thế chắc là ổn rồi. giờ bạn checksum file iso, rồi ghi lại thử lần nữa với unetbootin xem.
<vubuntor811> oki bạn
<vubuntor811> Mà cho mình hỏi. Mình tải file iso về tử web của ubuntu
<vubuntor811> thì làm sao check md5 ạ
<Stanley00> .g window md5 checksum
<Stanley00> }g window md5 checksum
<Stanley00> vubuntor811:  bạn google với từ khóa  "window md5 checksum" nha , lâu rồi mình không nhớ rõ nữa.
<vubuntor811> nó check ra vậy: 59aef6131a38c760445ddb555bc91f37
<vubuntor811> rùi sao nữa bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor811: kéo xuống gần cuối trang này, góc phải http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop tìm cái checksum tương ứng phiên bản đang dùng
<vubuntor811> mình down bản 12.04 32bit deptop
<vubuntor811> mình không biết tìm mã md5 ở đâu ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor811: nhìn có vẻ như bạn đã down bản alternate. Không biết bạn có ý định đặc biệt gì không mà lại down bản này vậy?
<Stanley00> vubuntor811: nhân tiện, câu bạn hỏi là cái link 12.04 images and checksums á.
<vubuntor811> hic
<vubuntor811> mình ko để ý lắm cái alternate
<vubuntor811> Mình cài lên netboot thui. Tại có người bảo cài bản 12.04 đẹp mà nhẹ, netboot chạy tốt
<vubuntor811> nên cứ thế mà down về thui
<Stanley00> vubuntor811: /me cũng không ngờ là 12.04 còn có bản alternate đấy. Nhưng mà 12.04 với 13.04 thì chưa chắc cái nào nhẹ hơn đâu. Bạn nên tải lại bản desktop bình thường đi. Bản alternate khó cài lắm.
<Dynamo> hắn bảo là hắn dùng bản netboot để cài mà
<vubuntor811> Không phải bản netboot. Mà là cài lên netboot ạ
<Stanley00> Dynamo: netbook á :D
<V1nC3nt> hic netbook mấy anh ah
<Dynamo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Dynamo> như thế này ấy hả
<Dynamo> =))
<vubuntor811> không phải bồ. Máy mình là là netboot của sony. Máy nhỏ 10 inch ấy ạ. Cấu hình yếu
<Dynamo> ối giời, đấy người ta gọi là netbook @@ bảo sao mấy tên kia cứ chỉ mình netbook =))
<V1nC3nt> =))
<vubuntor811> uh. Nhầm. Sorry bồ
<vubuntor139> Mình đang có con LENOVO IDEAPAD S10-20015. Liệu con này chạy được bản Ubuntu nào và có cài được đầy đủ driver k mọi ng? Nếu cài thì co chơi được boot qua USB k?
<Stanley00> Dynamo: ngay câu hỏi đầu tiên là hỏi về netbook rồi, sn vào sau nên bị miss thôi :D
<Dynamo> ideapad thì chắc là đủ, boot qua USB thì cái nào cũng chơi được hết
<Stanley00> vubuntor139: tải về, ghi ra USB rồi chạy thử thì biết thôi. Test thế cho nó chắc ăn
<Dynamo> dua` khong co unikey cu phai go tren firefox buc vai
<vubuntor139> Thế thì mình nên dùng bản Ubuntu nào?
<Stanley00> vubuntor139: cứ bản mới nhất rồi tính. 13.04
<V1nC3nt> còn tùy vào đang dùng driver j nữa
<Dynamo> con nay cu lam r thi phai @@, vote dung 12.04
 * Stanley00 thì lại nghe đồn là 13.04 *nhẹ* hơn 12.04 đấy :D
 * Dynamo không dùng Ubuntu nên cứ vote bản LTS cho đỡ thắc mắc, còn nhẹ hơn hay không do người dùng thử và trải nghiệm
<Dynamo> mà con bot trong này die rồi à?@@
<vubuntor139> Mình thấy trong trang down có bản 12.4 LTS vs bản 13.4. THế mình nên dùng bản nào và bản LTS là sao vậy?
<Stanley00> Dynamo: chắc thế, nãy gọi thử mà không thấy trả lời. không biết các sn trong này có đổi gì không nữa.
<Dynamo> vubuntor139: theo Stanley00 kia, chon 13.04 di
<Stanley00> Dynamo: nói nhiều quá nên giờ thắc mắc tùm lum kìa =))
<Dynamo> lâu lâu không vô thấy nhiều mem mới quá, V1nC3nt tomaw
<V1nC3nt> nhảy vô ham hố vài ngày nghỉ đó mà
<Stanley00> giờ mới để ý, tomaw là ai thế nhỉ?
<vubuntor139> Ah! Còn driver thì mình nên lấy ở đâu thì ôn định vì trên trang chủ thì mình chi thấy có driver cho windows thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor139: không cần quan tâm tới driver đâu. cứ chạy thử trên Ubuntu đi rồi tính.
<Dynamo> vubuntor139:
<Dynamo> driver đã tích hợp sãn trong nhân, người dùng U ít khi phải lo vấn đề driver
<V1nC3nt> cứ dùng free source thôi
<Dynamo> dùng client torrent nào ít khi phải xóa mấy file con con dù đã oánh dấu không down đây @@
<Dynamo> hello tomaw, are you english? are you a member of Ubuntu locoteam
<vubuntor139> Ok! Thank. Thế là mình down bản 13.4 về cài nhỉ?
<Dynamo> uh
<V1nC3nt> Long term support
<Dynamo> nho doc ky huong dan su dung truoc khi dung
<V1nC3nt> hồi trước mình toàn đăng kí cd rồi nó ship về
<Dynamo> Ubuntu giờ vẫn còn vụ ship về free á?
<V1nC3nt> ko bít
<V1nC3nt> lâu rồi ko xài ubuntu
<V1nC3nt> :D
<Stanley00> nó bỏ vụ đó lâu rồi
<Stanley00> từ bản 11 hay 12 gì đó
<Dynamo> đi cài vuze dùng thử coi có hơn tran cái khoản tập tin kia không nào
<vubuntor811> Ghiền nhất win 8 cái khoản đăng nhập nhanh. Nghe bảo từ bản 12.04 trở đi đăng nhập vào có 3 giây hả mấy bồ
<vubuntor811> ubuntu 12.04 ấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor811: uhm, nếu dùng SSD kết hợp EUFI
<Stanley00> UEFI chứ nhỉ :(
<vubuntor811> UEFI là sao bồ
<Stanley00> vubuntor811: còn bình thường cũng vài chục giây lận.
<Stanley00> vubuntor811: google đi, nôm na là upgrade của BIOS
<vubuntor811> hộhoh. Upgrade bios dễ biến laptop thành cục găchj lắm à
<Stanley00> vubuntor811: nôm na là thế. Bạn nên google để biết nó là gì. vì mình nói không chính xác đâu.
<vubuntor811> hihihi
<Dynamo> biết chính xác rồi mới nói, người support phải là người nắm rõ và đủ về nó, chứ đừng phán đoán đại rồi kêu người ta đi làm =))
<Dynamo> sai 1 li đi 1 dặm đấy =))
<Stanley00> lâu lâu để người ta trải nghiệm cũng tốt chứ =))
<Dynamo> ôi dời, người dùng mới người ta chẳng thích trải nghiệm linh tinh đâu, người ta cần chỗ yên ổn, hầu hết là thế :3
<Stanley00> cũng ít có người dùng nào muốn biết UEFI là cái gì đâu vubuntor811 nhỉ? :D
<vubuntor811> Bác nói đúng. Em thích cái giao diện của ubuntu.
<vubuntor811> còn lại chỉ gõ word và lướt web
<vubuntor811> hok biết trãi nghiemj gì thêm
 * Stanley00 từ trước đến nay cũng thế, thâm chí còn không có cái vụ gõ word
<Dynamo> Stanley00: linux chính tông là thằng nào :3
<Stanley00> chỉ có web, nhạc và phim =))
<Dynamo> à có người xài arch ở cái đống tạp nham này r V1nC3nt =))
<Stanley00> Dynamo: là sn wangxian trong này này http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=22424
<V1nC3nt> ohm
<V1nC3nt> tạp nham hay hok thì tùy ng sử dụng
 * Stanley00 tưởng trong này cũng nhiều sn dùng arch lắm chớ?
<Dynamo> làm gì có ai ngoài ta với n0bawk dau 2@
<V1nC3nt> nói chung là bên archlinux irc chán hơn bên đây
<V1nC3nt> nên qua đây chơi
<Stanley00> nghe đồn sn tux cũng dùng qua, rồi bạn mit nữa
<Dynamo> Tux dùng qua rồi lại về, mit hình như sang gen rồi, còn mỗi NgoHuy nữa thôi :3
<V1nC3nt> sang gen là sang đâu?
<Dynamo> hóa ra tên Wartony Wong là tên linux chính tông à :3 nghe mấy comment của bạn ấy câu trước đá câu sau mà cười không dám cười
<Dynamo> gentoo
<Stanley00> Dynamo: ờ, troller của năm =))
 * Stanley00 dự là V1nC3nt lại muốn sang gen, rối lại nhảy xuống luôn LFS :-ss
<V1nC3nt> mình chỉ thích arch
<V1nC3nt> làm j cũng dc
<Dynamo> ta đang ghét arch đây, đổi đổi suốt ngày, đã ít thời gian mà nó cứ hành mãi
<Stanley00> V1nC3nt: genntoo chắc là còn làm được nhiều hơn, và LFS là gần như vô đối =))
<V1nC3nt> sự khác biệt lớn nhất giữa các distro là cách thức quản lý các package thôi
<Dynamo> lfs thì còn cái gì nữa đâu =)) khi nào làm quả lfs cho nó hoành, biết đâu lại ra cái hệ thống gói mới =))
<V1nC3nt> arch dù đổi ntn thì cũng chỉ cần mấy câu lệnh là fix xong mà
<Dynamo> V1nC3nt: mấy cái câu lệnh tìm ra cũng đâu có dễ, tranh cãi tùm lum trên maillist kìa =))
<Stanley00> V1nC3nt: theo /me thì nó là tư tưởng chứ nhỉ.
<V1nC3nt> tại ko đọc trên trang wiki hoặc trên trang chính của arch thôi
<Stanley00> cái gì gọi là philosophy ấy :D
<Stanley00> hmm, gọi là *triết lý* mới chính xác :D
<Dynamo> V1nC3nt: hãy thử một lần thay đổi hệ thống kiểu như arch và tự tìm ra cách upgrade mà không nhờ trang chủ thì sẽ biết nó như thế nào
<V1nC3nt> nhưng mà dùng lâu arch thì thấy lâu lâu nó bắt mình phải tìm hiểu thì mới làm dc
<V1nC3nt> như vậy cũng tốt cho mình thôi
<V1nC3nt> hiểu thêm về linux
<Stanley00> Dynamo: mới nghía sơ qua cái vụ torrent, cho dù có *bỏ* download mấy file *nhỏ* thì thực tế nó vẫn down về thôi :D
<Dynamo> nó down về nó phải xóa hộ thì ok, đây nó giữ nguyên khó chịu bỏ bô\
<V1nC3nt> mình dùng transmission nó có down về đâu nhỉ
<lewtds> nói chung muốn lên hardcore là phải thử LFS một lần
<lewtds> :3
<Dynamo> kiểu utorrent ấy, không hề thấy bóng dáng
<Stanley00> Dynamo: à, vậy hở, tưởng sn chỉ muốn tiết kiệm băng thông :D
<Stanley00> V1nC3nt: hiểu về distro đó thôi bạn à :D
<Dynamo> hem, tiết kiệm thời gian đi xóa mấy file linh tinh nfo, file k dùng v.v...
<Stanley00> Dynamo: "find -iname abc-xyz -delete" :D
<lewtds> Dynamo: build j thế bác?
<Dynamo> mất time gõ câu lệnh thì còn nói làm gì nữa, hardcore cũng mệt =))
<Stanley00> =))
<Dynamo> lewtds: build gì đâu, đang kiếm cái client torrent tiết kiệm thời gian, dạo này quỷ thời gian quá eo hẹp @@
<Dynamo> không được như chú, học Ngoại thương mà vẫn còn thời gian cày kéo =))
<lewtds> chả hiểu client tiết kiệm thời gian của bác là sao :v
<V1nC3nt> sao lại sợ gõ câu lệnh nhỉ
<lewtds> down nhanh hay start nhanh
<Dynamo> đây nhé, transmission và 1 số trình khách khác dù đã oánh dấu k tải nhưng vẫn tải về và để đó :D mình phải mất công xóa đi
<Dynamo> giờ mình chỉ cần xóa hộ thôi :D
<lewtds> hả
<lewtds> sao lại thế được
<lewtds> em dùng trans
<V1nC3nt> sao bên mình lại ko bị như thế nhỉ
<lewtds> từ lâu lắm rồi
<lewtds> có bh bị thế đâu
<Dynamo> không phải sợ câu lệnh, bạn chưa đi làm thì bạn sẽ thấy mình rất là lười, nhưng một khi đã đi làm bạn sẽ thấy sao nó không thế này thế kia @@
<lewtds> đánh dấu k là k
<Dynamo> anh bị suốt nè, toàn đi xóa, nhất là mấy file nhỏ nhỏ
<lewtds> à mà
<lewtds> thá»±c ra
<lewtds> nếu bác chọn chế độ
<lewtds> tạo sẵn file
<lewtds> thì kiểu j nó cũng tạo
<lewtds> nhưng tải hay k lại là khác
<lewtds> với cả torrent k tải theo file
<lewtds> mà tải theo block
<lewtds> nếu một block lớn ~2MB mà chứa cả 2 file, trong đó có 1 file k cần
<lewtds> thì cuối cùng nó vẫn tính là đã tải file k cần
<Dynamo> thì anh biết là tải theo block, utorrent có cơ chế  nếu tải thừa thì sau khi check sẽ xóa
 * Stanley00 dùng trans, xác nhận là có cái vụ không xóa này nha.
<lewtds> hmm
<lewtds> h đang dùng vuze
<lewtds> vs cả cũng lâu lâu k chơi trò cấm tải
<lewtds> nên k rõ nữa
<lewtds> file a bug!
<V1nC3nt> cho hỏi tran bao nhiêu vậy
<Dynamo> 2.77 build 14 bao nhieu do
<Dynamo> 14031 :d
<Dynamo> soi file json xem nào
<V1nC3nt> mình tải là theo cách cho nó tải metafile trước rồi bỏ chọn file ko cần đi
<Dynamo> thôi vuze vậy, RAM 6GB nên không sợ bố con thằng nào :v
<lewtds> v~ lẻ
<lewtds> =)
 * n0bawk lượn
<_Tux_> V1nC3nt: mình nói chung là đếu dùng Ubuntu đâu
<_Tux_> vào đây để hỗ trợ bạn nào lạc lối dùng Ubuntu/Linux
<_Tux_> quay về với Windows thôi
<_Tux_> V1nC3nt: ở IRC thì đừng có PM người khác
<_Tux_> như thế nó không được lịch sự lắm
<V1nC3nt> ah mình muốn thử xem làm sao để gõ tên lên trên đây dc như Tux thôi
<_Tux_> V1nC3nt: mình đếu phải cái máy để thử
<_Tux_> ok
<V1nC3nt> ok
<V1nC3nt> ngủ đây
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-24
<vubuntor624> cac bac cho em hoi voi
<Stanley00> mời bạn cứ hỏi...
<vubuntor624> nho cac bac co the giup em install may in LBP 3300 va go tieng viet voi duoc ko ah
<Stanley00> bạn đang dùng ubuntu phiên bản nào?
<vubuntor624> minh dung 14.04 ban ah
<lewtds> vụ LBP 3300 thì nghỉ luôn đi, đừng cố.
<lewtds> sặc, out oy :|
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-25
<vubuntor911> cac anh cho minh hoi voi
<Stanley00> !ask
<Stanley00> .ask
<SuperLuserv2> Stanley00: ask whom?
<Stanley00> .ask vubuntor911
<SuperLuserv2> Stanley00: ask vubuntor911 what?
<vubuntor911> vi sau khi cai unity-tweak-tool
<vubuntor911> thi bi bao loi E: Invalid operation unity-tweak-tool
<Stanley00> vì bạn gõ sai câu lệnh rồi, khả năng là thiếu "install"
<vubuntor911> sudo apt-get unity-tweak-tool
<vubuntor911> neu them install thi la cho nao stanley oi
<Stanley00> sudo apt-get install xxx
<Stanley00> hmm... không dùng lệnh được thì tốt hơn là không nên dùng, thằng software center chỉ point and click không sướng hơn à?
<vubuntor911> thanks ban nhieu
<vubuntor911> san tien ban co the giup minh cai giup may in canon 3300 duoc ko
<vubuntor911> LBP 3300
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu LBP 3300
<SuperLuserv2> Stanley00: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<vubuntor080> Các bạn cho mình hỏi bản Linux Bodhi nó ko có bao gồm Libre Office được cài sẵn đúng ko?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-26
<vubuntor534> Các bạn cho mình hỏi Bodhi ko có tích hợp sẵn driver và office như Ubuntu đúng ko?
<vubuntor534> Nếu câu hỏi của mình là đúng thì làm sao để xài wifi khi vừa cài đặt nhỉ? vì phòng trọ mình chỉ có wifi ko có cáp.
<n0bawk> vubuntor534: ko dùng nên ko biết
<n0bawk> vubuntor534: wifi của bạn là của hãng nào?
<n0bawk> vubuntor534: có thể phải tải 1 số gói nguồn đóng mới dùng được, -> cần mạng có dây
<n0bawk> nếu nhét đĩa vào chạy luôn thì chả cần cài cắm gì
<vubuntor534> mình dùng laptop dell vostro 2420, card mạnh tên gì mình cũng ko biết nữa, mình cài Bodhi trực tiếp vào máy lun chớ ko chạy qua USB
<vubuntor534> Nhét đĩa vào chạy là sao bạn? lúc mình chưa cài chỉ "Try" thì nó cũng đâu có nhận mạng wifi, và các phím tắt cũng ko dùng được, mà ngặt nỗi mún mở wifi phải bấm Fn + F2
<n0bawk> ko có nút cứng?
<vubuntor534> ko có.
<n0bawk> bạn có cài windows vào chưa
<n0bawk> 2420 thì hỗ trợ ubuntu luôn rồi mà
<n0bawk> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10593/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu on Dell Vostro 2420 | Ubuntu ] - www.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor534> thì mình đang xài windows 7 nè, chớ Bodhi ko lên mạng được mà.
<n0bawk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202700/dell-vostro-2420-upgrade-to-12-04-1-no-wifi
<SuperLuserv2> [ wireless - Dell Vostro 2420 upgrade to 12.04.1 no wifi - Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com
<n0bawk> vubuntor534: check thá»­ xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor534: hoặc cũng có thể là bạn phải tắt cái power management của win 7 đi
<n0bawk> thì ubuntu mới chạy đc wifi
<n0bawk> power management ở chỗ network của cái card wifi
<n0bawk> khanhpt|Zzz: ubot2 tèo rồi à?
<n0bawk> thôi zìa nhà
<vubuntor534> Đẻ mình thử tắt cái power manager bạn nói xem. À mà mình xài Bodhi đâu phải Ubuntu 12.04 đâu, có cài thử bản Ubuntu 14.04  luôn mà cũng ko xài được wifi.
<vubuntor534> Ủa mà khoan cái Power manager bạn nói nó ở chỗ network của card wifi là sao? chỗ card wifi có cái gì tên vậy đâu?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-27
<vubuntor278> xin chào m.n!
<vubuntor278> mình cài máy in 2900 theo hướng dẫn http://wiki.hanoilug.org/_media/projects:cai_mayin_canon_ubuntu.pdf nhưng không thấy máy in hoạt động
<vubuntor278> đây là toàn bộ quá trình cài, m.n xem mình có cài lỗi nào không http://paste.ubuntu.com/7709072/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-28
<vubuntor344> hello
<vubuntor344> cho em hỏi khi cài đặt xong ubuntu thì có cần thiết phải kích hoạt trình điều khiển bổ xung ko ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-29
<vubuntor049> Chào các bạn trên ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor049> Các bạn cho mình hỏi: lệnh nào để kiểm tra các ứng dụng đã được cài trong linux
<vubuntor461> xin chào
<vubuntor461> xin chào
<vubuntor461> bạn có thể cho mình hỏi được không ạ
<n0bawk> ờ bạn cứ hỏi
<vubuntor795> mọi người cho em hỏi xíu. em mới cài Ubuntu xong (newbie), sao em thấy trên hình giới thiệu Ubuntu có giao diện hình ảnh mà sao khi em chạy thì chỉ có giao diện câu lệnh ko vậy? với lại trong lúc em khởi động Ubuntu thì giao diện khởi động báo nội dung là "có lỗi/trục trặc nghiêm trọng xảy ra trên disk...). Mọi người giúp em khắc phục với, c.ơn ạ!
<vubuntor795> có ai không ạ? :(
<n0bawk> vubuntor795: bạn cài bản ubuntu nào?
<n0bawk> vubuntor795: ubuntu có một số phiên bản như ubuntu (giao diện unity), lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, bản server, bộ cài alternative
<n0bawk> ko phải cái nào cũng GUI, ví dụ như bản server mặc định ko có gui
<n0bawk> alternative hình như cũng là giao diện tex
<n0bawk> text*
<n0bawk> còn lại là GUI
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-22
<wingadium> doku có mấy cái kiểu như profile box- info box như wikia ko nhỉ lewtds
<lewtds> ntn nhỉ?
 * MrTuxHdb thấy doku xấu
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<wingadium> thấy có cái nav bar recent page bất hợp ký
<wingadium> lý
<wingadium> kiểu như của wikipedia ấy
<wingadium> https://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choristostigma_elegantalis
<SuperLuserv3> [WIKIPEDIA] Choristostigma elegantalis | "Choristostigma elegantalis là một loài bướm đêm trong họ Crambidae.…"
<wingadium> như cái phàn bên phải của page
<wingadium> hoặc như cái này http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Arya_Stark lewtds
<SuperLuserv3> [ Arya Stark - Game of Thrones Wiki ] - gameofthrones.wikia.com
<lewtds> để làm gì?
<lewtds> more data to maintain
<MrTuxHdb> https://imgur.com/gallery/tBholmx
<SuperLuserv3> [ Waterslide - GIF on Imgur ] - imgur.com
<MrTuxHdb> hi, shark
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<wingadium> trải nghiệm ng dùng thì thấy info ở đó khá tuyệt
<wingadium> anw có việc cần hỏi ib đc ko lewtds
<lewtds> ?
<lewtds> hỏi đi
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-24
<Raven27> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<Raven27> có cách nào undo lại câu lệnh này ko :(
<MrTuxHdb> -i
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<MrTuxHdb> Raven27: đừng chết vì thiếu hiểu biết
<Raven27> chattr -i hả bác
<stk> Raven27: man
<stk> RTFM đi
<stk> man chattr
<Raven27> tình hình là em đã chuyển cả lap cả pc sang ubuntu rồi
<Raven27> nhưng vẫn phải kè kè 1 con vm chạy win để in ấn
<Raven27> đến chán mấy ông canon
<Raven27> cái driver viết chạy lỗi tá lả
<vubuntor381> minh cai dat ubuntu, luc cai dat chon ban phim tieng viet nen h ban phim khong su dung duoc nhu binh thuong. Minh muon cai dat lai ban phim tieng anh thi lam nhu the nao. Cam on moi nguoi...
<vubuntor908> xin chào mọi người
<vubuntor908> mọi  người có thẻ cho em hỏi
<vubuntor908> làm thế nào để đăng hình trong ask vậy ak|
<vubuntor908> ạ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor908: đăng hình ở đâu?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-25
<Raven27> Thanhs nào giups em cái video hay hình hướng dẫn download link magnet từ cặp đôi firefox + transmission với :(
<Raven27> làm đủ thứ như trên mạng chỉ mà ứ được
<CoconutCrab> gì
<CoconutCrab> dễ ẹc mà
<Raven27> cài cái add on của firefox zô thì nó dặt dẹo
<Raven27> mấy bác cứ dễ ẹc dễ ẹc
<Raven27> vì dễ qúa nên ứ ai chỉ em
<Raven27> quá nhọ :(
<MrTuxHdb> Raven27: nhấn vào link
<MrTuxHdb> xong
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<Raven27> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:2546CF251EE0EB55D3DFB831BB28A1BF44606C4F
<Raven27> link nó như này sao nhấn hử bác tút
 * MrTuxHdb nhấn cái ăn luôn
 * Raven27 há hốc 
<Raven27> hỏi ngu bác tút có config gì thềm trên firefox ngoài tạo 2 cais1 khóa ko thế
<MrTuxHdb> không
<MrTuxHdb> còn đếu phải làm gì cơ
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<Raven27> thế bất nào minhf lam2 mà vẫn éo dc nhỉ
 * Raven27 khóc 
<Raven27> có khi nào tại mấy cái add on no script của mình ko
<Raven27> rồi, hiểu
<Raven27> copy cái link đó ra. mở tab khác paste ra rồi enter
<Raven27> làm cả buổi chiều mò éo ra
<CoconutCrab> thế mà cũng phải hỏi
 * Raven27 đập đầu vào tường
<MrTuxHdb> Raven27: ở HN hả
<MrTuxHdb> nghe bảo mưa lắm
<MrTuxHdb> lao đầu xuống cống mà chết đi
<MrTuxHdb> chứ sống chi thêm cho nhục
<Raven27> đồng nai thím ơi
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<MrTuxHdb> Raven27: ra sông Đồng Nai
<Raven27> mưa cũng có mà nhỏ thôi
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<Raven27> đang ngồi cafe
<Raven27> ko lẽ đập đầu vào (*) (*) của con bé tiếp viên mà tự vẫn
<Raven27> :))
<Raven27> ông tút ở hn à
<MrTuxHdb> Raven27: ngon
<MrTuxHdb> chụp hình lên coi nào
<MrTuxHdb> chớ nói khơi khơi thế
<MrTuxHdb> chán lắm
<Raven27> khổ
<Raven27> em chỉ dc có cái miệng dê gái là kinh thôi :))
<Raven27> chứ 27 năm qua trym vẫn để làm kiểng
<MrTuxHdb> hỏng
<MrTuxHdb> hỏng cmnr
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<Raven27> chắc tự cung :))
<Raven27> chơi cái theme có làm crash hệ thống ko nhỉ
<Raven27> hồi chiều cài cái numix theme lên lap thì máy tự shutdown
<Raven27> tối nay thử lại cài paper theme lên pc thì đứng máy luôn
<vubuntor886> Cac ban giup minh voi, sau khi cai ubuntu 14.4 thi minh khong the vao lai win 8, mac du co menu boot
<MrTuxHdb> đấy là vấn đề của Windows rồi
<MrTuxHdb> bạn qua diễn đàn windows hỏi nha
<MrTuxHdb> grub2 chỉ chainloader qua loader của Windows
<MrTuxHdb> còn nó làm gì thì ubuntu không biết
<vubuntor886> vang cam on ban
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-26
<vubuntor170> lsb_release command not found
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor170: cài vào
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<vubuntor357> where envsetup.sh
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> find / -iname "*maria*ozawa*"
<vubuntor357> no find
<vubuntor357> envsetup.sh when building system for android
<vubuntor357> source.android.com? I don't understand why not exist any link that
<CoconutCrab> no me either
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor357: không có thì tạo ra
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<MrTuxHdb> vãi cả dev
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-29
<vubuntor479> mình muốn tải file hosts về máy cho ubuntu  12.4 nhưng khi lưu thò hiện lên dòng đỏ bạn không có quyền lưu tập tinn này. có chắc là bạn đã ghi đúng chính tả và tên file hay chưa
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-30
<vubuntor396> em muon tai ban x86 thi tai o dau ak
#ubuntu-vn 2016-07-02
<D0XF> Alo?
#ubuntu-vn 2018-06-30
<GuestMe> Chào mọi người
<StarCrab> mọi người chào
<GuestMe> Mọi người cho em hỏi, em đang có con máy Pentium 4 2.26ghz, ram 1gb, nhu cầu của em chỉ để xem youtube, lướt 1 - 2 tab tin tức thì có thể dùng linux ko ah?
<StarCrab> ko, yếu quá
<StarCrab> máy đó cách đây 14 15 năm rồi
<StarCrab> firefox nó ăn ram lắm
<GuestMe> Vâng, nên định chuyển qua linux xem có phiên bản nào hợp ko í :(
<StarCrab> chịu
<StarCrab> linux thì chả nói làm gì
<StarCrab> quan trọng trình duyệt tốn ram
<StarCrab> giờ trang web nào chả đầy ảnh
<StarCrab> có phải text chay đâu
<GuestMe> Vâng
<GuestMe> cảm ơn StarCab nhiều đã tư vấn cho mình :) Chắc bỏ cuộc :))
<GuestMe> Mấy hôm nay search ra Lubuntu này nọ vẫn tưởng có hy vọng :))
 * StarCrab xèo xèo
